# Who are you, where are you from..and what do you do?



## Dustin

I'm sure this has been done at some point in the History of Hearth.com. But I thought I would try it!

We did this on a fishing website I moderate. 

It's pretty much like the title says, it's interesting to see the age range, and occupation, location range around here. 

I'll Start. 


Age: 23

Occupation : Police Officer 

Location: Western Oregon, about 40 miles from Portland. 

Years Burning: 2. didn't know a darn thing until I came to this site. 

Hobbies and such: FISHING. Volunteer Fire Fighter. Bird huntin' with the lab.



How about you guys/gals?


----------



## Medman

This looks like a good idea!

Age 37

Biomedical Technologist

Just outside Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario - a border community with Sault Michigan.  My house is on Lake Superior's beautiful shore.

I've been burning fo five years with PE wood stove; am installing an EKO 25 boiler right now

Hobby - the only one I have time for anymore with two kids in hockey: Photography.  I gave up shooting things with guns a few years back-bag limits are too restrictive here-and now go hunting just to take pictures.  I have found it much more rewarding to stalk and shoot with a lens, and the Labs and I can still spend a great day in the field.

I am working on a blog/website to document my boiler install.  Besides NoFossil, have others done this?


----------



## firefighterjake

Firefighterjake: Named after an Assistant Chief's bassett hound Jakob . . . guess being short and fat (I don't think I have big ears though) made the AC think I looked like his beloved dog. Ironically enough Jakob had a "girlfriend" . . . Heidi . . . which also happens to be my wife's name.

Real name: Jason

Age: 38 . . . although in my mind I often tend to think of myself more as a 28-year-old . . . until I over-due something and then I feel like a 88-year-old.

Occupation: Public Education Officer . . . officially I have the rank of Fire and Life Protection Specialist Level II . . . but that's quite the mouthful and would never fit on to the nametag.

Location: I live in the middle of nowhere, but I'm central to everywhere here in Maine. Closest movie theater showing first-run films is 30 minutes away, closest Wal-mart is 20 minutes away, Mall is 45 minutes away . . . in other words there's not a whole lot of the "big city" nearby, but it's within easy striking distance. Live in Unity, Maine (home of the Unity Raceway, Commonground Fair and Unity College.) Work in Bangor, Maine (home to Stephen King . . . and that's about it . . . well that and the State's only Racino and a larger than life fiberglass statue of Paul Bunyan.

Years Burning: First year with the Jotul Oslo and the new generation of woodstove burners. I did burn in an old Shenandoah woodstove a year or two after college (although the stove was way, way over-sized for the small camp . . . ended up boiling my goldfish, warped my bathroom door to the point where you could stick your entire head through the gap at the top of the door when it was closed and I would usually be watching TV in my skivvies with every window in the place wide open in middle of a January blizzard.)

Hobbies: Geocaching, ATVing, Snowmobiling, Photography, Computer Games, Volunteer Firefighter, Watching Movies . . . although as of late I've been pretty busy renovating the house to do much of any of these hobbies

Other BBS Sites where you hang out: Geocachingmaine.org (a local geocaching site for Maine), Sledmaine.com (a snowmobile website for Maine), ATVTime.com (a site for ATVers)


----------



## matt701

Matt701 because name is Matt and I lived in North Dakota for 10 years and the whole state uses area code 701.

Age: 33

Occupation : Logistics Coordinator at a Pharmaceutical Company

Location: 20 Miles north of Syracuse, NY

Years Burning: 3

Hobbies and such: I have a 12x20 outdoor movie screen in my front yard which I built out of logs.  Have a 13 month old which doesn't make much extra time for hobbies besides golf.  

Other BBS Sites where you hang out: Tractorbynet, backyardtheater.com (see featured member "upstatematt" for pics of the movie screen) and arboristsite


----------



## Tessa

Age: 23 

Occupation : Customer Service Slave

Location: North DFW, Texas 

Years Burning: I don't have a stove or even a fire place in my apartment...I've used woodstoves in the past (living in Michigan) and my parents prefer the fire place to our forced-air system

Hobbies and such: I read a lot of non-fiction, psychology-based books, I like sewing (quilts, clothes-creation), comedy shows, concerts, etc.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Age: 38, but you're only as old as those you feel.

Occupation : My degrees are in chemistry (analytical), I work for a company that makes hand held spectrometers.  I evaluate new technologies that we might want to acquire, write grants for funding internal ideas here, speak at conferences on our tech, test some new ideas in the lab... a bit of everything.

Location: Londonderry, NH. 

Years Burning: A bunch when I was a kid, then with fireplaces in my own houses, now 2 years with a modern insert. 

Hobbies and such: Did a lot of bow hunting and bow making- would like to get out muzzleloader hunting.  Pottery, firing my wood fired kiln. 

Jason- your location sounds too cool my man.


----------



## webbie

Ancient - 54 years old.
basic bio:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Craig_Issod/

Live in Happy Valley (Pioneer Valley of W. Mass)

Loved blowing things up (backyard terrorist) when I was young - model rockets, fireworks, match heads - you name it.

Degree in Hippiedom. A child of the 60s. When I was growing up it was really an open question as to which day society was going to fall completely apart. 

Tastes in music - stuck back then......Hendrix, Clapton, Blues, etc.....Led Zeppelin even!

Hobbies, pursuits: This (web), marketing, playing guitar, skiing, tennis, inventing, doing stuff for others.

Years burning - since I went "back to the land" in rural WV back in 1971 (was 18 years old).


----------



## JustWood

Age: 38

Occupation: Firewood Jockey & former Commanding Executioner of Organization (CEO) of a Waste Transportation and Recycling company

Location: In front of my computer somewhere in NY state

Burning:  Since I was old enough to pick up a maul.

Music: Jenifer Kruskamp,    rock,  and blues.

Hobbies: Hunting dogs -especially Walkers,forest management,work, wrenching on BIG trucks

Other sites:WVO and bio diesel sites, Arborsite, Tool sites, NY Hounder


----------



## BrotherBart

Age: Older than oak trees, 61

Occupation : Maverick <wink> <wink>

Location: The fringe of Northern Virginia

Years Burning: 31

Hobbies and such: Whacking trees and BSing on hearth.com. Gave up watching football during the strike in 1982 and got my Sundays back. Gave up golf in 1985 and got my Saturdays back.

Other sites: Drop in on occasion on Arboristsite and hearthtalk.com


----------



## TMonter

Age: 33

Occupation : Mechanical / Process / Combustion Engineer & IT manager for my company

Location: North Idaho (Hayden)

Years Burning: 14

Hobbies and such: Woodcutting, gardening, canning, computers, home repair, wood stoves, engines

Other sites: ArboristSite, Perspectives


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Age: 38

Occupation: Insurance underwriter - Not sales, nor life/health....please hold the bashing 

Location: About 5 minutes from Mt Wachusett in Central Mass.

Years Burning: 4 (3 in my old home with the Jotul F3CB which I miss dearly)

Hobbies: Brewing beer (Relative newbie, but the first batch was great), Commando Gardening - basically finding stuff out in the woods that will grow nicely in my yard, kayaking (not so much now with 3 kids under 6), gardening, and of course looking at my wood stacks 

Other Sites: 

http://greengigs.blogspot.com/2008/08/what-is-green-gig.html (My wifes blog..green type jobs and blog)
http://www.subaruforester.org (I own a subie)
http://www.wind-sun.com/ForumVB/ (Looking to go solar)


----------



## polaris

Name: Joe
Age:45
Occupation: Public school teacher,administrator/farmer
Wife, two sons(10 & 6)
Hobbies: Fishing, Hunting, Horse back riding, Black powder rifle building/shooting, antique firearm collecting and Boating(28' cruiser).
Location: the woods of KY.
Did my undergrad in state and when a girlfriend went to law school in Boston I tagged along and picked up a masters in special ed. at the 3rd most expensive school in the nation located in Rhode Island.(took over a decade to pay off the loans). She decided that big city living was for her and that I was not. It was a lucky break for me. When I began my doctoral work at U of L I met a highly intelligent, magnanimous, great looking girl who actually agreed to marry me. Life is truly good and I'm happy more than I'm not . What more can one wish for?


----------



## bayshorecs

Name: Sean
Age: 30
Occupation: ERP Systems Manager (computers)
Family: Wife and daughter (8)
Hobbies: VW TDIs, camping, computers
Location: Central Illinois
Other Sites: www.tdiclub.com


----------



## Jags

Age: Darn close to 40

Occupation: Computer Dude ( Actually I'm the IT manager for our company, but that sounds kinda stuffy, because I'm the ONLY computer dude here.  It's cool cuz I get to do everything and we are a mulit-location, across 3 states company.  Oh yeah, did I mention that I'm the ONLY computer dude here :shut: )

Location: Northern Illinois, 'bout 30 minutes from the WI border.

Years Burning: From childhood, but I think this is year 7 or 8 in the current config.  Hell, I don't know.

Hobbies: Fishing, beer drinking, whiskey drinking, vodka drinking, Cooking, burning things, wood work, steel work, outdoor stuff, Old equipment (I mow with a 1939 VC Case, and plow snow with a 1959 FC150 Jeep) anything that gets me out of the house.

Other BBS (I didn't know anybody still used that term, so old school): Arboristsite, My portfolio site :-S , morebeer.com, and critterfitter.com.

OK the last one I made up. :red:


----------



## The Dali Lima

Name:  Steve

Age:  36

Occupation:  Marketing for financial services firm.  Yes, life sucks right now.

Burning history:  My dad had a bunch of stuff when I was younger.  I remember walking around a kerosene heater in the middle of the room when I was 10.  Man, talk about a fire hazard!  He created a water heater through his fireplace to run the hot water in the baseboard heaters and avoid the oil burner.  Pretty cool idea.  I decided to get into wood burning myself because my house has NO alternate source of heat (oil only).

I'm having fun on this forum and it has been very educational - thanks!


----------



## polaris

Bayshorecs, I just bought the wife a Passat with the 2.0T and 6 speed tiptronic. I am blown away with the handling, power and economy(for a family sedan). Is the new graduate going to be available with the TDI? I drive a 5.9 cummins  TD on the weekends and for farm work. There is nothing like the looks on peoples face when the see a 8000 lb. vehicle with the areodynamics of a brick roasting both rears. Sorry about the off topic post.


----------



## jghall

Name: Jeff
age: 39
Occupation: Optical Network Engineer
Hobbies: Woodworking, Fishing & Motorcycles
Location: Metro Atlanta
Married with children: 2 girls 10 & 18


----------



## Mmaul

Real Name: Aaron
Occupation: Chef (Ball State University)
Location right in the middle of Muncie, IN
Age: 28
Years Burning: 3
Children: Daughter 3, Daughter 1.5, son Newborn (if you are wondering all are 17 months apart.)
Hobbies: Chainsaw, splitting wood, remodeling house. Thats what I like to do if I have time.


----------



## sullystull

Name: Rob
Age: 32
I have 2 degrees: 1 in Environmental Science and the other in Park management.  I currently work part time for an Outdoor Education Center and part time for a small company installing solar panels and wind turbines for homeowners
Hobbies: mountain biking and backcountry skiing
Location: the mountains of wv.  population 480 and elevation 3200'
Married with our first on the way
Music: The Band, Steve Earle, The Avett Brothers, Gov't Mule, The Allman Brothers
Burning for 14 yrs


----------



## LONDONDERRY

Frank
Age: 41

Occupation : Mechanical Engineering, Biotech, label free technology for drug discovery.
Location: Work Location: Woburn MA 
Home Location: Londonderry, NH  (commute sucks)
Years Burning: 0 years .0 days Will start this weekend

Hobbies and such: Who has time, when I have a 4 year old and a 1 year old.  Plus house and car repairs ( Well I do enjoy working on Nissans)  I'm over at www.nissanforums.com


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Frank- who do you work for?  I know folks in a couple of those type companies in Woburn.  I work in Wilmington.


----------



## LONDONDERRY

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Frank- who do you work for?  I know folks in a couple of those type companies in Woburn.  I work in Wilmington.



I PM'd you


----------



## Max Headroom

Name: Joe
Location: North Central MA (Pepperell)
Occupation:Software Development Manager
Age: pushing 54 (sigh)
Burning History: Not much...Long time fireplace burner, 2 weeks burning for heat (lots to learn)
Hobbies: Running, skiing, "yard rat"


----------



## fossil

Rick

60 in two months

Retired in 2000 after 30+ years in uniform

Born & raised in California, now living in Oregon in my _last_ house

Studied Architecture for 3 years before joining the Navy in 1969 to keep out of the Army.

3 degrees in Mechanical Engineering, they make for nice wallpaper

1 daughter, 24, about to complete her Master's in mathematics

Woodwork, metalwork, resto-rodding a '36 Ford p/u, riding my '02 Deuce when weather permits, picking on Jags

Burning wood for about 12 years or so, more "seriously" these days


----------



## Jags

fossil said:
			
		

> picking on Jags



I knew I was "special". :lol: 

Cheers, Shipmate!


----------



## jrousell

Name: Jeff
Location: Northern Adirondack Mountains ( the real upstate NY)
Occupation: Internet Technology
Age: 35  (but with the ankles and knees of a 60 year old)
Burning History: burned  wood  all growing up, swore I would never do that when I was an adult.... now look at me!
Hobbies: basketball, woodworking, golf( I say that but never have the time to do it)


----------



## myzamboni

Name: Tom
Age: 36 
Degree: Environmental Science w/minor in Sociology.  I currently work part time for a programmable logic company (chips)
Hobbies: Bowling, Vintage VWs,MINIs 
Location: Silicon Valley, CA
Married (child-free not childless) 
Music: Anything but the newer country, but mostly Rock, Ambient, Alternative, Punk, Old-School Rap
Burning since age 7, but 2nd year with a wood stove


----------



## gerry100

Gerry age 58.

Sales /Marketing Director for a small company.

Burning wood since 1979, just got my second stove. Will burn until I can't lift the maul.

Porsche's, bicycling are my main hobbies


----------



## RedRanger

Name: George, but still can`t escape the nickname (Sonny) when old friends come to visit).

Occupation:  retired and loving it.

Age:  a year older than the famous one-liner man (BB).


Wood burning:  more than 30 years, but first year with the new EPA insert.

Hobbies in order of pref:  gardening, computer strategy war games, and just living to annoy the "wing nuts"..

Children:  oldest son-just finishing his MBA in Taiwan, second son-chartered accountant working in corporate finance (mergers and acquistions) and youngest -my daughter attending university to become a social worker, "and the way things are going, I am sure she will have lots of work"..

I live in the most beautiful place on earth--Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.  (Otherwise known as "Canada`s California"..


----------



## Steve_in_NH

Name: Steve
Age: 60 next month
Occupation: Retired after 35 years in Education.  Last job - Technology Integration Coordinator at Pinkerton Academy in Derry, NH.
Location: Chester, NH (Southern NH outside Manchester)
Hobbies: Woodworking and CruiZing with BMW Z3 enthusiasts.
Years Burning: About 2 weeks so far.  Had an old Ashley wood stove years ago in the basement but it was more work than it was worth.


----------



## coHoser

Name: Mark

Location: Black Forest Colorado, elevation 7400 feet

Occupation:Software Engineer

Age: 58, older than dirt

Burning History: Started full time wood heat in 1978 when we moved to Fairbanks, Alaska. Slacked off to part wood here where it never really gets cold - after living in 53 below for a few weeks and heating with wood, anything above 20 below is warm  :bug: 

Hobbies: gardening, photography


----------



## n3pro

Name : Dave
Age : 2 months from 30
Where : 5 miles west of the Capitol of PA Harrisburg (not Philadelphia like 80% of the people I meet think)
Job : Rental Property maintenance (which is why I choose wood over pellets) no longer throwing away limbs and trees!
Hobby : amateur radio

Burning age : two years in cabin with a barrel stove (maybe visit once a month).  First year at house with Napoleon 1100C.

Married since 02, no kids and no plans for.  Two bratty cats.

Thanks for asking, been kinda curious myself.


----------



## Pine Knot

Nameerry

Age: 72

Occupation: Retired Navy Aviation Electrician, Livestock farmer.

Location: Southwest Virginia

Hobbies: Hunting, woodworking

Years burning: 30, from Fisher Mama Bear to clean burning Dutchwest "cat".


----------



## woodjack

Age: 50 and feeling great.

Location - weekdays: New York City.  I buy and renovate old apartment buildings in Manhatan.
Location - weekends plus: Woodstock NY . . . I go to my home in the country. I've got 5 acres in the forest on a mountain in the Catskills . . . next to 10,000 acres of NYS land.

Burning: Started about a year ago to the day. 

Hobbies: Splitting wood; Ultimate Frisbee; hoops; staying in shape; reading and discussing Emerson and Thoreau.

Music: long live rock.


----------



## Vic99

Age: 38

Occupation : Wildlife major that became a science Teacher (AP environmental science, biology, grade 6 science)

Location: Dracut, MA

Years Burning: Starting year 2

Hobbies: Running, Hunting, Hiking, Sci Fi/Horror Games

Beautiful Wife, dog, cat, fishes


----------



## soxfan13

Name:  Joe

job:  Middle School Teacher

Age:  34

From Newport, RI but now live in Kingston, MA...next to Plymouth, MA...home of the pilgrims

First stove insert last March: Jotul 550,  but burning at my parents since I was a kid.

Hobbies:  Sports and anything having to do with the beach or the mountains


----------



## bluefrier

Age: 25

Occupation : Satellite Technician, Rental Property owner/manager

Location: Formerly Jamaica---------currently Baltimore County, MD

Years Burning: 2nd Year 

Hobbies: Enjoying a two week old baby boy, wood burning, reading, fishing


----------



## Rockey

Name: Jeff Rockey

Age: 29 years and 93 months old

Location: Shandon Ohio

Occupation: Operations Manager of an electric motor repair shop, part time wrestling coach

Years Burning: 4

Married - 4 kids

Hobbies: I enjoy long walks on the beach at sunset, ATV's, MMA, Wrestling


----------



## dgisme

age 41 
name, Darren 
location, the foothils of the catskills
occupation,  electrician
music, last of the diehard rockers..
hobbies, woodworling,fishing,boating
burning wood for 16 yrs,in an open fireplace


----------



## gangsplatt

Real name: Rick

Age: 33

Occupation: Network Admin for public sector organization based out of Albany

Location: Morrisonville, NY/West Plattsburgh - 30 minutes from the Canadian border

Started burning April of this year when we bought our current house which happened to have a wood stove.

Married with one 13 month old daughter.


----------



## trailblaze

Real Name:  Matt

Age: 27

Live east of Pittsburgh, Pa

Occupation: Sales/ IT manger for an Independent Auto Auction

Got the "trailblaze" because i enjoy 4-wheeling (blazing trails in the XJ) and setting things ablaze.  Also like Bourbon (Even Williams), hunting with my Lab (abby) and relaxing with the wife, playing cards and making the best of life. 

First year with a wood stove.  As some of you already know...


----------



## unit40

Name: Jon
Age: I forget, but born in '65
Location: NW Boston suburb but actually right near the NH line closer to Hollis and Nashua.
Occupation: Although I have a B.S. Psychology, I've been a Parks and Grounds Superintendent for the past 20 years.
Years Burning: 9. Ever since I moved into a house heated by electricity and equipped with two wood stoves and a cord and a half of wood.
Short Story: Happily married with children. 
                   Injested way too much orange sunshine in high school.


----------



## zionadams

Can newbies play?

I'm 43yo
Semi-retired film and television make-up artist
Husband is a structural welder
We live in So. Utah, in Color Country! 

We have a small woodburning stove that heats our log cabin. We use it as our only heat source. We've sold 2 stoves since moving here and this one seems to be a Baker knock-off but the manufacturer (Hall Ind. out of Manti, UT) has gone out of business. We burn 24/7 for a few months out of the year, whatever BLM has cut down and left by roadsides...saves us a fortune!

This is the NW edge of the Mojave Desert. It was 91 yesterday and will snow tomorrow!


----------



## stanleyjohn

Name- Stanley
Age-52 yrs young
Work-Yep!!Electronic tech!(23 yrs same place)Hope to retire soon)Nuclear detection equipment!much work with homeland security these days.
Married-Yes 22 yrs!no kids
Location-Haddam,Ct Last 10 yrs.Small colonial and 3 acres of land in a country setting.
Wood burning! Getting back into it since i last had a old smoke dragon in the last home we had.The harman is our first wood stove for this home!bought in late 3/08.
Hobbies!Way too many!bodybuilding,meteorology,computer video games! (still a kid at heart),gardening,etc.
Music!Try to keep an open mind to all types!but my favorites will always be good old rock and roll from the 60s and 70s.Beatles have always been my favorite band.


----------



## mtarbert

Name....Mike
 Degree in Chemistry
  I live in northern Maryland in the country surrounded by Fuel.
 Painting contractor by profession
 Hobbies....sawing and splitting, Rebuilding metal working machinery when not painting or trying to outsmart our 8 year old.


----------



## luv2byte

Age: 39

Occupation : Regional Report Analyst

Location: Western Washington, about 40 miles north of Portland, OR. 

Years Burning: 7 and still learning

Hobbies and such: Pets, family, photography, pc's, sleeping  

Married with pets, 21yr anniversary next Month and we still feel like newlyweds - we do everything together, "his and hers" axes, riding mowers (gotta love my new John Deere! - hated my other rider), stacking, mowing, gettin' dirty.   2 spoiled cats, 2 parrots and 1 3mo old puppy that is super adorable, seems to be very intelligent but is keeping us going with lack of sleep with nighttime potty runs outside.  We live on a beautiful but small piece of property, 2.5ac in the country surrounded by trees and nature.  Oh yeah, and I'm an electronic junky - LOVE gadgets and toys.

We have a Lopi Freedom insert.


----------



## Randyb

Real Name: Randy (shh.. don't tell anybody)

Age: Varies (paperwork started in '68 though)

Occupation: Currently Photographer (Tewksbury, MA)
                  Past- Custom Furniture maker (stuff I could never afford myself)
                           Business Satellite installations (Big Ones)
                           Wireless Com tech (Cell Tower stuff)
                           Aircraft Avionics (Helicopters)

Location: Middle of nowhere and within 5 miles of anything I need.

Years burning: Still counting in weeks

Hobbies: Anything I can find to do that doesn't have anything to do with what I'm already doing. (I like variety)


----------



## Dix

Age: 50, damn it

Occupation : I co-manage a family owned electronic repair service center. LCD's, Plasmas. DLP's, DVD's, microwaves, stereo's, that kinda stuff. Handle all warranty & service contract issues. And listen to alot of needy people whine on the phone during the day.


Location: Long Guyland, NY. LIE Exit 68

Years Burning: Quite a few, menopause came early  :-/  Fireplaces over the years. Coal stoves in my teens & 20's. First year with the insert in the FP, should be OK.

Hobbies and such: Horses, obviously. Home improvement & renovation has been an on going project for 15 years. Love to cook. Just got a new puppy, he's keeping me on my toes  :coolsmile: The cat, how ever, is not happy.

Music: I mix it up...country, the music of my youth, alittle jazz, some blues, and I have to listen to the SO's fav...Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Lorilooo

Name:  Lori
Age:  49
Location:  Enfield, CT
Occupation:  Accounts Payable Coordinator/Receptionist (all-around gal) for an Overhaul/Repair Facility in Bloomfield, CT./Part-Time Phone Center Associate at Home Depot here in town (easiest job in the store!  But you still deal with a lot of idiots!
From what I'm reading here, most of us work WAY too much!!  (necessary evil I guess  :-S )
Will be married 25 years next week (Oct. 15) to my hubby Jeff/no kids (by choice)/just lost our "kid", our Golden Retriever, Bailey on Aug. 30 at 13 yrs/7 mths. to cancer/old age...we miss him terribly, will be getting another Golden soon, I hope.
Hobbies/Activities:  Hubby and I are members of the National Ski Patrol (14 yrs.) and patrol at Berkshire East in Charlemont, MA.  We also are Instructors/Instructor Trainers for the Outdoor Emergency Care Course through National Ski Patrol.
We have 2 Ford Mustangs/a 1965 Fastback (hubby's/owned for 30 yrs) and a 1966 Convertible (mine/owned for 18 yrs)/attend many cruise nights and some car shows in the area.  We both are involved in competitive shooting/mainly pistol (IPSC).
Music:  I like just about everything except jazz and opera.  I'm a big classic rock fan...Pink Floyd/Zeppelin/The Who...love 'em all!
Years Burning:  1/This is our first year with the pellet stove.  (Harman Accentra Insert & 4 ton in the basement)  Love it so far!   ;-P


----------



## badger1968

Age: 40

Occupation : Buyer

Location: Island in Eastern Maine

Years Burning: Well, I've enjoyed burning things all my life.     Now, that I put my stove in, it's more than a hobby.  And even more fun.

Hobbies and such: I work too much, but when I'm not working . . . hiking, kayaking, and home improvement.  My love of fishing and golfing are distant memories I hope to get back to some day.

This site is wonderful.  Great people.  Best to all of you.


----------



## woodsman23

Jim, 52
I am a supervisor producing Alon/Spinel (transparent aluminum) missile domes and ballistic glass for the military (R&D. Also non oxide alumium nitride.

Married 32 years, 2 boys,
Live in south western nys in the woods, i have 60+ acres a great pond and built my own home 30 miles from anywhere. driveway 1450' from the main road (lots of plowing).

Hobbies: hunting, fishing,building, burning (30years).
120 mile commute to work and back each day (wow)

pics:


----------



## akwood

Name: Dan
Location:  Fairbanks, Alaska   54 years
Occ:  public water supply hauler and farmer
Hobbies: hunting, fishing, convertibles
Burning: forever


----------



## njtomatoguy

Real name: Robert

Occupation- Mortgage Sales, for now.
Past occupations: Plumber/service tech, Lowes dept mgr,Electrician apprentice

Own a house, have 2 dogs, no kids.

Hobbies: Fishing,Hunting, Gardening, making beer.

Got into woodburning after finding this site. Third season.


----------



## northwinds

Age:  47

Location:  on a sandy hill overlooking the Wisconsin River

Education/Occupation:  Formerly trial lawyer for the insurance industry, small town newspaper reporter, 
and small business owner (coffee shop and roastery).  Recently sold my small business and working 
part time as a coffee roaster for the new owners.

Hobbies: Long distance backpacker (GA>ME '96), home brewer, travel, spending time in my 12 acres of woods.
Married and have two adopted kids, 11 and 8.  

Years burning:  Have had a variety of fireplaces and one woodstove since I was a kid.  With the help of this site
and the Isle Royale, last year was my first year of better burning.

Other sites:  alt.coffee, timesfour.com (a Wisconsin sports forum)


----------



## gary

Name: Gary (imagine that)

Age: 53

Location: Central Kansas, 100 and some odd miles west of Kansas City

Occupation: County Engineer (mainly roads and bridges, sometimes buildings)

Burning: Fireplaces off & on for years,  serious burning- 3years

Hobbies: I own a farm about an hour north of here that keeps me busy.  Has a very small, 100 yr. old house on it that my wife refers to as my "man fort".  I also bird hunt, mushroom hunt, and attend farm auctions.


----------



## Bad Wolf

Age: 52 

Location: Colchester CT

Occupation: Environmental Engineer 
Education:BS mechanical Engineer & Material Engineer

Hobbies; Collecting/Restoring old Land Rovers, Hunting, Backpacking, Home Brewing

Years Burning: 50yrs fireplaces 0 years boiler (first fire in a few weeks!)


----------



## eightpilot

Age: 34

Location: Northern Wisconsin

Occupation: Airline Pilot

Education: BS aerodynamics  University of Iowa

Burning:  1st year stove owner.  New Jotul Oslo with 25' rigid stainless 6" chimney.  "Let it snow"

Hobbies:  Snowmobile Racing, Hunting and Fishing


----------



## pumiglk

Age: 43

Occupation: Biomedical Scientist (Cancer Biology)

Location: Saratoga NY, close enough to everything I need and far enough away to never hear cars and trucks

Music: Folk, Celtic, The Grateful Dead, Blues, pretty much anything that doesn't jar me out of my daydreams

Hobbies: Coaching Soccer and Hockey for Kids and learning new things.  Latest interests have been bread making, fruit trees, and raising chickens.  Also like cooking, trying to learn to play the guitar, remodel projects around the house, and of course cutting wood.

Dislikes: Excercise for the sake of excercise

Years Burning: Five years with a small quadrafire I inherited with my first house, took a few years off after we moved, buring lots wood in a useless though attractive fireplace.  First year with the Equinox.


----------



## woodsie8

Age: XXXXXXX

Occupation :  RN, Mary Kay Skin Care Consultant and Monavie Distributor

Location: Mt Hood Area, Oregon

Years Burning: 3 weeks

Hobbies and such: Knitting, RV'ing, walking, recreational hiking, snowboarding, picking up every lost animal in the world and finding them homes............. 

Proud mom of two men, and 2 doxie girls that run the household and now a cat that has adopted us and hasn't left for 2 weeks.  I think she has joined the family, with no permission of ours.


----------



## dvellone

Name: Daniel
age: 42
occupation: former stone mason, now homesteading; raising kids, chickens, hogs and vegetables.
location: west central adirondacks
years burning: 21 
interests: interested in getting my house done! (is my wife on this forum?)


----------



## crazy_dan

Name not dan

age 30

Truck driver was OTR now local  (gosh I feel like the white trash now thanks  )

bruning about 25 years now started loading a stove when i was about 5 

location central missouri near the nuclear power plant in callaway county

hobbies: Hunting, recycling trees in my summit, Shooting, and Reloading.


----------



## guest5234

Neil

54 year old 

Retired Firefighter after 25 years.

Live... Stratford Upon Avon England, Shakespeare's birth place.

Hobbies.....Golf, Watching Soccer (Aston Villa) Randy Learner anyone? drinking English Ale (yummy).

First year of burning with my Jotul f250 (why didn't I do this years ago folks.)

Free wood as I know a few tree surgeons who just drop it around my yard for free.






.


----------



## kevandhel2

Hi, we are Kevin and Helen

We live about 10 min. North of Flint Michigan

Kevin is an Auto Glass Tech and Helen is an LPN 

ages 40's and 30's

We just purchased our Appalachian 4N1 XL this summer so it is our first couple of weeks learning to use the stove.

Kevin is a hunter and fisherman.  Helen fishes and gardens.


----------



## btj1031

John

Age: 29

Occupation : State Employee

Location: Central NH

Years Burning: 1

Hobbies and such: landscaping, renovating my house, camping, my bassett hound


----------



## LONDONDERRY

fossil said:
			
		

> Rick
> 
> 60 in two months
> 
> Retired in 2000 after 30+ years in uniform
> 
> Born & raised in California, now living in Oregon in my _last_ house
> 
> Studied Architecture for 3 years before joining the Navy in 1969 to keep out of the Army.
> 
> 3 degrees in Mechanical Engineering, they make for nice wallpaper
> 
> 1 daughter, 24, about to complete her Master's in mathematics
> 
> Woodwork, metalwork, resto-rodding a '36 Ford p/u, riding my '02 Deuce when weather permits, picking on Jags
> 
> Burning wood for about 12 years or so, more "seriously" these days



Just curious, I'm also a Mechanical Engineer, but are you 3 degrees as a ME    BA, MA and PhD?


----------



## MainePellethead

Name: Gary

Age: 45

Occupation: Thermal Sprayer(Jet Engine Parts)

Location: Sanford Maine

Hometown: Lincoln Maine. Born in Bangor Maine. Lived in Manomet Mass.(next door to Plymouth) until I was 7 years old and then moved back to Maine to our hometown area of Lincoln Maine.

Years burning:  Going into second year with pellets. Burned wood for many years before that. 

Hobbies:  Red Sox baseball baby! Patriots! Woodworking, gardening, pool, fitness,love the outdoors and working in the yard with my Cub Cadet. Probably have more but cant think this morning....

Family is a big part of us(the wife and I) I have 3 grown children from my first marriage. My wife doesnt have kids of her own...so her and I keep busy with the grandkids....gotta love em  

Me: Political but not obnoxious about it.

Wife: Absolutely no political bone in her body...lol.


----------



## mtcox

Matt 

Age: 38 

Occupation : Firefighter 

Location: Central Virginia 

Years Burning: 2

Hobbies and such: residential remodel work, gun (bird) dogs, classic mustangs

We'll be heating with two stoves this year for the first time.  I'm not sure how long I'll be able to sustain our wood pile with both stoves firing 24/7.


----------



## woodconvert

Age: just turned the big 4 - 0

Occupation : Mechanical engineer for a mid sized manufacturing company (we make a very diverse line of widgets).

Location: South eastern Michigan (out in the country)

Years Burning: 30+. I was the labor for mom and dad...we ran a Defiant. They still have it. When I moved to my own crib I started burning before the house was done and have not looked back. 24/7 from then on.

Hobbies and such: Hunting and fishing (as time permits), attending motor sports events of all kinds (Drag racing, Nascar, World of Outlaws Sprints [dirt track racing is my favorite], midgets, snowmobile drags, hydroplane racing...if it goes fast and makes a lot of noise i'll watch it...unless it's F1.), R/C anything with my boy, model rocketry....and of course harvesting firewood. As a yout I was a pyro addict whether it was fireworks, monster firecrackers (1/4 sticks RULE) or home made splodey devises. I've out grown that but I still dig a big thump from others who have the bug.


----------



## Easyellis8

Name:  Ed, 40 years old next month
Occupation:  US Air Force for 22 years (retiring next year)
Location: SW Ohio
Years Burning:  Grew up with the old pot bellys, looking forward to purchasing a stove next year when we move into a new house
Hobbies:  Avid Reader, Listening to Music (Old and new Tube Amps and Pre amps) and bowling
Family:  Married for 17+ years, 14 year old, 11 year old and 8 year old (2 boys and my little girl)
Education:  Information Management and Religion


----------



## kenny chaos

Ken

Age- 51

Occupation-  Professional Career Explorer (will NEVER retire) careers include, but not limited to, jet mechanic, machinist, commercial   
                   diver, draft horse farmer, electrician, carpenter, Coach USA driver, ski bum, writer, currently contemplating my next chapter

Location- Hamlet of Fancher, somewhere between Rochester and Buffalo, N.Y.

Years Burning- more off than on for 40 years

Hobbies and such- conceptualizing, music (roots type rock and traditional blues), movies, working, working, I love working, and eating
                          - first and last wife going on 23 years, one daughter and one son finally gone but certainly not forgotten
                            -maybe soon we'll sell the farm and move to Mexico


----------



## youngstr

Name:  Jeff
Age:  41
Location:  New Boston, NH
Occupation:  Electrical Engineer (Networking)
Years burning:  4 in current house, when I grew up(back in Canisteo, NY) that’s all we used for heat.
Other:  Wife, 2 kids a boy and girl.


----------



## d.n.f.

Name: Mike
Location: outside of Nelson BC
Occupation:daytrader
Age: 42
Burning History: 2.5 woodstoves.  Burning for five years?
Hobbies: back country skiing, climbing, motorcycles and racing (hence the dnf=did not finish), sailing, road/mtn biking.  
Other:  wife, no kids, and a new dog (long haired wiener dog).


----------



## VTrider

Age: 39 

Occupation : IT Software Product Support

Location: Burlington, Vermont 

Years Burning: 5

Hobbies and such: Snowboarding, Hiking, Brewing Beer / Wine / Mead


----------



## Tfin

Age:  38 next month

Location:  Just north of Augusta ME

Degree:  Environmental Science

Occupation:  GIS Analyst.  Thematic mapping, and GIS analysis for an egineering firm in Topsham ME.  Primarily deal with water/wastewater infrastructure for municipalities.

Grew up burning wood/coal but only going on two years with new EPA certified stove.

Hobbies:  Fishing (open water and ice), hunting, snowmobiling, soon to be gardening, and getting away from civilization and out into the woods as much as possible.


----------



## pulldownclaw

Name: Noah
Age: 38
Education: BFA in Painting and Printmaking
Location: Richmond, VA
Occupation: Director of Photography (camera guy for a film and video production company)
Hobbies: Gardening, Photography, Running, and of course all woodburning activities
Family: Married with 2 boys- 7 and 3, so not much extra time for the hobbies above...
Music: Anything but modern country or top 40 pop.  From Hank Williams and Bob Wills to Black Flag and Bad Brains.
Burning: 9 years with a smokedragon in our old house, going on our first full year with the Hampton insert in our new house after installing last year.  I wish I had found this website much sooner.....


----------



## the_dude

Name:  The Dude, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing
Age:  30, though I am told I look good enough that I could pass for 29 1/2
Occupation:  Accountant/CPA.  Currently and accounting manager for a manufacturing company.  I absolutly hate it.
Location:  South Central Wisconsin
Years burning:  New to the game this year
Hobbies:  Hunting, fishing, camping, spending time with my wife, hating our cats, boating, cutting and splitting wood, drinking beer.
Music:  Yanni and Kenny G - period.  Oh wait, I forgot about my Creedence tapes!


----------



## d.n.f.

Yeah I got some sweet Creedance on 8-track.


----------



## Catskill

the_dude said:
			
		

> Hobbies:  drinking beer.



No white russians?


----------



## the_dude

Catskill said:
			
		

> the_dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbies:  drinking beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No white russians?
Click to expand...


Good point.  I do enjoy an occassional caucasian, but pretty much had to give up on Vodka after a rough day in Punta Cana this past January.  I'll save that story for another day, but you can probably pretty much guess it.


----------



## CowboyAndy

Age: 28

Occupation : Radio DJ (you can listen to me online if you like top 40/hip hop at www.947hits.com from 9a-2p m-f)

Location: Chateaugay, NY - 5 miles from the Canadian border, 45 miles west of the Vermont border. Also known as the middle of nowhere. 

Years Burning: 2 weeks. We just installed our Newmac forced air wood/oil furnace, but my inlaws have been strictly wood for 30 years so my wife grew up "tending the fire".

Hobbies and such: Boating and fishing at Chateaugay Lake, remodeling our home, bowling, staring at fire, staring at woodpiles, staring at trees and using my chainsaw.


----------



## Todd

Name: Todd
Age: 44
Location: Lake Wissota, NW Wisconsin
Occupation: Retired USCG after 20 years, currently work at Andersen Windows.
Hobbies: Homebrewing beers and mead, Fishing, Hearth.com
Years Burning: I've been burning wood stoves for 20 years or so and grew up with a couple different fireplaces. So many stoves, so little time.


----------



## MishMouse

Name: Francis 
Age: 42 
Occupation: Programmer Analyst/Team Lead working for Cross USA (The IT Alternative to Offshore) 
Family: Wife and ~2.88 kids (Will be 3 in November) 
School: B/S in CIS from DeVry KC, MO
Hobbies: Computers, Cooking
Location: Verndale, MN


----------



## moondoggy

Name: Phil (PJ to my mom)

Age:  the big 40 in Jan.

Location: sound beach, NY  north shore LI

Occupation: I sell electonic comps for 'Partminer

Years Burning:  pyro my whole life... wood stove user as of last year.

Hobby- wood, cars, fishing............ & 420 !


----------



## Jags

I would have to guess that this is not a typical "cross section" of America.  As an observation, It appears that the forum members here represent a higher than normal education level than "average" America (Canada included).

Simply an observation.

I guess that means we're atypical  .....(Like thats any real surprise!)


----------



## egghead2004

Name: Dane

Age:  37

Location: Charlton, MA 

Occupation: VOIP switch engineer 

Occupation Location: The Technilogical Mecca - Derry, NH - 80 freaking miles from home

Years Burning:  Started fires since I was a kid, burning 24/7 for 4 years now

Hobby- wife and 2 girls (6 and 15 months), cooking, building stuff, yard work, just general outdoors stuff (I miss my HVAC and construction days), and sports.


----------



## fossil

LONDONDERRY said:
			
		

> ...Just curious, I'm also a Mechanical Engineer, but are you 3 degrees as a ME    BA, MA and PhD?



BS (1977), MS (1983), and ME (1983).  (ME is an "Engineer" degree...post-Master's, pre-Doctorate.  Few schools offer them, mine's from the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey, CA.  MIT also offers them, or at least used to.  I don't hold a PhD, nor am I registered).  Rick


----------



## bluewater_1993

Name: Patrick
Age:  32
Location: Bedford, NH (Manchester suburb)
Occupation: Senior Programmer/Analyst (Computer Programmer) 
Years Burning: Pretty much my entire life. My parents burned wood for the first 15+ years of my life and I helped stack, load, maintain the stove during that time. The two homes I've owned over the years (consecutive, not at the same time) had fireplaces that I burned in and this year I'm back to a stove having installed one in one of my fireplaces.
Hobbies: Brewing/drinking beer, mead, and cider. Cooking. Music (mostly classic rock and jam band). Typically all three of these things happen at once -- nothing like cooking a big meal to some good music while having a few beers... Watching sports.
Home: Wife, two daughters -- age 2.5 years and 3 months


----------



## sapratt

Name: Sam
Age:31
Occupation: Truck Driver
Location: Northwest Ohio
Hobbies: Making beaf jerky, Fishing, Hunting,
Years burning: 0 This will be my first.
Married with 4 kids 9yr old girl,6yr old boy,4yr old boy,3yr old boy
Don't feel bad Crazy I must be white trash also.


----------



## gasavage

Name:    Greg

Location:    Lafayette, IN

Occupation:   Maintenance Crew Chief, for a coal fired power plant, at a large university.
               :    USAF/INANG 24 years (7.5 years active). F15, B52, F16 Load Toad. Retiring Feb. 09

Yrs burning:    3.5 + with a catalytic, now with a non cat.

Hobbies:    Fishing, hunting, snowmobiling, anything with an engine. Jack of all trades, master of none.

Have been surfing Hearth.com / Hearthnet since late 2002...yes, I'm addicted!


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Name:  Dennis, Denny, Backwoods Savage, Logger, Hey you, etc.

Location:  About 35 miles from Saginaw, MI

Married (at present) 46 years and counting.

Age:  39

Occupation:  What occupation?

Burning wood almost all my life. Went a few years after marriage to my first wife burning oil but soon went back to wood. 

Hobbies:  Recumbent biking, crewing for RAAM, chess, archery, whitetail deer hunting, leathercrafting, fooling around.


----------



## boostnut

Age: 31
Occupation : Estimator for steel fabrication & tube bending company 
Location: Washington IL 
Years Burning: Been starting fires and blowing things up since I was a kid, burning 24/7 for 4 years
Hobbies: Fishing, home improvement, fishing, turbo cars (including tdi’s), pumpkin chunkin, oh, and did I mention fishing?
Other: getting married in less than a month, wish me luck!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Backwoods- Reading your info I am reminded of Zaphod Beeblebrox, whose dad was Zaphod the 2nd, and grandpa was Zaphod the third... It was an accident involving a contraceptive and a time machine.


----------



## 11 Bravo

Name:  Paul
Age:  40
Occupation:  Police Officer, Veteran
Location:  SW Michigan
Hobbies:  Hunting, Gaming (Axis & Allies, Advanced Squad Leader), Shooting

Burning 6 years, stove came with the house. Never gave it an ounce of thought before that and this site


----------



## fossil

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Backwoods- Reading your info I am reminded of Zaphod Beeblebrox, whose dad was Zaphod the 2nd, and grandpa was Zaphod the third... It was an accident involving a contraceptive and a time machine.



Can't be..."42" would have appeared there somewhere.  Rick


----------



## daveswoodhauler

fossil said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods- Reading your info I am reminded of Zaphod Beeblebrox, whose dad was Zaphod the 2nd, and grandpa was Zaphod the third... It was an accident involving a contraceptive and a time machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be..."42" would have appeared there somewhere.  Rick
Click to expand...


My wifes favorite book......gotta get her on this board......wait, no I don't.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Name: Chris, married

Location: shoreline, CT

Occupation: graphic designer for a large university

Age: 42 and climbing

Burning History: Began as a kid, dad ran 2 wood stoves in our house...splitting by hand at age 12, ran a chainsaw soon after. Switched to coal, swore I never would do it again when I grew up and here I am now back at it again.

Hobbies: Model train railroading, hiking, playing with my kids, adopting animals


----------



## gyrfalcon

Name: Jane
Occupation: Freelance/self-employed editorial services (transcribing, copy-editing, etc.)
Age:  (gulp) 59
Location: A few miles from Lake Champlain in mid-Vermont, small property on the SE side of a low ridge, surrounded on all four sides by undevelopable  farmland in the Vt. Land Trust, next-door neighbors 1/4 mile down the road.  No woodlot, wayyy too much lawn, great view of the Green Mountains.  No traffic, no crime, no airplanes overhead, no screaming sirens, just the occasional honest rumble of heavy farm machinery.  I was born in Manhattan by some kind of karmic mistake, finally found home here.
Family: Three cats, a half dozen chickens coming soon.
Years burning: This is my second, hoping to make it through the winter without turning the boiler back on.
Hobbies: Birds, particularly raptors, flower gardening (veg garden now a necessity, not a hobby!)
Music: Classical, Rock-and-roll, R&B;Other Internet: Primarily politics and economic news, for which Hearth.com is a great antidote


----------



## SlyFerret

I'm a 30 year old IT guy living in Delaware, Ohio.  Currently I work for a company that provides managed/outsourced IT services to small businesses that can't afford an internal IT staff.

I have a wife and two dogs.  We're hoping that by the end of 2009, we'll have a "little one" added to our family.

I finished my stove install last winter, and had trouble getting my hands on good dry wood.  This is my first full year burning the stove and hoping to use as little propane as possible.

-SF


----------



## drewboy

Name: Rob 
 Age: 37
 Occupation: Boat Rigger (I Know way too much about Sea Rays), I also run a sign shop out of my house - part time - truck & boat lettering etc...
 Location: Meredith N.H. , I own a ranch on an acre of land on a hillside, nice spot with apple, cherry, pear trees, grapes and a great little vegetable garden.
 Hobbies: Snowmobiling, Golf, Boating, Ice Fishing and Beer Drinking mixed in with the aforementioned (except the sled)
 Family: Wife, 4 year old Son who's not afraid of anything, 2 Australian Sheperds and 2 black cats who stay inside on Halloween...
 Years Burning: 3, none 24/7 yet... trying that this season.


----------



## jabush

Age: 41

Occupation: Statewide Forester with the MD State Highway Administration.

Location: Howard Co., MD--bout 20 miles west of Balt-more, hun...bleve it.

Years burning: I guess off and on for 30 years.  It all started when my dad bought an OWB to heat the house I grew up in.  We lived in Western N.Y. and  I was probably 11 or 12.  Spent the next 6-7 years processing 7-8 full cords (by hand) per year to feed that thing.  My dad bought a hydraulic splitter when I went off to college.  Since I've been in MD I've had fireplaces in most houses I've lived in.  This will be my 4th season burning in my current home with my "classic", that came with the house.

Hobbies: Ohh I don't know...I have about 2 acres so I spend a lot of time putzing around the property, trimming my trees, landscaping, BSing with my 80 something year old neighbor, scrounging firewood, processing firewood, working on the vehicles, etc...  I like classic rock as well as vintage 70s disco type tunes...and I do enjoy authentic Irish music(Chieftains, Misplaced, etc...).

I have really learned a lot and enjoyed my time here at Hearth.com


----------



## adrpga498

Age: 52
Alan
location: central Jerzy, home of the E street band.
Occupation: Golf Professional
Been burning 6 years with the Castine, 10 years prior to that with an old ...I forgot piece of junk.
Hobby: Reading here on the forum of course.


----------



## caber

Location - Catoctin Mtns of Maryland

Age - Lets say that most days I still feel.... 30

Occupation - IT Manager for the main paycheck.  Plus IT consulting, goat herder, pig farmer, shepherd, sheep shearer, firewood.

Work location - 3-4 days out of the week - Camden Yards, Baltimore.  The rest on the farm. 

Years burning - 6

Years burning 24/7 -  4 years cause we bought a house w/o central heat

Hobbies - trying to take an afternoon nap.  Been at it over a year and a half w/o any success. Highland Games

Family - wife and 3 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats


----------



## buckeye

Name: Roy
Age: 36
Local: North Central Ohio
Occupation: Father and Factory worker - Not Good in Ohio Right Now
Burning for my second full season this year. First year was an adventure.
Married, wife has the college education. 2 girls, still young. Not looking forward to the dating years.
SWEET LOG SPLITTER and a Stihl wood boss.


----------



## myzamboni

If you haven't yet, put your pin on the Frappr map (cuz I don't know londonderry from derry)

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=68719929904


----------



## Wood Pirate

Age: 30

Occupation:  Superintendent for heavy/highway/utility contractor
                   Degree in construction management / engineering

Years burning:  Ever since I was strong enough to carry wood in for my parents.

What I burn:  Just retired the old Timberline and am currently installing a New
                   Yorker add on boiler.  Have my old Hearthstone up at the hunting
                   camp and also have a seldom used fireplace which I am considering
                   finding and installing a lopin answer in.

Hobbies:  Bow Hunting, Rifle Hunting, Small Game Hunting, Shooting, Fishing
             Working around the house.  

I am married and have a one year old child who I cant wait til he can cut, split, and stack firewood.  As well as mow the lawn.


----------



## techieguy

Name: Charles, Charlo,Chas,Chuck,Charlie the list goes on...
Age:  Physically 43...  Don't ask my wife how old I act.
Occupation: IT for Harry and David mail order / internet Gift Company.  (Doesn't look real promising this year...  Visit our website and keep me employed :-O)
Married 17 years with two teenage boyz at home one out one his own (previous marriage)
Years burning...  This is my first!  I had a grant from the BLM to thin the pine/fir on my property to reduce the chance of bark beetles infestation.  Well anyway we removed over 35K lbs of firewood which we gave away!  It was difficult for us to rid our property of that much wood.  We fell the trees, removed the branches and bucked and stacked the wood.  The people only had to drive up to the pile and we (Myself, wife, and two or three teenage boyz) help load their truck and or trailer...  So after thoroughly discussed with trying to be friendly to others.  I took the grant money and "incentive check" and put in a Blaze King Princess.  
Had our first good freeze last night and still 75 in the house this morning!  I'm going to love this stove!


----------



## mranum

Name- Matt
Age- 44
Location- central Wisconsin close to God's country since he's the only one who can figure out where the hell we are.
Occupation-  Christmas Tree Farm Manager, truck driver, and I do custom cabinetry/furniture in my shop, wish I could do more of it so it paid well since I love doing it.  Would be easier to support the equipment cost then.

Grew up burning wood first with a masonary fireplace then the folks upgraded to an awesome very efficient "Riteway" wood furnace in the late 70's, rebuilt it once and its still going strong.  My first season burning in a long while though coming up this year, but looking forward to it.  Light up the fireplace already every time it looks like its gonna get cool outside.  Besides its more interesting than the tv and its a good stress reliever watching those flames, keeps the mind off politics and the economy for a while.


----------



## Mark_ms

Name Mark (go figure)

Age 53

Occupation, Retired from being a chef after 22 years. Now work in a Manufacturing environment.

Location, Washington County New York, 12 miles to nearest grocery store 30 miles in 3 directions to Big box stores. 
From my front porch I overlook hills of Wash. County and in distance (6 miles) Green Mountain's of VT. and do not see any signs of civilisation from my perch on the hill.
Grew up On Cape Cod, left right after high school and basically never went back. Being a Chef took me to some pretty interesting locales such as Martha's Vineyard, Boston, Nantucket, Bahamas (15 yrs) that's where I met my wife of almost nineteen years, Central Florida and now NY.

Hobbies. Cooking, gardening, walking my two Labs in my 6 acres of field and have just recently been bitten by the woodworking bug. Generally puttering around the house.

This will be my first season with Pellet Insert which was confirmed today to be installed on 10/24. I am looking forward to that!


----------



## Valhalla

Chronological age: 60+, though I still feel like I'm 22. It must be credited to being a wood burner!

Occupation: Retired Technical Manager from a global automobile manufacturer, MS and BS degrees. 
Now some consulting, while I watch our tree farms grow. No longer dealing with corporate, center and
plant issues, budgets and much too many PowerPoint presentations, even more meetings and lots of travel.
Actually, I miss it! 

Usual location: The beautiful woods, hills and mountains, also the streams, rivers and lakes of New York
State or somewhere in-between. 

Please check out our great countryside at:

http://www.adirondack.net/maps/countymaps/essex.html
http://www.adirondack.net/History/

Years burning: 50+, as it all started with my grandparent's kitchen wood stove; then had to have wood
stoves in most every home, cabin and workshop since then. 

Hobbies and such: Fishing and most all outdoor subjects. Almost anything with a motor and wheels,
plus also wings too. I guess you could say that besides gasoline, diesel fuel and JP-4, there is some wood
smoke in my blood. Ja, auch blau mit weiss!


----------



## MrGriz

Wow! Spend a few months away from the hearth and there are a ton of new faces warming up the joint! That's awesome. I guess I logged back in at just the right time to meet everyone.

I'll chip in.

MrGriz is really Mike and has been for almost 40 years now.

I live in Southeastern Wisconsin, where I own a flooring and window coverings company called In Home Floor & Window Fashions. We just changed the name and went independent after our franchisor closed their doors a couple of months ago. Before that I spent way too long in the car business (most recently a few years as the Fleet/Commercial sales manager for a Ford dealership).

I'm going on my 3rd year of burning for heat. Prior to that, I grew up burning in an open fireplace (and of course with a few beers in the back yard).

When I have time for hobbies, I like to ride my Harley, fish, cook and play poker. Of course, I have to say that I also enjoy cutting, moving, splitting, moving, stacking, moving and burning wood to heat my house (otherwise it just makes me crazy for doing it all). I'm also active in the local chamber of commerce, the booster club at my daughter's school and the Lion's club.


----------



## Elderthewelder

Age:  45

Location: Everett, WA  about 25 miles north of Seattle

Occupation:  Aviation repair welder / aviation ground support equipment repair /light fabrication welder
spent 10 years in USN as (you guessed it) a welder, aviation type.  6 years stationed in Japan, where I met and married my wife of 17 years, have 2 boys

Years burning   3

Hobbies, well lately I have been volunteering at my local  little league baseball organization where my youngest plays, also spend way too much time hauling my oldest around the state to play select baseball

pic of my oldest behind the plate a couple years ago in little league, now a catcher on his high school and select team


----------



## brownie

Name   Gerry

  Age  52

  Job  Water treatment operator      32 years

  Married to a great women. 3 Daughters  1 granddaughter  3 grandsons, and a border collie.

  Location   10 miles west of Port Huron Mi.

  Hobbies   Fixing up the kids houses.

  Heating with wood    30 years


----------



## sydney1963

Hello All,

Name: Sue
Age: 45 going on 29
Occupation:  Practice Manager for Trauma Surgeons
Place:  Southern Maine
First year burning pellets, so far so good.
Love this forum, have learned from all of you and greatly appreciate all of your knowledge and your help.


----------



## Hogwildz

Age: 42

Job: Independent insurance adjuster, semi-ex roofer.

Divorced, have a live in with her 2 kids a 9yr old boy & 16 yr old daughter, have a 20 yr old son of my own from my marriage.

Location: In the woods under the mountain 2-1/2 miles from the Susquehanna Nuclear Power Plant, near Berwick PA. The Endless Mountains.

Hobbies: Riding my hawg, causing sheet here, looking at women, strip clubs, sticking up for the little guy, standing for my beliefs, acquiring tattoos, working on my home, working with my hands.

Heating with wood 3 years.


----------



## gibson

Age: 38
Job: Sales Rep
Married with 2 kids.  A wonderful wife, 8 yr. old girl and a 6 yr old boy.
Learned on my dad's Russo coal/ wood stove in the '80's now going solo with my Jotul.
Hobbies: Golf, Skiing, Running, stacking wood, stirring up sh*t on the ash can!
Personal:  Avid Boston sportsfan.  Red Sox, Pats, Celtics, Bruins.  
Music: U2, Pearl Jam, Van Halen, Bob Marley, Weezer, Johnny Cash, and lots of other stuff.
Beer:  For quality, Sam Adams Boston Ale.  For quantity, Bud Light.
Slainte'


----------



## PAJerry

Age: 57
  Job: Foundry melt supervisor
  Location: Northwest PA - in the Lake Erie snowbelt

  Married for 31 years, 3 kids - all grown up and doing fine.
  Burning for 30 years - 28 with fireplace and 2 with a great stove.
  Hobbies: Big garden, productive flock of 10 chickens, visiting grandkids, lovin' the land
  Music: anything but rap and hip-hop, especially fond of Cajun and old-time Appalachian Mountain music.


----------



## ansehnlich1

My name is Brad and I'm a Woodaholic

I think I'm 49 but can't recall the first several years so it could be more or less

I'm a Dropout Prevention Specialist in a local High School, I work with drug addicted kids, apathetic kids, abused kids, decent kids, depressed kids, medicated kids, intelligent kids, you name it (and plug in the word PARENTS anywhere you see KIDS)

I can see Little Round Top, a strategic landmark in the Battle of Gettysburg, from my place. I have 4.5 acres of land, includin some prime Pennsylvania hardwood forest.

I have a wonderful wife.

I have a wonderful daughter.

Have burned wood for several years.

Have burned coal for several years.

Like wood better.


----------



## fespo

Age:44
Job: Grounds supervior for local schoool dist
Location: About 30 miles south west of Chicago, in the burbs.
Married for 21 years to the same lady this Friday Oct. 17
3 girls 16,13,8, this is why I spent alot of thim in my garden. 
Burning since I was a kid, the parnets had a wood furance, then my first house a wood fireplace, This house had old Dutchwest that need to be rebuild, so I bought a new Lopi and have been burning 24/7 for the last 5 years
Hobbies My GARDEN! I grow more then I can ever use. I give alot away to friends and family. I never let anything go to waste


----------



## guest5234

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> Age: 52
> Alan
> location: central Jerzy, home of the E street band.
> Occupation: Golf Professional
> Been burning 6 years with the Castine, 10 years prior to that with an old ...I forgot piece of junk.
> Hobby: Reading here on the forum of course.




Hey Alan, how can I stop being to close to the ball after I have hit it......LOL


Two elderly golfers were teeing off at the 1st.
1; "You're going to have to watch my ball as I don't see too well anymore."
2; "No problem. I got eyes like a hawk."
1st guy hits the ball.
1; "Did you see it land?"
2; "Yeah, but I forget where


----------



## dkuntz413

Doug
age 52
I'm a photographer, who used to be a commercial fisherman, until one day the State of New York decided that they would make it against the law for the fisherman who worked on eastern Long Island for 300 years to make a living. I grew up with a family who might have big problems every fall if they didn't have a hundred pounds of potatoes in the cellar, and a winters supply of wood or coal behind the house.
I'm now a photographer, working for the 3 daily New York papers(kinda like fishing), and have kept warm with a woodstove for 30 years. I also do a lot of aerial photography, and by doing that make note of construction dumpsters, and house lots being cleared from a thousand feet above(kinda like fishing). I haven't paid a penny for the 120 cords of wood that I've burned over the years.
I just traded up from my VC Defiant that I traded 7 years ago for a photograph, and got a Hearthstone Heritage. After getting used to it for 4 days, I look forward to the coming winter.
I paid $948.00 for 201 gallons of fuel on July 9th, when it was at its all time high.


----------



## syd3006

Age: 49
Occupation: 30 plus years with railroad company
Reside in:  Northwestern Ontario - Beautiful country, mixed forests, lakes, lots of wildlife
Been burning: my parents burn wood so I experienced it as I was growing up but only started myself last Feb.
Hobbies: riding bike, cross country skiing, hunting, putting up firewood
I really enjoy this site, have learned a lot.


----------



## Risser09

25

Graphic Designer, BA In Commercial Art

Lancaster Pennsylvania

This will be my first year burning my Woodstock Keystone

Roller Hockey, Craft beer, Art, Home improvements, 3 dogs


----------



## kosboy

age-39
occupation-electrician for utility co.
south shore of long island
married w/ 2 boys
fireplace burning about 2 yrs.
looking to upgrade to insert or free standing


----------



## sbohlen

Name: Scott
Residence: Bucksport Maine
Age: 41
Occupation: Enginer with an air pollution control and boiler efficiency company (power plants).
Wood Burning Experience: 20 years

Installing Pacific Energy T6 this weekend.


----------



## pt0872

Name: TJ
Age: 36
Education: BS in Finance
Location: Carver, Ma
Occupation: Cell Tower Technician

Married with 2 young childern.

Boy 3 and a girl 1

Burning for 3 seasons....2nd with my pellet stove


----------



## mranum

Mark_ms said:
			
		

> Name Mark (go figure)
> 
> Age 53
> 
> Occupation, Retired from being a chef after 22 years. Now work in a Manufacturing environment.
> 
> Location, Washington County New York, 12 miles to nearest grocery store 30 miles in 3 directions to Big box stores.
> From my front porch I overlook hills of Wash. County and in distance (6 miles) Green Mountain's of VT. and do not see any signs of civilisation from my perch on the hill.
> Grew up On Cape Cod, left right after high school and basically never went back. Being a Chef took me to some pretty interesting locales such as Martha's Vineyard, Boston, Nantucket, Bahamas (15 yrs) that's where I met my wife of almost nineteen years, Central Florida and now NY.
> 
> Hobbies. Cooking, gardening, walking my two Labs in my 6 acres of field and* have just recently been bitten by the woodworking bug.* Generally puttering around the house.
> 
> This will be my first season with Pellet Insert which was confirmed today to be installed on 10/24. I am looking forward to that!




Careful- now thats a slippery slope.  You can never have enough or too many tools. :coolsmile:


----------



## Hanko

Henry A Haigh

Howell Michigan, Electrical Contractor, BA Industrial Engineering. Retired Air show pilot, man ho

57 Married to Diane (boss). been burning, chopping, splitting, stacking wood for 40 years.


----------



## alfypalfy

Hi - first post!

Age - 45 years young

Location - Beautiful East Sussex, England (formerly heavily forested - until we started smelting iron!)

Job - owner/proprietor company marketing drywall tools

Interests - house renovation. Will shortly be installing Esse woodstove in place of open fire/heat sink.

Why am I here - lots of good info plus my folks lived in East Holden ME for 20+ years with a big woodburner down in the basement.


----------



## Poult

Age:  51, but my knees feel older than dirt.

Occupation:  Retired dairy farmer as of last April.  Which in my case means I still have cattle but don't milk anymore, just raise and sell heifers instead.  Hard to let the cows go after milking my whole life, but if you don't have good knees it makes things tough. 

Location:  Northern NYS right on the shore of Lake Ontario.  Lived on this farm my whole life and wouldn't live anywhere else.  Lots of ash down in the swamp for burning. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Burning:  Raised in a house with wood stove, and then fireplace, and then fireplace insert but haven't done any for the last 30 years until about three weeks ago.  Still have the Riteway in the cellar and the insert in the fireplace, but it's now going to be on the shoulders of the Isle Royale---looking forward to colder weather.  

Hobbies:  Turkey feather color genetics, taking care of stuff around the farm, and spending too much time on the internet.  And my new hobby this winter, feeding the Isle Royale.   

I really enjoy these forums here.  Some of the nicest people I've found on the Web.


----------



## fossil

Poult said:
			
		

> ...Hobbies:  Turkey feather color genetics...



Well, I'll be darned.  Fascinating.  I finally understand both your screen name and the pic in your avatar (after a really close look).  Are those all your birds?  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart

Poult said:
			
		

> Occupation:  Retired dairy farmer as of last April.  Which in my case means I still have cattle but don't milk anymore, just raise and sell heifers instead.  Hard to let the cows go after milking my whole life, but if you don't have good knees it makes things tough.



Always wanted to know from an expert. Do they really have to be milked before sun-up? Or was my dad just being mean to me?


----------



## Poult

fossil said:
			
		

> Poult said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hobbies:  Turkey feather color genetics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be darned.  Fascinating.  I finally understand both your screen name and the pic in your avatar (after a really close look).  Are those all your birds?  Rick
Click to expand...


Yes, but that was a few years ago when I had over 200 birds.  It's down to about 100 now, and that's really too many for the feed bill!  But they are interesting birds.  They've got pretty sophisticated vocabularies and great personalities as well as tasting great.   :ahhh:  They DO do a number roosting at night on tractor seats, though, so they aren't all a bed of roses.   :shut: But I enjoy them a lot.



			
				BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Always wanted to know from an expert. Do they really have to be milked before sun-up? Or was my dad just being mean to me?



Umm.  Your dad was being mean to you.   ;-P


----------



## BurningIsLove

Name: Craig

Location: Billerica, MA (20 miles NW of Boston near NH border)

Occupation: Solutions Architect for software company based in California

Age: 34 (although frequently accused of acting much younger)

Burning History: wood stove growing up, then city life w/ no fires, now starting 4th season with this setup 

Hobbies: woodworking, home brewing, sailing, camping, spousal searching, and of course anything related to wood stoves like working on future year's supply of wood.


----------



## mranum

Yup your Dad was being mean to you.  He could have been like a friend of mine though, milking every 8 hours.


----------



## Arlo

*Age:* 37

*Name:* Dave

Married 4years to a great women who digs burning wood same as I

*Occupation:*  Therapist

*Burning:* 2nd year

*Live: *Bucks County PA

*Hobbies:* Woodworking, Timberframing, remodeling our current bungalow, Guitar, Snowboarding, Climbing......

*Five Year Plan:*  Move to the middle of nowhere, take a year off and build our TimberFrame from scratch, off the grid. 

*Music: *Zeppelin, CSNY, Pearl Jam, mostly 60's and 90's grunge.

*Kids: *8 year old australian cattle dog, no kids, just the dog for now.


----------



## Redox

Chris,  44 yrs (between the X and Y generations).  I look older, but act younger.  Baltimore County MD, about a mile from the Fairgrounds outside the beltway.  Lived here almost continually for 40 years.  Hope to retire to the Keys and become a dive bum.  Married with 2 offspring, 2 cats, replacement dog, way too many expensive and time consuming ambitions and hobbies.  Used to be sex drugs and rock and roll; now it's the wife, a beer and huntin' for wood!  There's a BMW R1100R somewhere out in my garage. 

Education: Private school taught me to think, college taught me to drink.  Graduated School of Hard Knocks because I wanted to get my hands dirty and Calculus blew what was left of my mind.

Occupation:  Started out fixing appliances, residential HVAC, commercial HVAC, plant engineer, manufacturing engineer, consulting engineer, back to service.  Jack of all trades, master of none.  My card says Senior Service Technician, but I am the only one and made the title up.  Service and startup frequency drives for HVAC.  Collecting lots of business cards and meeting lots of people.  Love my job, but hate the place I work.  If I was smart...

Years burning:  Parents had a cool 2 sided fireplace that was fun.  Last house had a prefab fireplace that was a disappointment but furthered my pyromaniacial tendencies.  This house had a Fisher insert that confirmed me as a fire bug and convinced me to spring for a Quad and a new chimney.  About 10 years of burn time.  Wish I could put in a gasifier, but the stove is doing such a good job, it will be hard to sell that one to the wife.

Music:  I can listen to just about anything except C+W, wind up on Sirius Octane more often than not.  Pink Floyd, Tangerine Dream, Alan Parsons.  Anything from the '70's is good.  NIN, Saliva, P.O.D, Wierd Al, ABBA, Supertramp, what phase is the moon in?!?  Music keeps me sane on the road.

I talk too much...

Chris


----------



## Rockey

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Name: Sue
> Age: 45 going on 29
> Occupation:  Practice Manager for Trauma Surgeons
> Place:  Southern Maine
> First year burning pellets, so far so good.
> Love this forum, have learned from all of you and greatly appreciate all of your knowledge and your help.



With a name like and a forum like this you gotta come in here and do this (in your best Johnny cash voice)

My name is Sue!! How do you do!!


----------



## Hiram Maxim

brownie said:
			
		

> Name   Gerry
> 
> Age  52
> 
> Job  Water treatment operator      32 years
> 
> Married to a great women. 3 Daughters  1 granddaughter  3 grandsons, and a border collie.
> 
> Location   10 miles west of Port Huron Mi.
> 
> Hobbies   Fixing up the kids houses.
> 
> Heating with wood    30 years



 You don't happen to work for the City of Roseville.....do ya?


----------



## bigoak9745

Name:  Dave    Nickname and License plate: Big Oak  

Age: 51 although after 31 years of cutting and splitting and stacking wood, my knees,ankles and back feel slightly older that!

Where: Clare Michigan....right in the middle of the state

Occupation: work for that big chemical company... have done almost every job there... 32 years, hope to semi-retire soon

Music : Bob Seger...who else??? Turn the Page, old time rock and roll, Beautiful Loser, Night Moves, etc. also other classic rock

Hobbies: Hunting, fishing, antiques, grill master, cold beer,

Family: wife of 31 years, 3 sons, 2 thru college, one a senior, ( yes i am broke!) a daughter-in-law and a wonderful grandaughter who is 2 months old! also 2 dogs a golden and a yellow lab that follow mw into the woods.

How long burning wood: Started in 1977 and have never quit, when wife was pregnant and kids where young, burnt 60% with LP back up, other than that have burnt 100% wood for about 25 years! 

Learning: Thanks to this site, still learning every week!


----------



## wellbuilt home

name ,John
  age 47 
 Monroe NY 10950
  occ  Builder,  Wellbuilt home additionsLLC
  1 wife ,3 sons,  

  I like fishing ,sailing , guns , burning wood
  burning 24/7 since 1990


----------



## FrankMA

Name: Frank

Location: North Andover, MA - Northeast corner of state near New Hampishire border

Occupation: Account Manager (fancy name for capital equipment salesman)

Age: 47 - Sometimes feel older

Life: Wonderful wife, 2 kids (boy 12 & girl 10), 1 dog, a jack russell/wire hair terrier mix - a real spitfire!

Years Burning: Starting the first year, everyone in the house is on-board with this one!

Hobbies: Hunting, fishing, yard work, home projects, 47 year old guy stuff, etc...


----------



## Vermontster

In the name of science...

Name: Charlie
Age: 37
Location: Roxbury, Vermont (nowhere but, a few minutes from Sugarbush and Mad River Glen, and the capitol city)
Education: Culinary School
Occupation: Chef (and general know-it-all, but usually wrong) http://www.theroundbarn.com
Years Burning: ages 0-18 then took a break till I bought this house and now on my 3rd wood stove, and thinking about what my next one will be.
Hobbies:  Homebrewing, cooking (really), Radio -I do a weekly music program on WRMW and cutting and splitting (not really a hobby, but I spend so much time doing it...)
Music: Phish, G Dead, Rage Against the Machine, Floyd, Bela Fleck, Led Zep, Eels, Talking Heads, Primus (anything Les Claypool), White Stripes, Bright Eyes, Ween, Cake, Grisman, Leftover Salmon, Tom Waits....


Webby, will there be charts and graphs of all this data?


----------



## webbie

Vermontster said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> Webby, will there be charts and graphs of all this data?



Let's just say younger, smarter and more likely to hunt and own a motorcycle!
 :cheese:


----------



## Dexter

Location:  about 25 Northwest of Denver

Age:  55 (always about 17 at heart)

Occupation:  Public School Teacher -- U.S. History ( & former flight instructor)

hobbies:  burning/cutting/splitting (wife loves it too, thank God.)  Ham radio (CW) 'though not very active -- no time or money -- N0FIH.  Flying, though not very active (no time or money.)  Railroading enthusiast: both model ('though not very active -- no time or money) and the real thing.  Political Junkie -- 'Nope, I ain't sayin!

'Started burning as a kid at a family cabin on a circa 1918 Quickmeal coal/wood cookstove (They still have it up there.)  Started again in my last house in 96 (about) w/Lopi Answer.  Currently have a Jotul Firelight CB, usually burning lodgepole pine North/South.  'Awfully nice during the real cold snaps!


----------



## Dexter

Darn!  'Forgot to mention homebrewing!


----------



## BurningIsLove

Dexter said:
			
		

> Darn!  'Forgot to mention homebrewing!



It's interesting how wood stove fans & home brewing seem often seem to go hand in hand....kegged an IPA last nite.  Another batch of pumpkin ale is just finishing up its conditioning in secondary.


----------



## Arlo

Dexter said:
			
		

> Location:  about 25 Northwest of Denver
> 
> Age:  55 (always about 17 at heart)
> 
> Occupation:  Public School Teacher -- U.S. History ( & former flight instructor)
> 
> hobbies:  burning/cutting/splitting (wife loves it too, thank God.)  Ham radio (CW) 'though not very active -- no time or money -- N0FIH.  Flying, though not very active (no time or money.)  Railroading enthusiast: both model ('though not very active -- no time or money) and the real thing.  Political Junkie -- 'Nope, I ain't sayin!
> 
> 'Started burning as a kid at a family cabin on a circa 1918 Quickmeal coal/wood cookstove (They still have it up there.)  Started again in my last house in 96 (about) w/Lopi Answer.  Currently have a Jotul Firelight CB, usually burning lodgepole pine North/South.  'Awfully nice during the real cold snaps!



I loved living in CO, miss it alot. I made a whirligig in memeory of the George Town Loop R.R  
http://windymountainwhirligigs.com/sitebuilder/images/DSC04912-251x315.jpg


----------



## fossil

Webmaster said:
			
		

> ...Let's just say younger, smarter and more likely to hunt and own a motorcycle!
> :cheese:



Do I have to be younger and hunt?   %-P   Rick


----------



## Redox

fossil said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Let's just say younger, smarter and more likely to hunt and own a motorcycle!
> :cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to be younger and hunt?   %-P   Rick
Click to expand...


You have to trade the bike...

Chris the Beerhunter!


----------



## bonesneeze

Age: 47

Occupation : Electronics Engineer, Project Manager

Location: Brookline, NH

Years Burning: Not sure how many on and off. While growing up we had 27 acres, mostly wild crab apple. We used to cut and haul them up to the house, stack them in the garage and burn them in open fire places. First place I rented on my own had on old sheet metal woodstove, not exactly airtight. Had a nice Lopi in a beautiful A frame in Black Forest, Colorado, between Colorado Springs and Denver. A buddy of mine used to clear lots for builders in Colorado too, all pine of course. I burned that in an open fire place. It was a good design as far as open fire places go, open on three sides and right in the middle of the house. We would keep the fire going all day and night over the weekends and the brick chimney would heat up and keep the place nice and warm. I'm installing a new Morso now. Working on a slate floor and stainless steel wall protection now.

Hobbies and such: I used to fish, hunt, hike, ski...you name it. Now the wife and I play tag team battling a four year old boy. That and home improvement projects...not by choice though!


----------



## Bugboy

Age: 48
Occupation: Office Coordinator for wind turbine maintenance
Location: North-Central Kansas, 12 miles south of Concordia. A mile from the closest neighbor, down in the valley in an earth home.
Years Burning: 4 years, 3 year break, now back at it.
Hobbies: Hunting, working around the "farm", taking naps with the dog.
Dogs: Shorthair, rat terrier, wifes toy poodle
Other sites: Tractor by net, arborist, various "artistic" sites


----------



## pulldownclaw

Craig, I really think you should get busy marketing a "Hearth Microbrew" gift set for the holidays.  I'm not counting, but seems like we've got at least a 12 pack already!   :cheese:


----------



## Highbeam

Name: Joe

Location: Buckley, WA, the wet side of WA surrounded by doug fir. 

Occupation: Civil Engineer for a small city, previously a consulting company. Water, sewer, streets, and storm. 

Education: BS in Civil and Environmental Engineering from the UW. Professional Engineer license.

Age: 31 so they call me GenX. I may be getting older but I refuse to grow up.

Burning History: wood stove growing up, dense suburbs for 5 years with no woodburner, and then the last couple of years with wood as primary heat.

Hobbies: off road motorcycle racing in enduro and harescrambles. tractors. hunting. gardening. welding. fixing up my 1963 built home. "camping" in a travel trailer. skiing. Bourbon, real bourbon that whiskey drinkers often don't like.

Family: Married 10+ years and two daughters under 6 YO. Live on one acre of pasture in the suburbs growing pumpkins and stacking wood. Own a 15 acre woodlot 50 miles away.


----------



## KeithO

Name: Keith
Location: Jackson, MI (signs at the town entry roads announce "Birthplace of the Republican Party")
Occupation : Mechanical Engineer   Develop Exhaust after treatment systems for gas and diesel vehicles and in my case also develop specific equipment to support the manufacturing process.  Also develop vendors to build the specialized equipment in all the markets we operate in, since we cannot operate with a single source when our facilities are global.  Deal with regional (company) politics and try to get people pulling in the same direction.   Been doing this with this particular company for the past 10 years.  The US is my 3rd continent with the company.  Joined in South Africa at a manufacturing facility, 3 yrs later moved to Germany to do product development, 3 yrs later moved to the USA to support the soot filter development for 2007 US diesel trucks. 

4 yrs later, here I am.   Pretty sick of Michigan by now and looking to get out to CO as soon as possible.  Tired of the months of summer heat and humidity.  Tired of the bugs that try to eat you alive if you leave the house for a moment.  Tired of my $4-5k/yr property tax while living on a dirt road that doesn't get plowed and everyone has a well etc.  Tired of being on the donor end of a welfare state.  Can't believe how expensive it is to live in such an ordinary place.

Age 40 yrs old this yr.

Burning History: 3rd time lucky.  First installed a corn burning stove (did the research, corn price had been stable at $2/bushel for years) @ cost of over $3600.  Corn price doubled the day after I got the stove installed and then doubled again.  Burned 1 winter, then retired to a dark corner of the basement. Second attempt was a Morso 7110 based on a particular furniture layout negotiated with my wife.  The Morso worked out fine, except for too short a burn making for a lack of sleep.   This year bought a Pacific Energy T5 which will be installed in a few days (building the floor protector now) after finding a better layout for the room which provided space for a bigger stove.  Morso is moving downstairs to the finished basement which is about 600 sq ft and where 24/7 burning is not required.  Have done all install work myself and generally alone.  Can be interesting working on steep roofs by yourself and requires careful planning....

Hobbies: Metal working shop in progress.   Have a seemingly endless list of projects including maintenance of the cars, rebuilding an 80's Toyota RV, converting my Cobalt into a turbo diesel (shooting for 70mpg), working on a small electric vehicle for commuting, etc etc...

Family: Married, wife has 2 grown kids from previous marriage who live in Indianna and 1 granddaughter.  Uncle and Aunt from South Africa who live in VA.  Cousin who lives in Dallas TX.  2 sisters living in Auckland NZ with kids.  Another cousin living in the northern territory in Australia.  Parents in South Africa, presently selling up to move to NZ.  1 brother in Cape Town, ZA (murder & **** capital of the world).


----------



## bfunk13

Brad
35
Wyoming

I work as a production operator in a gas/oil field. Great job till winter 
hits. Our field is basically on top of the continental divide at 7000 ft.

I do alot of camping and fly fishing with my wife and 4 yr old son.
Enjoy playing guitar in my spare time.
Was a welder fabricator for many years, still enjoy blacksmithing and
working with metal and wood.


----------



## woodconvert

Hanko said:
			
		

> Henry A Haigh
> 
> Howell Michigan, Electrical Contractor, BA Industrial Engineering. Retired Air show pilot, man ho
> 
> 57 Married to Diane (boss). been burning, chopping, splitting, stacking wood for 40 years.



Would that happen to be Henry A Haigh of Haigh Electric fame?


----------



## GVA

guess I'll play too......
name; Geoff V...A....
age; 38 years old?
occupation; Master mechanic, electrician,engineer, PLC programming, industrial side of the business......
other; married to wonderful mrs gva
couple o' kids
couple o' dogs
hobbies; ............................windsurfing, (now boating) building/collecting/playing guitars, watching grass grow
Burning history 4 years w/ harman advance (and more with the misc. woodstoves growing up) now I'm in a warmer climate :cheese:


----------



## Bxpellet

Name is Anthony
BXpellet is because I live in the Bronx
I burn a Harman Advance.
Occupation 27 years, Furniture and woodwork restoration, My company Maintains Furniture and woodwork in office buildings in the tri state area
All those big fancy fortune 500 companies UBS, Bank of NY, Warner Music group, Lehman Bros just stuck us for $50,000 the list go on, I have refinished more CEO desks then I can remember. What ever is done in a shop we can do it in there office space over night and weekends..
Hobbies playing hockey and coaching my sons Pee Wee team, Also when I get a chance hunting and fishing, and riding my quads with my sons.


----------



## BJ64

Name: Bobby Joe

Location: Boatman, Oklahoma (population less than 100)

Occupation: Waste water plant operator, small farm operator

Age: 43

Burning History: Grew up with it.

Hobbies: Land Rovers, finishing a college degree, 

General - married, 3 kids, 20-some horses, cattle, Wife is into bird photography

Odd ball stuff - Grew up on a cattle feed lot operation,  grew up without TV and don't have one now, kids are home schooled and think they have it rough.


----------



## snydley

D/F said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has been done at some point in the History of Hearth.com. But I thought I would try it!
> 
> We did this on a fishing website I moderate.
> 
> It's pretty much like the title says, it's interesting to see the age range, and occupation, location range around here.
> 
> I'll Start.
> 
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Occupation : Police Officer
> 
> Location: Western Oregon, about 40 miles from Portland.
> 
> Years Burning: 2. didn't know a darn thing until I came to this site.
> 
> Hobbies and such: FISHING. Volunteer Fire Fighter. Bird huntin' with the lab.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you guys/gals?




Ok, I'll play.
Age : 52
Occupation : Retired
Former occupation: Brain Surgeon/Rocket Scientist.
Location : West central N.Y. State
Years burning <1 ,Used to know it all, the older I get the less, it seems, I know.
Hobbies: Rock&Roll;Drumming, Harley-Davidsons, Ultralight Trike flying and Women.,oh, and Beer  ;-P 
Snyde


----------



## MarcM

Name: Marc

Age: 26

Occupation : Fire protection engineer working for FM Approvals (look for the FM diamond on fire protectione equipment inevitably next to the ubiquitous UL Listed mark)

Location: Dudley, MA

Years Burning: first year in my own house, helped my father since I was old enough to pick up a stick of wood with his woodstove

Hobbies and such: firefighting, skiing, backcountry skiing, mountaineering, ski mountaineering, cycling, sailing, piano, gardening, kiting, old house restoration, firewood processing of course...


----------



## Hanko

woodconvert said:
			
		

> Hanko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry A Haigh
> 
> Howell Michigan, Electrical Contractor, BA Industrial Engineering. Retired Air show pilot, man ho
> 
> 57 Married to Diane (boss). been burning, chopping, splitting, stacking wood for 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that happen to be Henry A Haigh of Haigh Electric fame?
Click to expand...



Yep. you blew my cover man, now I got to hide out again


----------



## MANIAC

Been awhile since I've posted but am online a couple times a week.  Anyway,

Name:  Eric

Age: 38

Occupation:  Financial Controller for a well known Marine Products Manufacturer in Gloucester MA. 

Home:  Ipswich Massachusetts (20miles N of Boston) and my home away from home on 13 ac in Bridgton Maine.

Married 6 years with no kids and best damn Jack Russell Terrier I have ever seen!

This is the second year burning with our Harman Oakwood in Maine but I watched my father blacken the cielings in the family home for years.

We like to snowmoble, spend time in Maine, cut and split wood (just me), used to ride an 05 HD Road King but the prospect of 8 more acres in Maine got the better of us so we sold it and bought the property.  Just bought a 20' Blazer Bass Boat and looking forward to some lake boating next summer


----------



## paulie

Name; Paul  aka   "Paulie"
 Occupation;  County employed, I drive a  "saltshaker"  I plow snow
 Home;  Scotts Michigan   6 miles sw of Kalamazoo
  age 48
 Will be married next spring. This is my second season of burning wood. We always burnt wood as a kid. remeber hawling wood with dad and grandpa at a very early age
  I love riding my Harley taking road trips with friends, bondfires in the summer, hunting, fishing the big lake " Lk Michigan" boating, ATVs and just being in the woods or at least outdoors
  And we love traning and breeding German Shepherd  Dogs


----------



## BJ64

MANIAC said:
			
		

> I watched my father blacken the cielings in the family home for years.



I can relate.  My Dad tried shoving the Christmas tree into the fire place once.  To this day I have no idea why the ceiling fan did not burst into flames.


----------



## mulkick

Name: Laroo

Occupation: Retired UPS man after 28 years. Body had enough abuse, (they abused my ego too much too) I'm spending more money now than I used to. I'll be looking for employment soon.

Home: Wonder Lake IL, 20 miles south of Lake Geneva WI. Small town, no stop lights, plenty of cops.

Age: 50 in April, retired in June.

Hobbies: Anything that keeps me moving. Cycling, Snowboarding, camping, chopping wood. Upgrading just about everything inside and outside my home. Driving my Jeep wrangler keeps the wind in my hair.

Years burning: .5 put in a PE Summit classic in march. Been splitting about a cord a month since then. I have a cord or two that will burn, hope the rest drys out fast.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Hanko said:
			
		

> woodconvert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry A Haigh
> 
> Howell Michigan, Electrical Contractor, BA Industrial Engineering. Retired Air show pilot, man ho
> 
> 57 Married to Diane (boss). been burning, chopping, splitting, stacking wood for 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that happen to be Henry A Haigh of Haigh Electric fame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. you blew my cover man, now I got to hide out again
Click to expand...


Henry- I'm a Haigh too (yes, with the second "h").


----------



## hydrology_joe

Name: Joe

Occupation: Professional Geologist, emphasis on hydrology/hydrogeology (hence the name) 

Home: (Snowbelt of Ohio in exile to) Topeka, KS. 

Age: 32 

Hobbies: Anything that keeps me moving. Home repair, hunting, fishing, camping...

Years burning: My Dad brought me home from the hospital in an El Camino with a load of scrounging he picked up on the way to the hospital.  Been burning ever since.  (wood stove, wood furnace, pellet furnace)  Now I'm using an old Fisher insert and am slowly upgrading as funds allow.


----------



## swestall

Name: Steve
Age: 59
Location: Connecticut: Plymouth
Work: State Farm Agent
Burning: 40 years burning on my own, 12 years feeding the family stove, 7 years watching.
Hobbies, Street Rods, Motorcycles, Clocks, watches, pocket knives, etc.
Thoughts: Have travelled all over and like New England as a base with the South West for winters and the rest of the country for trips. The Old World is OK, but there is so much here that I can live without it until things stabilize worldwide.
Wish: I wish this USA would focus on itself, bring the troops home, bring the jobs home, help ourselves first, then others. (you can't help others if you can't help yourself) I hope our children will. I pray for this recession to be shorter and not as deep as projected. I think we better get a handle on global warming soon. I want only to keep what I have; most of all my health and my family's health. Lastly, I think my fellow woodburners are a great lot!


----------



## Martin Strand III

I'm Marty
Northern MI
Age 65, retired (see below) but goin' back - got starch still left
I burn hot and long in a Harman TLC 2000 (wood/coal) and a TempCast masonry heater
I worked hot and best under stress and pressure
X bikini waxing hair removal franchise in south Florida (I'm a 'cracker')
4 kids (good'ns) that I know of from 5 mothers
Love cookin' dead things on ma'stove
Sailed a while
Keel hauled too often...

Aye,
Marty

Grandma used to say:  "Swallowing rum ain't drinkin'.  It's survivin'."


----------



## VanLandry

Name: Mark
Location: N. Central MA(Gaahdna, hey!)
Occupation:Software Tech
Age: 38 next week
Burning History: 2 years in f/p and still trying to hook up my castine..running into trouble getting the liner in.
Hobbies: Playing guitar in a beatles tribute band(I know. real original), poker


----------



## Dill

Name:Alden
Location: Northwood NH, ie seacoast NH
Occupation:Insurance agent, Selectman, Farmer (part time at this point)
Age: 29
Burning History: grew up with it. 
Hobbies: Hunting, 4-H leader, Motorcycling, Snowmobiles, Sugaring, and I'm sure I missed a couple.
And to go along with one of the earlier posts, I grew up without a TV also. We have one now but rabbit ears only.


----------



## eba1225

Name: Erik
Location: Chester Springs, Pa (30 mi West of Philadelphia)
Occupation: Quality Assurance Manager 
Age: 45 
Burning History: Grew up with it, took 25 yrs off, back at it for 2nd yr. 
Hobbies: Fishing, Hunting, Sailing, Gardening.

I grew up with TV (but only 1) rabbit ears, also only had 1 phone that was physically attached to the wall.


----------



## JDfromRI

Occupation: Biomedical Engineer
Location: Northern RI
Age: 29
Burning History: Not much...about a year, but loving it more and more.
Hobbies: Wife, sons, and Germanshepherds...and lots of guitars


----------



## sublime68charger

Name: Matthew

Location: Dodgeville WI, South West corner of the state

Occupation: Tech Coor/Network Admin for K-12 School District or as the little kids say 
"the computer guy"

Age: 33 

Burning History: Folks started with a Thermo Pride when I was age 5,  11-17 truck loads a year,
I remember thinking growing up I not ever gonna due the labor and burn wood to heat my house.
yep after 2004 and paying $300 a month for heat I got came across a used wood boiler for $300 and set the old girl up in garage dug a trench to the house put in some Pex Lines and been burning since.

Hobbies: Vol Firefighter in town,  Family owns 100 acres of woodland 6 miles from my home so working out there on maintaing the trails or making news one and harvesting firewood for burning at home.  ATV trail riding.  I have a 68 Dodge Charger Sublime Green in color.  I like having the Old car out and about but it takes time to keep her going as well,  also have a 78 Ford F150 old wood hauler need TLC to keep going,  Put a 5.0 in my 87 Ford Ranger and full little fast truck but need TLC to keep running.

Wife,  who likes me 5 day's out of 7 so that's well ya know,
2 boys one is 2YO and likes to help on everything and the other is only 1 month old so doing the late night feedings and stuff 

sublime out.


----------



## WoodMann

Name: Mark 
Location: Santa Fe New Mexico, technically in the county 
Occupation: Grocer
Age: 40 next month
Burning History: Just over a year, learned a bargeload hanging out here.
Hobbies; ATVing, tinkering on the truck and a little bit of this and a little bit of that.............


----------



## mikeathens

Normally am anti-social, but what the hell...

Age: 37

Occupation : Civil/Environmental/Ecological Engineer (BSCE from OSU, MSCE from OSU)

Location: Way the hell out in the middle of Athens County, Ohio

Years Burning: 9...first four in my little house in the middle of nowhere with a small DW Cat.  Then, got married, knocked up wife (not necessarily in that order), and moved to bigger house in the woods.  Started in that house with a too-small DW Cat, upgraded to DW large non-cat, then to Hearthstone Heritage, and now, I'm the proud fatehr of a Hearthstone Mansfield and Heartland Sweetheart.  Oh, I also have two daughters. 

Hobbies and such: Renovating my old log cabin, managing my forest land, mountain biking (when I have time), home brewing, gardening and canning, muzzleloader hunting, and of course sepnding time with my daughters.  Most down time involves the consumption of some type of beer.  I can't seem to produce enough homebrew for myself, so it has to be supplemented.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

Hello. my name is Jeremiah
I live in Shelton, WA
I am a Prison Guard
I'm 33
I've been burning firewood for 33 years
I read a lot, work out a lot, cut lots of firewood, ride dirtbikes, drink beer. . .


----------



## shweebies

Age: 32 

Occupation : Husband and I have a horse drawn carriage company - we do horse drawn funerals. We also sell grass fed longhorn beef. Longhorn beef is 1/3 less calories, fat and colesterol to white chicken.

Location: About 45 miles south of Dallas 

Years Burning: We have been burning off and on for 10 years

Hobbies and such: horse back riding, road trips, sleeping anc chopping wood, of course.


----------



## MrJitters

Age: 59
Occupation:  Electrician 
Hobby: Guns, lots of them
First year burning pellets.
US Navy & Army Vet
Location: People's Republic of Vermont


----------



## 73blazer

Name: Ken
Occupation: IT guy (no windows!)
Age: 38
Not so much experience with modern stoves/fireplaces, just some from what some of my friends have, used to help my dad burn in an open masonry fireplace when I was young..I thought the object was to get as big as fire as possible then!

Location: Birch Run, MI

In the middle of installing a North Star unit. Recently moved here on 10 acres of tall hardwoods that was previously unmaintained (growing into the house!), lots of standing deadwood and downed trees, at least 3-5 years of supplemental heat without cutting a live tree, there are large trees that are few leaners towards the open area of the house that'll have to come down too. I have a Stihl MS441 I bought last year. (great saw!).   I travel to central ohio alot where they seem to get lots of storms, at least once a year, if I have my chainsaw in my truck and am passing thru at the right time, I can fill my 3/4ton with as much as it can hold from the litter of towns I pass thru with newly downed trees.


----------



## jpl1nh

I'm on page 3 of all the bios here and as usual you guys have me laughin my butt off.  I have all these questions flashing through as I read like "Fossil, how come your living in your _last_ house instead of the one you live in now?  and "EllieR, just what do you mean by "getting dirty"?  The big story here is just how diverse and interesting a group of people this is.  Stanleyjohn's a bodybuilding weatherman?   Hey, wait!  that's me too!  And Badger1968, exactly what is a "Buyer"?  Whatever it is, probably a good market for you these days.  Great to read all your stories, thank you all and especially thanks to you D/F for starting this thread.


----------



## jpl1nh

boostnut said:
			
		

> Age: 31
> Occupation : Estimator for steel fabrication & tube bending company
> Location: Washington IL
> Years Burning: Been starting fires and blowing things up since I was a kid, burning 24/7 for 4 years
> Hobbies: Fishing, home improvement, fishing, turbo cars (including tdi’s), pumpkin chunkin, oh, and did I mention fishing?
> Other: getting married in less than a month, wish me luck!


Bout the getting married thing; wishing you good judgement in your choice of partner and skill in the lifelong process.


----------



## jpl1nh

techieguy said:
			
		

> Name: Charles, Charlo,Chas,Chuck,Charlie the list goes on...
> Age:  Physically 43...  Don't ask my wife how old I act.
> Occupation: IT for Harry and David mail order / internet Gift Company.  (Doesn't look real promising this year...  Visit our website and keep me employed :-O)
> Married 17 years with two teenage boyz at home one out one his own (previous marriage)
> Years burning...  This is my first!  I had a grant from the BLM to thin the pine/fir on my property to reduce the chance of bark beetles infestation.  Well anyway we removed over 35K lbs of firewood which we gave away!  It was difficult for us to rid our property of that much wood.  We fell the trees, removed the branches and bucked and stacked the wood.  The people only had to drive up to the pile and we (Myself, wife, and two or three teenage boyz) help load their truck and or trailer...  So after thoroughly discussed with trying to be friendly to others.  I took the grant money and "incentive check" and put in a Blaze King Princess.
> Had our first good freeze last night and still 75 in the house this morning!  I'm going to love this stove!


And all that pine!


----------



## CT-Mike

Name:  Mike
Age: 46
Married: 26 years, two boys 24 & 20
Occupation: Retired Navy Nuke Bubblehead, Currently Senior Reactor Operator at the local nuke plant.
Hobbies: GSD's, photography, racquetball, shooting, a bunch of other stuff
Years burning: 10 as a kid, 3 weeks (just installed Lopi Freedom)


----------



## jpl1nh

bigoak9745 said:
			
		

> Name:  Dave    Nickname and License plate: Big Oak
> 
> Age: 51 although after 31 years of cutting and splitting and stacking wood, my knees,ankles and back feel slightly older that!
> 
> Where: Clare Michigan....right in the middle of the state
> 
> Occupation: work for that big chemical company... have done almost every job there... 32 years, hope to semi-retire soon
> 
> Music : Bob Seger...who else??? Turn the Page, old time rock and roll, Beautiful Loser, Night Moves, etc. also other classic rock
> 
> Hobbies: Hunting, fishing, antiques, grill master, cold beer,
> 
> Family: wife of 31 years, 3 sons, 2 thru college, one a senior, ( yes i am broke!) a daughter-in-law and a wonderful grandaughter who is 2 months old! also 2 dogs a golden and a yellow lab that follow mw into the woods.
> 
> How long burning wood: Started in 1977 and have never quit, when wife was pregnant and kids where young, burnt 60% with LP back up, other than that have burnt 100% wood for about 25 years!  I would argue that it might be the 32 years working for the chemical company rather than the 31 years of burning wood that has made you feel older...
> 
> Learning: Thanks to this site, still learning every week!


----------



## fossil

CT-Mike said:
			
		

> Name:  Mike
> Age: 46
> Married: 26 years, two boys 24 & 20
> Occupation: Retired Navy Nuke Bubblehead, Currently Senior Reactor Operator at the local nuke plant.
> Hobbies: GSD's, photography, racquetball, shooting, a bunch of other stuff
> Years burning: 10 as a kid, 3 weeks (just installed Lopi Freedom)



I'll be damned.  I was an ELT (talkin' early 1970's here...S5G, SSBN 610), until I went NESEP & never looked back.  We'll have to swap stories sometime on PM.  Rick


----------



## bbc557ci

Bill
Age 57... 58 in February, at least that's the plan
Occupation - Property Claims Adjuster (fires and such).  Gave up small Const. biz after back surgery a few years ago.
   Hate working for someone else .....
Hobbies - Fast boats (23 foot Wellcraft with a 557 CI engine, hence the screen name), furniture building/wood working,
   fixing/welding and fabricating parts for my tractor and other toys, small gun collection mainly target oriented hand guns, 
   plus a couple of classic 12 ga. SXS, cutting 3 acres of grass, plowing 900 ft. of driveway, a little
   gardening, trying to act my age (kind of), glass of JD now and then, I like George Thorogood & the Delware Destroyers, 
   Stray Cats, Willie, BB, Bo, some classical.  Wife decided the grass was greener about a year an a half ago so general 
   house work has become some what of a hobby too, I guess LOL.  Did I mention an occasional glass of JD.... )
Burning since mid January of this year and love it.


----------



## jpl1nh

Name: Pierre, age 54
Occupation: Self Employed : www.floraventures.com  full service FTD florist and interiorplantscape for 30 years (yikes!!)
Hobbies:  Reading, Lifting and bodybuilding, ex-oarsman at UNH, weather, birds, golf, plants, mushrooms
Burning: 5 years since we bought this house with a Jotul Combifire dead center in it's open concept self.  How could you not burn?  Said to my wife the other day, "we live in a cottage in the woods surrounded with a picket fence "  4 kids ages 19 -23 between us.  I mean how good is that?  We're all healthy, basically happy.  Got wood, lots and lots of wood.  3 dogs strewn around the floor tonight.
Music: Almond Bros, G Dead, Kenny G., Pink Floyd, Dave Matthews, 
Like to try other peoples home brews.    Scotch, Manhattens, good red wine
Love all aspects of burning wood (except stacking), love my Keystone, and love you all gosh darn it.


----------



## leaf4952

LEAF4952: because autumn leaves are so beautiful & I've used that handle on the internet since 1994. If it's not broke - don't fix it !
AGE:  49 
OCCUPATION:  Weekend manager of a busy Convenient Store/Gas Station (40 min commute)
LOCATION: the Pocono Mountains Upper Plateau area, Northwest of Sroudsburg, south of Scranton. Very small general store 10 min away, Large grocery 20 min, Hardware 25 min, Walmart 30 min, 
YEARS BURNING:  3yrs, Atlanta Stove Works Huntsman 241, mnfctr 1970's. Works great ! Horray for pre-1990's stoves !  Started knowing nothing, this site has helped me a lot.
HOBBIES: Geo Metro (cars), my border collie, home-fix-it & reno, growing plants indoors & out, plus a bit of landscaping, eating healthy stuff but lean meat too.
Raising 2 teenagers on my own. I am not here to pick up guys. I am a interested in burnable wood.


----------



## twoblackdogz

Name:  Tammy
Age:  49
Location:  Near Raleigh, NC
Occupation:  Agricultural research technician at a university
Background burning wood:  as a kid, (in Ohio), first - a fireplace, then a Better'n Ben's woodstove insert (Loved it!  It could put out the heat)  then changed to an Appalachian insert (not sure why, maybe for looks...)   Now, in my own house - been burning for 14 years - first a dumb old wasteful pre-fab fireplace, now this year I have a Regency R90 fireplace and am livin' the dream!  Would love to not have to turn on the heat pump all winter.
Pets:  2 black labrador retrievers,  2 cats (one diabetic)
Hobbies:  Obedience training and showing my dogs, micromanaging my diabetic cat (I'm a control freak), pottery, and puttering around the house.


----------



## njkev

Name:  Kevin
Age:  42
Location:  Stockholm, Sussex County, New Jersey
Occupation:  Sr. Electronic Engineer, communications & protection relay equipment for the utility industry.
Wood Burning History:  10 years with a inefficient Superior-brand fireplace.  I  recently did a complete demolition of that unit and replaced it with an EPA Phase II compliant Heatilator Constitution.   
Family:  I am married for 11 years, and have three young children, one of which has Leukemia.  
Hobbies:  Cutting & splitting wood, coins, electronics, computers, (innocent) "hacking", and tv/microwave & other consumer product repairs.


----------



## rphurley

Name is Rich
Live in central Ct.
First year burning and have learned so much from this website.
Occupation, Registered Nurse at Big Urban teaching hospital in Hartford.
After a stressful day at work I like to come home, work in the yard and obcess about my woodpile!
Hobbies would be motorcycling, golf and travel.  AND of course I have to mention avid college football fan, Go BC!


----------



## lampare

Joe
Occupation Telco Linesman
From West Warwick Rhode Island
Hobbies Old cadillac restoration,Pyrotechnics.


----------



## fullbore

Age:  37

Occupation:  Work Release Director at a County Prison

Location:  Northeast PA

Years Burning:  2 yrs 

Hobbies:  Hunting, Guns, Guitars, Harley Davidson motorcycles, ATVs, Chainsaws, Lionel Trains


----------



## karri0n

Name: Rob

Age: 22  Edit: 23! I will never know my age once I get past 30. 

Location: Ledyard, CT

Years burning: all my life for camping, etc, 2 years with my stove

Occupation: IT, freelance when I have time, 9-5 for a company called Client Associated Businesses(most vague company name ever)

Hobbies: Gardening/farming, Cars(old American as well as import tuning), home improvement, world religion study

I have one autistic son, with another child on the way. Engaged to be married to a beautiful girl hopefully sometime next year, and trying to stay warm in our 250 year old colonial over this winter. Last winter was tough, this year I'm working on really sealing up the house and keeping the warmth in. All old windows, no insulation in the walls, and the heat escapes through the floors in our non carpeted rooms. Really enjoying this thread, nice to get to know everyone a bit.


----------



## fishrprice

Name: Gene

Age: 47

Location: Land of Pleasant Living, Eastern Shore of Maryland

Occupation: Lieutenant, Baltimore City Fire Department

Burning: Had a house a few years ago that had an insert in it, I loved it. 
so now I am in the process of  installing a Waterford Lepprecaun. Already 
have wood drying from 3 trees  I cut down out back on my property.

Family: Have a 6 y.o. daughter that is the apple of my eye.

Hobbies: Love to hunt and fish.

Think Hearth.com is the best forum around. 

Nice to meet ya all.


----------



## ikessky

Age: 27

Occupation:  Product structure for a forestry equipment manufacturer.  I also run my own auto detailing business on a part time basis.

Education:  I have my bachelor's degree in operations and material management.  I'm contemplating going for my MBA though.

Status:  Married for 8 years and have 3 wonderful children and a hyper golden retreiver.

Years burning:  Just started this year.  This website has been an unbelievablly helpful resource for me!  We burned wood when I was growing up, but I never put any thought into it.  I just helped haul and load firewood with dad and grandpa.

Hobbies:  Automotive anything (cleaning, repair, performance), bass guitar, guns, hunting, fishing, woodworking, and enjoying my family.

Music:  Metal.  The heavier and harder the better!


----------



## Colin_Farquhar

Age: 25
Occupation: Music Education Centre manager for Long & McQuade Langley (I run the music school) & Educational Services Rep (I deal with music teachers in school), freelance audio engineer.
Status: married 4 months-eek!
Years Burning: Well, I've been working on antique steam engines since I was 9 (started out as fireman/wood getter) does that count?  burning in the home since September.
Hobbies: learning Hammond organ, restoring vintage machinery, collecting music/records, chopping wood?
Music:  Everything.  primarily traditional jazz/rock & roll, but a bit of all.

Thanks for all the help-I haven't burnt the house down!


----------



## Jake Weaver

Name:  Jason
Age: 35
Status: Married 9 years, 2 kids 4yr old daughter 1yr old son
3 dogs (my wife is a sucker for dogs in need of a good home) Old Golden Retriever, Jack Russell Terrier - there is no doubt why previous owners didn't want him ;-P ) and yellow lab who is the second lovely lady in my life!
Cut wood as a boy with my dad and had to always help- swore I would never have a wood stove in my own house!!  When I bought my house LP was $.79/gal now that I just paid the highest for it I am doing what I swore I wouldn't do- burning wood.  This time though I am really enjoying it!  Can't wait to enlist my kids when they are older!  I am sure they will feel the same way about it as I did as a kid.

Hobbies:  Golfing, reading, tinkering around the house with projects, my yard (I own 3 1/2 acres and oh how I strive for a dandelion, crabgrass, and weed free yard!).  I am a do it yourself kinda guy so I like the things that come up with owning a 35 year old home.

Occupation:  System Engineer for communications company

Really enjoy this forum and have learned a lot from all you that contribute!  Thanks!


----------



## Northern NH Mike

Name: Mike

Location:  Whitefield, NH- 44.3224 Lat, -71.6249 Long, 1430 ft.  Roughly 3 hours north of Boston and 30 minutes north of the Franconia Notch and the former Old Man on the Mountain, may he rest in piece :down: 

Occupation: School Psychologist PK-12

This is the first year I am burning indoors, but we've kept a nice firepit outside and my dad has run his fireplace for atmosphere in MA for as long as I can remember.

Wife, daughter, two cats inside.  Moose, black bear, white-tail deer, fox, coyote, owls, bats and various rodents and birds roaming around outside the back door.  I don't hunt, never learned how, but don't mind that others do.

Ski (first runs this morning), hike, read, photograph, cook, drink and listen to music.

Music: U2, Dropkick Murphys are our current favorites, but if it you can hear it we listen to it.

The forum and archived posts are the best thing that has happened since the stove was installed this August.  Much thanks for the advice and humor.


----------



## rudysmallfry

Name: Penny

Age: 41 (8 when I'm riding my horse)
Status: Single (in most cases I'd much rather spend time with the horse)

Location: Milford, CT near LI Sound

Occupation: Satellite Operations Manager for CBS Network 

Years Burning: I was daddy's little pyro

Pets: 6 year old off track Thoroughbred, several over-talkative parrots and 2 cats

Hobbies: Aforementioned horseback riding, kayaking, skiing. Love my Red Sox and Patriots!


----------



## LeonMSPT

Name: Leon

Age: 42

Occupation : Physical Therapist, former firefighter/EMT, police/security/corrections officer, private investigator. Also have worked with father as a teenager figuring out that I didn't want to be a master plumber/master oil burner technician, but learned much that I continue to use. 

Location: North central Maine, grew up closer to Augusta.

Years Burning: Except for the few years I spent working in Rumford, Maine area and living in an apartment, have always burned wood for heat. 

Hobbies and such: Fishing, love travel work in Alaska. Hunting/shooting, ATVing, fixing stuff...  anything, building stuff... from birdhouses to garages.


----------



## pyro68

Name - rick
Age   -  40
Location   Delaware
Occupation - Hearth industry
We've been married 12 years, lived about 1/2 of that in a "chilly peace" then I introduced my wife to woodstoves, (I grew up with them).  I thought it was great not to have to cut wood anymore, but found out cutting wood was far better than paying the fuel companies.   Now that I have her convinced wood heat is the way to go, I'm happily cutting wood again, and she thinks it's a crisis if our house temp drops below 80*  %-P 
Hobbies include reading, hunting, exploring, just about anything outdoors.
I've had great fun reading posts and adding my 1/2 cent ,  learned much as well.
Happy burning to all!


----------



## DAKSY

Name: Bob

Age: 56

Location: Live on the 2nd Burden Lake in Averill Park, NY...12 miles East of Albany

Occupation: NFI Certified Hearth & Patio Specialist. 
2 yrs service tech, 3 years lead installer 
Retired CS Production Controller/Journeyman Machinist

Years Burning: 3 yrs in the 80s, 10 yrs in the 90s, & 3 yrs in the 00s...
Turned to the Dark Side in 04 & now burn LP...

Hobbies: Harley-Davidson, Sci-Fi, Late 60s - Early 70s rock, Bowling, Carpentry


----------



## Later

Name: Tom
Age 61
Location: Saratoga Springs, NY, Cape Vincent, NY
Stove: Old CDW new Jotul F400 in a couple of weeks
Hobbies: woodworking and restoring a 150 year old home


----------



## RichL35

Age - 33
  Name - Rich
  Marital status - SINGLE.....     I hope my WIFE doesn't see this.....  She'll be pissed!
  Location - Halifax, MA
  Car I Drive - 2006 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab HEMI.
  Occupation - Mechanical Engineer - Who is forced to be a Machinest / Welder (Mig, Tig, Arc, Oxy/Acet) / Tin Knocker / Industrial Machine Electrican etc...
                     I design and build packaging machinery for the Food, Pharma/nutraceutical, Beverage And Consumer Product Industries.
                     Link to cough syrup filler Me and my co-worker designed and built in 6 weeks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eufl4iulxeM
  Burnig Experiance - None yet.... Hearth built, Installing my chimney this weekend.  I do have 4 years of campfire experiance at my seasonal camp site if that counts for anything.
  Hobbies - Camping, Working around the house, My home theater equipment, Fishing, Hunting, ATVing, Boating, Rebuilding stuff (I rebuilt my own wood stove), and all of my
                 kids hobbies.


----------



## rphurley

Name: Rich
age: 42
Location: Just east of Hartford.  (Still consider myself a Bostonian.)
Occupation: Registered Nurse
Years burning : First (city kid, remember?)
Hobbies: Skiing, golfing, motorcycling, and appearently, now I burn wood!


----------



## jnthuskers

Name: Jeff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Age: 43                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Location  Just 15 miles south of Omaha, Ne                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Occupation : TruckDriver for UPS                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Years Burning : Have not started, but that will change come next WINTER                                                                                                                                                                                             Hobbies :  Watching my kids play sports, vacationing, Fishing, Hunting ( birds only ), and coming very soon---- CUTTING FIRE WOOD


----------



## doghouse

Name:  Sam
Age:  46
Occupation:  Supervisory Border Patrol Agent
Domestic: Wife, three children
Location: Northern Maine
Stove:  Englander E-25pvd
Hobbies:  Snow removal, reading, killing time on internet forums.


----------



## DBoon

Name:  Ken 
Age:  43 
Years Burning: This is my first
Occupation:  Product Marketing Manager
Family: Wife, married 18 years
Location: Central New York
Stove:  Lopi Answer
Hobbies:  Ice Hockey, Cycling, Woodworking

I lurked here for ~6 months and got a lot of good advice - thanks everyone.


----------



## bambam

Name: Brian
Age: 32
Ocupation: Line Technician (machine operator, tow motor driver, inspector,  set-up man, anything else they can think of)
Burn history: around 28 Years total
Hobbies: Hunting, cutting firewood, hunting, stacking firewood, hunting, looking at hearth.com
Married: Yes


----------



## bgoodwithwood

Name:  Todd (also called the "toddfather")
Age:41
Another Massachusetts native. . . right in Shrewsbury. . . a bit east of Worcester
Occupation:  Program Manager with a large financial firm. . . .

Been burning wood to heat my house for about 3 yrs now.  Could not do it right without the wisdom of Hearth.com. . .


----------



## WhatIsChazaq

Name:  Keith 
Age:  43 
Years Burning: -2 months (maybe)...working on install 
Occupation:  Former IT Manager...turned At-Risk High School Teacher
Family: Wife, married 6 years
Location: Southern Colorado
Stove:  Vermont Castings Encore 
Hobbies:  The Gospel, Mountain Biking


----------



## johnn

Name:  John

  Age:     51

 Location: Across river from St. Louis

 Occupation: Block WelderMachinist

 Years Burning: Since Boy Scouts,,,Indoors: 4 years

 Hobby: Woodworking, Improving Home

 Interests: Learning,,,Maintaining my " Right To Bear"

 Proudest Moments:  Our oldest sons tattoo,,'IN MEMORY OF THE 47 WHO DIED",,,"my three grand-babys from our "Army Girl",,,our youngest sons "SEABEES" 

                               tattoo,,,My wifes published poem entitled: THE USS COLE


----------



## ashpanannie

I'm Annie, 51 yrs. old and a corporate refugee who opened an antique shop instead.  Married a scandalous number of years to a machinist, Mr. Fix-it Dojobber, and have two grown and flown married sons and two granddaughters.

I love to walk the mountains foraging for ramps, sang, yellow root, blood root, poke and signs of Bigfoot.  I love to garden and can foods and I weave baskets in a non-institutional setting (for the time being, that is!!).

I've burned wood non-stop since I was old enough to 'chuck another piece in' for my Dad in his potbelly out in the workshop.  I am darned good at coaxing a fire to life, no matter what's on hand, if I do say so myself.

My wood burning pet peeve is trying to part the waters to get to the stove and wood when there are two carpet sized dogs laying up against the loading door and the fat cat splayed on top of the wood rack while staring arrogantly at me and not moving.  Did you guys know that a cat sharpening its claws on the wood sounds like creosote raining down the chimney pipe?  Startled me a time or two.


----------



## kork

Hank 47
Little Egg Harbor NJ
Retired Us Coast Guard- Now in Kitchen Cabinetry Sales & Installation
Married - One boy 22yr old
Burned for about 5 yrs early 90s then moved to another home just installed in December Jotul F 500
Hobbies: Fishing, Boating, Crabbing, Hunting, Rod Building, Fly Tying.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

william: 57
single:1son age13 bday 3-2-95
husqvarna chainsaw dealer since 1979
been cutting wood w/chainsaw since 1968
bought firewood processor & skidsteer loader new in 1986
ATV logging since 2004. (good thing had 16 yrs previous experience w/ variety of skidders)
in it for the long haul. CDL-A. still looking for that special someone.been bit bad by the wood bug.


----------



## ValleyTrash

Name:  Jeannette
Age: 31 
Years Burning: zero, this year will be my first 
Occupation:  Production Supervisor
Family: 2 Labs, 3 cats and a longterm Bf
Location: Ansonia, Connecticut
Stove:  Hearthstone II
Hobbies: snowboarding, SHO's, gardening, antique clocks, kickboxing & running


----------



## Dix

ashpanannie said:
			
		

> I'm Annie, 51 yrs. old and a corporate refugee who opened an antique shop instead.  Married a scandalous number of years to a machinist, Mr. Fix-it Dojobber, and have two grown and flown married sons and two granddaughters.
> 
> I love to walk the mountains foraging for ramps, sang, yellow root, blood root, poke and signs of Bigfoot.  I love to garden and can foods and I weave baskets in a non-institutional setting (for the time being, that is!!).
> 
> I've burned wood non-stop since I was old enough to 'chuck another piece in' for my Dad in his potbelly out in the workshop.  I am darned good at coaxing a fire to life, no matter what's on hand, if I do say so myself.
> 
> My wood burning pet peeve is trying to part the waters to get to the stove and wood when there are two carpet sized dogs laying up against the loading door and the fat cat splayed on top of the wood rack while staring arrogantly at me and not moving.  Did you guys know that a cat sharpening its claws on the wood sounds like creosote raining down the chimney pipe?  Startled me a time or two.



Yee Haw 

Welcome Annie  :coolsmile:


----------



## Superlite

John
30
New Hope PA
Saturation Diver
Burning wood since Childhood
Sawyer, Furniture Maker, Bow hunter, motorcycles esp. Ducati


----------



## GKG-MO

Name - Tim

Age - 26

Occupation - Inventory control specialist

Location - I live in Gray PA right between the two most famous Holes in the world, Flight 93 and the 9 for 9 coal mine.

Family - A wife that puts up with my shenanigans, A baby boy on the way in June!

Ive been burning at my house since I moved out of my parents place 4 years ago. Loaded their old cook stove before that.

Hobbies - No time for hunting anymore but I love woodworking, Fixing up the house and ridding my Honda VLX chopper.


----------



## Deadcalm

Name:  Chris

Age:  61

Retired from UK Air Traffic Control, now resident in south central France.
Now taking it relatively easy, and watching, from a distance (and sadly), my old country rapidly decay...

Jotul F600 - love it !!


----------



## Lanningjw

Real Name: Jim 

Occupation: Security coordinator, Was a Pro football player and a Pro wrestler world Tag champion (soldat Ustinov) some matches on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...oldat+ustinov&search_sort=video_date_uploaded

Location: Minneapolis 

Age: 49 

Years Burning: 3 

Hobbies: Camping in the woods in the summer. Kayak fishing and Motorcycling
Our Dog.......Bella a Golden Doogle at 10 weeks


----------



## jlow

Age:  50 big ones

Occupation: Fleet Manager ( Ford Dealership )

Live in Sterling Heights, MI  ( suburb of Detroit )

I have been burning for 2 months.


----------



## ChipTam

Name:  Chip
Age:  63
Where Am I From:  Grew up in Worcester, Mass. but have been living in Ann Arbor, Michigan for the last 42 years (winters) and in god's country (Trinity, Newfoundland) for the last 5 summers.
Occupation:  cabinetmaker (semi-retired)
Interests:  fishing, bird-watching, reading, jazz, and fixing up 125 year-old houses (I'm on my second one).


----------



## ketoret

"ketoret" is the holy incense that was burned at the tabernacle, which was  in 
Shilo, which is where I live.  That's about 25 miles north of Jerusalem and as close to being nowhere as a  person can be and still find their way home.  It's cool living on the edge of an archaeological site, and finding pottery shards 2000-3000 years old.  Makes my 51 years seem, well, youngish.

Was raised in KY., but no burning in the family except an occasional cookout.  I haven't started my burning yet - I'm building a masonry stove by myself with MHA plans, lots of patience, and email advice from the MHA gurus.  Last few weeks I've been cutting down a cherry orchard for a friend and laying in a good supply for next winter.  I also get nice straight 8" logs from Ariel Sharon's avocado orchard - these are just prunings to renew the trees.  Getting used to a chain saw has been a religious experience - I never prayed so hard in my life.  

I'm a high school teacher and tour guide, play tennis, read philosophy, physics, and classical Jewish texts, have 8 kids (that I know of) (no tv reception out here), hold degrees in Linguistics, International Law, and Education, and am the only University of Louisville basketball fan in the West Bank.

that's about all i got to say about that.


----------



## Young Buck

Name: Andy
Age: 32
Occupation: Process Tech for a corn sryup manufacturer
Where am I from?  Boilermaker country!     Lafayette Indiana
Hobbies: Playing with my kids Boy 6, Girl 3. Being outdoors, Motorcycles, hanging out with friends


----------



## SE Iowa

Tim
from Ainsworth Iowa (thus SE Iowa) which is about 15 minutes directly south of Iowa City (Univ of Iowa Hawkeyes!)
I work 3 days a week as a pharmacist and 3 days a week plus evenings as a farmer (corn, soybeans and some hay).
Hobbies include hunting, raising 3 boys and some backyard chickens.  Wife takes a little time too! Nudge, nudge!


----------



## rowerwet

age: 35

Aircraft mechanic (16 years)

I live so close to NH I could throw a rock into the Salmon Falls river (state border) from my house in ME. (my water is even from Rochester, NH public water supply)

I was raised around a wood stove from age 6 or so, until age 14. Been burning an OPB since oct '08.

hobbys: Rowing, Rollerblading, mountain biking, surf kayaking, boogie boarding, swimming, XC sking, boat building, reading, anything aviation, History, singing (bass), shooting.

Married 10 years august '09 to my hot wife, three beautiful children (everyone tells them that)(wife wants a fourth)

Music: Southern Gospel.

websites: Airliners.net, Hearth.com, Iburncorn.com, forestryforum.com, duckworks.com, newsmax.com


----------



## jimmiller2

Just turned 60- Retired Navy Reserve Captain
Degrees in Dentistry (Marquette 1981) and Pharmacy (Univ New Mexico 1977).
Work part-time as hospital pharmacist in Tenn
Live near Shelbyville, Tenn Have five acres of mostly woods and will be burning wood for first time
next season. Just bought a Yukon Big Jack wood furnace and will install in spring
One hobby that consumes all my time and money-Aviation. Just restored a 1962 Piper Colt 
and in process of building a Experimental Clipped wing Super Cub using some Colt wings.
Married with no children


----------



## wingsfan

48 year old , construction laborer, (pipe layer).

Live in S.E. Michigan all my life.

Burning for 4months now.

Enjoy working out in the yard ,tinkering with my '49 8n ford tractor,and motorcycling.


----------



## labrador

Seventy years old and still breathing. Have been burning since I was 16 and my folks had a small cottage with a fireplace. Taught elementary school for 33 years . NOW retired and enjoy x-country skiing, kayaking, cooking, and feedng two wood stoves. Also and EMT with volunteer ambulance squad and volunteer fireman. Wife anjoys wood heat also, she designed and helped build wood shed, a labrador ande two lap cats.Live in Schoharie county, NY.


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH

Wildsourdough, AKA: Rick- vintage 1957- Job: Human Service- used to be called Social Work

Grew up in the getto's around Detroit, had my hippie days and trouble so had to get away- US Navy till Nixon left office. Then I had to get back to the land... British Colonbia worked till the mounties told me to leave, then OR, n CA, WA- then two in Alaska. Met a Great girl in Fairbanks, from Vermont... so Michigan or Vermont... No brainer, VT. Only one year, then New Hampshire and here we are-30 years this fall.

Many hobbies- mostly involving wood or computers. Like "Old Time Wisdom", Acient Wisdon and Ways and Tools, Wood Carving, Hiking, Puttering around the house, Gardening,  Flight Simming, Fighter Simming, Driving Simming, Simming-Simming...
All over the web... but Hearth.Com is the only place I ever post to. Nice People- and it's nice to sit by the fire !


----------



## Crash11

Jim       27 years old

I live near Jackson, MI
I work out of Ann Arbor, MI (I'm a U of M graduate, go blue!)

I'm an engineer at the EPA National Vehicle and Fuel Emissions Laboratory
I work in a team that build hydraulic hybrid vehicles

Hobbies: motocross, soccer, watersports, working on the house, digging holes with my backhoe


----------



## pmac

Name - Patrick
Age - 45
Occupation - Plant Automation 

Grew up on Long Island NY, but have lived in eastern PA now for about 25 years.

Hobbies - hiking, camping, reading, gardening, Irish whistle

Been burning wood for about 9 years, since moving into our current home which had a coal stove... didn't care for the coal, sold the stove and put in a Jotul Castine.


----------



## wendell

Name:  Steve
Age:  47 
Occupation:  Chiropractor
Years burning:  Grew up with a fireplace, had a stove in Woodland Park, CO and beginning year 2 with this stove
Hobbies:  Surfing hearth.com, NASCAR (Go 17), C/S/S wood, watching the fire, used to have time to read
Music:  Stevie Ray Vaughan, Mozart, Krishna Das, Johnny Cash, Robert Johnson, Bruce Sprinsteen, Luther College Nordic Choir
Married with 2 kids, 11 year old boy and an 8 (going on 16) year old girl


----------



## jqgs214

Name: Glen
Age: 315660 hrs. as of Feb 14th 2009 ( yes that includes the extra 24hrs for leap years.
BS in Atmospheric Sciences but have worked in the Marine (boat) industry for almost 20 yrs.
Married 5 years DINKS (dual income no kids) and keeping it that way.
Burning 2 years but grew up in a house with wood stove.
Live  In Riverhead, NY right near wine county on Long Island.  Wanna go wine tasting PM me my wife is in the industry and I'll tell ya where to go!


----------



## stoveguy2esw

name , mike
age 43
location, tucked up in the foothills of the blue ridge mountains of  Virginia
occupation, keeping the home fires burning (customer service manager for England's stove Works Inc.)
hobbies, Golf , fishing, camping, and obviously "playing with fire"
been loading  woodstoves since my early teens , now working for the guy who built that stove i loaded as a kid.

no one should be allowed to die without visiting the Blue ridge parkway, any bikers out there , you wont find a prettier ride on a smoother road. if you decide to run the parkway let me know im 25 minutes off it.


----------



## wendell

Northern NH Mike said:
			
		

> Name: Mike
> 
> Location:  Whitefield, NH- 44.3224 Lat, -71.6249 Long, 1430 ft.  Roughly 3 hours north of Boston and 30 minutes north of the Franconia Notch and the former Old Man on the Mountain, may he rest in piece :down:



What happened to him? I remember seeing him on a family trip when I was 12.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

wendell said:
			
		

> Northern NH Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Mike
> 
> Location:  Whitefield, NH- 44.3224 Lat, -71.6249 Long, 1430 ft.  Roughly 3 hours north of Boston and 30 minutes north of the Franconia Notch and the former Old Man on the Mountain, may he rest in piece :down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to him? I remember seeing him on a family trip when I was 12.
Click to expand...


he fell down on may 3,2003

the spot looks very strange now


----------



## waynek

Name - Wayne

Age - 64 and retired. Actually retired first of April, 2008. I had a vision in February of that year that told me to pull my investments out of the stock market, liquidate my 401-K, sell my horses and retire.

Education - Degree in Physical Distribution Management (Transportation Logistics) If you own it, it most likely was hauled by a truck. My education was paid for while working part time as a cutter/logger. Cut pulpwood, tie logs and whiskey bolts. Also, worked full-time for the U. S. Forest service in the summer months, you guessed it...cutting trees.

I am a recovering back-to-the-land hippee from the 1960s, but have had a real job since 1977.

Location: Southern Wisconsin near Illinois border...Log cabin and acreage near the Wisconsin River in Grant County WI

I am married to a wonderful woman and soulmate and we have a son and two daughters.

Hobbies: Hunting, reloading, canoeing/kayaking, Black Hawk War history, archaeology, private landowner rights and 2nd amendment advocation. Saving prairies and oak savanna landscape.

Have been burning the same woodstove heater for 46 years. I am the third generation to burn the stove which was manufactured between 1900 - 1905. In my hippee days I purchased a Jotul 118 stove, but after three months of burning I traded it for a Ford 8N tractor and went back to burning the old Round Oak D-18. Many brands of cookstoves have come and went. My current cookstove is a Quick Meal.

Music: Marshall Tucker Band, Bob Wills, Bob Dylan, country music 1940s thru 1960s, Blue Grass, old time mountain music, i.e, music in the movie O Brother Where Art Thou.

This is a great website and I enjoy visiting...especially enjoyed reading the bio's of the cross section of members

The best to you all...you are welcome at my fire anytime.

Jackpine


----------



## jimmiller2

In reading the bio's seems a lot of people from New Hampshire. I am trying to get in touch with some people I used to work with 
in my younger days at the New Boston Satelite tracking station near Manchester (About 15 miles away) Does anyone know anybody who works there or used to. Also I can't even find the facility phone number and would appreciate that if possible.

Thanks
Jim Miller   (931)455-8662  jimmiller2@cafes.net


----------



## bshatto

Name Billy

Age 43

Network Engineer

Greenville Texas

Just bought a Lopi insert that I will install myself.  Had a couple of fires in the fireplace.

Wife and Kids.

I like watching high school sports.  BBQ when the weather's good.  My wife gets me to ride the horses every now and then.  Fishing with the kids.
Just took up the Guitar.


----------



## wallpaper79

Name is Peter

Location: South River, NL, Canada

Age 29

Years Burning: All my life. For years in my parents house. Just installed a Pacific energy Pacific insert in my house and loving it.  

Occupation: High school Science teacher; Degree in Biology, minor in Chemistry, second degree in education. 

Hobbies: Enjoy salmon fishing in the summer. Ptarmigan hunting with my dogs in the fall. Duck and goose hunting when I can. Playing guitar, knowmobiling.


----------



## milner351

John
38
Engineer at Ford in the fuel economy / emissions arena
West side of Detroit - grew up in the 'burbs of Chicago.
2nd Season with our PE Summit and starting to get the hang of this wood burning hobby.

Loves: dogs, classic rock, working on stuff, mostly cars, but I've done boats and houses too.


----------



## colsmith

Age:  49

Where:  From Wisconsin, lived in England, France, Ecuador, and Puerto Rico as well as a long stretch in Illinois, also some years on and off a sailboat in the Virgin Islands.  Returned to my native Cheeseland 6 years ago.

Education:  BS and MS in computer science, but quit/retired 10+ years ago from the rat race of work.

What I do:  Girl Scout leader, school board member, political activist, garden a lot , can and freeze produce, and split wood a lot

Family: married almost 23 years to a great guy, plus have several siblings, half of whom are crazy!  No kids (we keep trying ;-) ) or we couldn't afford to both be retired.

Burning: 3+ years, but I've been a pyro all my life, starting with setting the backyard on fire with my brother when I was 4 and he was 6.  Only had to cal the fire dept. once about 15 years ago.

Music:  classic rock, anything metal, punk, some newer alternative stuff, some classical.  Faves are Led Zeppelin, Patti Smith, Deep Purple, L7, old Offspring, Nirvana

Hobbies: reading (science fiction, old English novels a la' Jane Austen, anything by Barbara Kingsolver, sometimes mysteries)
              gardening, going to festivals, eating, hanging with my friends, appreciating cheap beer and Leinenkugel's Berry Weiss.

Other BBS:  GardenWeb, FrugalVillage


----------



## Hansson

Age: 34

Occupation : Welder.We make train couplings

Location: Leksand,Sweden http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leksand_Municipality

Years Burning: 5 in my own home.My parents did burn so it`s in my blood

Hobbies and such: My heatingsystem,Fix my old house,fisching,ice hockey,My kid


----------



## ccwhite

Name: Charlie

Age: 35

Occupation : Ex Truck Driver, Now Furnace Installer (I hired an outfit to come put my heat pump in and wound up going to work for them as an installer. LOL)

Location: Steubenville, OH , about 45 min. West of Pittsburgh, PA

Years Burning: Since I was a kid. Momma used to call me "Pete The Pyro"

Hobbies and such: ATV's, Hunting, Shooting, Reloading, Welding/Metal Fab, Computers (built my own), Carpentry (was a framing and finish carpenter in a previous life), Single dad of twin boys about to turn 13, Paintball, Movies.


----------



## semipro

*I'll bet a party with you all would be one to remember, or not .*  What an incredibly diverse and interesting group of folks. 

Name: Andy

Location: Our little 5 acres on the side of a mountain in southwestern virginia. Its one of the few thiings I live for. 

Occupation: Currently a managing engineer working in academia (Virginia Tech).  Formerly environmental engineer, mechanic, research scuba diver....

Education: BS, Mech. Eng; MS Civil Eng., Professional Engineer license, master mechanic, black belt, lots of mistakes made

Age: 49 and all that grief I've given my body over the years is starting to catch up with me. 

Burning History: Last 10 years 

Hobbies: fixing up the house, gardening, snowboarding, motorcycling, electronics, soccer, whatever I'm interested in this week 

Family: Married 25 years to a very tolerant women, 2 boys about to go off to school and leave me handling the firewood and the rest of the chores all by myself.  4 dogs, and a cat.


----------



## moosetrek

Name:  Chris
Age:  34
Location:  Cheyenne, Wyoming
Occupation:  Natural Resource Planner for the fedrul gummint; before that I was in the Air Force, and a few other jobs.
Education:  BA environmental policy, SUNY Binghamton (NY); MPA, currently taking a couple online classes...
Burning history:  Grew up with wood stoves, but this is our first EPA stove.  Just enjoying being able to burn wood after the past few years in the tropics and then in California.
Hobbies:  Hiking, fishing, cutting wood, anything outdoors; welding; and fixing up our new-to-us 1926 house.  Looking forward to putting an elk in the freezer this fall since it will be our first hunting season in Wyoming.
Family:  Married 5 years to a wonderful wife, working on kids (getting there is half the fun..., two Norwegian Elkhounds, a cat, and a guinea pig.


----------



## Bone1099

Real Name: Todd
Age:27  
Years Burning Wood: 27
Location: NW Georgia Foothills
Family: Married 3 Kids 2.5yrs  4 Months & 6 Months (That"ll Piss Ya Off)
Occupation: Aircraft Mechanic + Inspection Authorization
Hobbies / Interests: Airplanes, Motorcycles, Antique Tractors, Wood Stoves, Fixin' Stuff (Usually For Free hh: )


----------



## Frank_enstein

Name: Travis(Frankenstein Big Ugly Ogre)
From: Central Maine, An unorganized Town Named Orneville Township about 10 min from our local conv. store, 45 min. from any movie theatre, and 45 from Mall. A farmhouse full of drafty windows and doors and even the floors. 
Hobbies: Football fanatic watch it all including draft. NASCAR, Stock Car racing at Speedway 95 the closest race track to hear about an hr away.Cant wait to get back on track. Computers. Remodeling our farmhouse(what a lengthly and costly project redoing everything in knotty pine). And my full time job raising two lovely children and two basset hounds with my wife.
Age:27+
Burning: Starting in our family home as a child. When I got on my own thought wood is no fun burn oil. Started out 2008 season with a 1909 wood and Bishop home clarion cookstove, very pretty stove just not very fun to tend. We just recently added a Jotul firelight. Took me roughly two wks to get running right no thanks to my dealer. Everything I've learned I've got off this site.


----------



## wendell

Bone1099 said:
			
		

> Family: Married 3 Kids 2.5yrs  4 Months & 6 Months (That"ll Piss Ya Off)



4 months and 6 months? How's you manage that? I'm surprised I didn't read about you in the National Enguirer!


----------



## Shane

Name: Shane Flury
Occupation: irrelevent, or possibly being irrelevent
location: Casper WY
Years Burning: 4 with pellets, 1 with wood in my own home.  Had an 8 year "career" in the hearth industry and burned all kinds of units in our store.
Hobbies: none
Have a mutt chiuaua, a maine coon cat and a Rocky Bear cat, a wonderful wife whom I've been married to for 7 years now.


----------



## Flatbedford

Steve
39 this year
Live in Crugers, NY about 40 miles up the Hudson River from New York City
College Dropout SUNY Purchse, NY 
Stagehand, Electrics, Metropolitan Opera House, NYC since '00 but have worked in film, TV, Theater my whole life.
Burning stuff all my life. For heat since we bought the house in '03
We have the big ol franklin style stove that was in the house when we bought it. Looking to upgrade to something more efficient.
I am married to a beautiful and patient woman. We are raising her 17 yo son and a 5 1/2 yo Black Lab
When I have the time, I like to tend to the ongoing restoration of My '70 F350 flatbed (Flatbedford), Keep up the house and property, collect, cut, split and stack firewood, spend time with wifey on the boat in the summer.
I like just about any music. Neil Young, Bob Seger, Buddy Guy, Pink Floyd, Wagner, Puccini...
Other forums I read
www.fordification.com
www.arboristsite.com
most any place having to do with trucks, machines, boats, etc.


----------



## webbie

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Buddy Guy.



BUDDY......my man!
Seen him like 10 times, including at his club in Chicago.....love to play guitar along with some of his stuff....


----------



## Flatbedford

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUDDY......my man!
> Seen him like 10 times, including at his club in Chicago.....love to play guitar along with some of his stuff....
Click to expand...


I've seen him only twice. 1988 and 1997. He is playing near me this spring. I should catch him, he's not getting any younger.


----------



## Fi-Q

Age : 27

Location: Well...... the house will be sitiing on my land, in Bonaventure, Quebec, Canada

Occupation : Technical advisor in the Wind Mill Construction everywhere in North-America (So far: (Iowa-Ontario-Alberta-Quebec-Colorado-Texas) So, I'm not in my home town very often, spend 8 days there in 2007. 

Status : Married to a wonderful boiler maker daugther, so getting her to hit the road with me when we met, 4 years ago, was not really a hard things. We have 1 little girl, she's 2 weeks now....

Fire adict :  Since I can remember, everybody here have a wood stove.  So, when I was a Little billy kid, I was helping my dad, until I left home for school. The crazy thing is it was pi**ing me off to do it as a teenager. But once I left for the city, I start missing it a lot.  First, missing the heat of a wood stove, second: missing spending time with my dad, and third: missing spending days outside in the wood lumbing, cutting and splitting our own wood.  Since, I haven't live where there is a wood burning appliance in. And since 4 year, we're full-timing in a Fifth-Wheel, so......  But, we're building a house this summer. It will be our cottage... point of attache... storage room... the place to be when not working.. Or the place were the wife & the kid(s) will stay the day they want a break.. or the day they start school.  I will defenitely have a wood stove or a boiler inside the house..... that wasn't even a question when we plan to build. Even If I only start it twice a year, it will be there.  

And off course havind a wood stove will give me a good excuse to buy a bigger wood lot (with the excuse that I don't reaaly want to lumb on the land aroud the hosue as it will be the kids play ground). Then, I will definetley need a tractor... thath's not even a question . After that, I will need a godd size garage to repair the old tractor I would have bought.... after that, realizing that this old tractor is always broke down, I will have to go and buy a brand new 4x4 one..... so then, I will need to build a barn to store the old tractor that I wom't use very often.... but I'm not going to sell it....  So it's crazy how a 800$ wood stove will cost me close to a 100k$ (But thats only a dream spread on 40 year)

I'm listening to all kind of music, but Mostly Country & Quebec Franch Rock & Pop.......

We have a Mini Chineese Shar-Pei

Hobbies: It's hard to have any hobby when working 3000 hour/year on the road..... but just In case I want to go back to hunting, last week I order a Tikka 300 WSM Hunter II , special edition stainless.  And I use to fish, hike, do my own mechanic....... but, It will coma back mabye sooner than I tought, with the crisis,  may only work 6 month a year for the next few one.....


----------



## TheMechanicAndChemist

Gregg in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia

Heavy Equipment Tech for the local Cat company, BA Chemistry

Wife is starting a fire in our new Englander 13 as I type this!  Out with the Scandia...


----------



## Hayabusa Rider

looking for work in Michigan..

Early 40's
Used to work for a local bank runing their mail room/stockroom.

Cant afford to get my Englander 13 a pipe set yet to use it.

My wife and I are freeking out about lack of $$$ and I am at my wits end with this country allowing the Bankers to rip us all off!

All that is needed to stimulate our economy is Give the Homeowners who are out of work 250K and let us get out of debt and go buy some AMERICAN goods, then that
will put people back to work!........The Bankers are CORRUPT! and can get their Money from US all when we Pay down our mortgages and pay off credit cards!..they should NOT be getting our Tax Dollars free and clear to do with as they please, WE SHOULD BE GETTING THE MONEY AND PAYING OUR DEBT TO THEM OFF ..............


----------



## Fi-Q

The Bankers are CORRUPT! and can get their Money from US all when we Pay down our mortgages and pay off credit cards!..they should NOT be getting our Tax Dollars free and clear to do with as they please, WE SHOULD BE GETTING THE MONEY AND PAYING OUR DEBT TO THEM OFF ..............[/quote]

I agree with that !


----------



## rowerwet

who do you think gave the "corrupt bankers" the money? not the corrupt politicians who are spending our future now to give to the people who support their campaigns, and junkets? no way! who would ever believe it?! they are paying off the people who elect them!
I hope you like high taxes and no 401k, social security, or freedom, they already sold that!


----------



## woodchip

My name's Dave, and I'm new to this forum.

I changed from an open fire to woodburner not too long ago, which is why I joined this forum, loads of experience here, you guys have been using woodburners far longer than we have over here!

I'm 54 years old, married, work as a gardener, and live in Dorset, England. Perfect job for me as I like working outdoors. Just wish there was more money in it, but you can't have everything, and with free fuel around when I lop a few customers branches here and there, it makes for a huge saving, after all, not only is the fuel free, it's tax free. I suppose it's my little way of beating the system!


----------



## jharkin

Real name: Jeremy

Age: 34
Married just about 3 years now, expecting our first child any day now.

Occupation: I work as a QA manager for a software firm that makes engineering software. I went to school for mechanical engineering (RPI).


Location:  We live in an old house built in 1795 in a small town 30 miles west of Boston


Years Burning:  2 with the Encore, growing up we had an old resolute and a basement coal burner in the house since I was maybe 5. So Ive been around stoves almost 30yr.


Hobbies: 
gas powered R/C airplanes (I build from kits and plans)
Restoring the old house
camping and hiking - used to spend a lot of time up in the NH whites... less so lately
computes/games
vintage stereo - I rebuilt a 60s McIntosh amp tube amp and use it with a turntable and set of speakers I built myself from lplans
cars - I do all my own maintenance and used to follow racing a lot (F1/Indy)..  Took a couple road trips to Indy when they were running the US GP
In HS/college I used to be into sailing and target shooting also, but haven't done either in years (wife wont have guns in house)

Other BBS Sites where you hang out:
anadtech.com
oldhouseweb.com
audioasylum.com
audiokarma.com
rcuniverse.com
rcscalebuilder.com
theprofilebrotherhood.com
theoildrum.com


Only a couple of these to I post on with any frequency... and many others I lurk but don't post...


----------



## Adios Pantalones

My name is Alice,
I'm from Alabama,
and I eat... asparagus 

(now you do the B's)


----------



## katwillny

Name: Franklin
Age:35
Occupation: Systems Analyst for a HMO company
Hobbies, like every good Dominican, I love to surf, snowboard and I enjoy being silly with my kids. 
Burning wood for about 7 years.


----------



## Jags

I'm Bubba
From Birmingham
and I eat Balona
I Burn Beach and black birch
Interests are Baseball, basketball and ball room dancing.


----------



## Got Wood

I'm Chuck
From Cleveland
I burn Cherry and Chestunt
Interests include Clipping Lebron's picture from Cleveland Cavaliers photo's, performing in Gieco ads chucking wood


----------



## kenny chaos

Dan from Davenport-
Wife- Denise
Kids- Diane and Devon
Work- Driver
Hobbies- Drinking & DVD's
Burning- Dogwood
Dog- Doberman


----------



## Delta-T

I'm DJohn
from DNew Hampshire
I work in Dsales,Dservice,Dsupport (should have held off for the S's) for stoves and stove things (Pellet and Wood mostly)
Im D35 years old (but I get carded all the time)
in past lives i was a hairstylist and a technical illustrator.
my hobbies are the guitar,concert going, camping,canoeing,reading fiction
I listen to YES, Jethro Tull and some other stuff too.
1 wife, 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.


----------



## Delta-T

foiled again!!, i'm too slow.


----------



## kenny chaos

Delta-T said:
			
		

> , 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.





I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## BrotherBart

I'm Earl from Erie
Wife is Ellen
Kids are Eddy and Evelyn
I build golf carts for EZ-GO
Hobby is eavesdropping
I burn Elm in an Everburn
For fire starter I use earwax


----------



## Delta-T

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses.
Click to expand...


thank you for your concern, cannibalism has a few "down sides", ya know.


----------



## oldspark

Delta-T said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your concern, cannibalism has a few "down sides", ya know.
Click to expand...

 Thank you ( I did not get it at first)


----------



## Jags

oldspark said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for your concern, cannibalism has a few "down sides", ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ( I did not get it at first)
Click to expand...


Understanding that one was easy if you have tried to dissect any "Pookisms". ;-)


----------



## basswidow

I'm sure we've all eaten alittle cat now and then.......  nothing wrong with that at all.

Wow - Dave from England,  you dug down deep to resurect this old thread.


----------



## Delta-T

basswidow said:
			
		

> I'm sure we've all eaten alittle cat now and then.......  nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> Wow - Dave from England,  you dug down deep to resurect this old thread.



good stuff always comes back into vogue....like Disco, or 80's Metal, or cheese you squirt from a can.


----------



## Beetle-Kill

Cat.....it's whats for dinner.


----------



## basswidow

I think we left off at "F" 

anybody gonna take a stab at it?


----------



## Beetle-Kill

Alrighty- I'm Frank from Fortuna, I fabricate finials for fences. 2 oFFspring, Fannie and Freddie. For fun, I fish and fornicate. Firewood fuels my freestanding footwarmer.- next...


----------



## oldspark

Grover from Georgia
Gretta is wife
Grahm and Glen are kids
Grovel for a living
Grass in wood burner (used to smoke it)


----------



## Stump_Branch

no joke,

Eric
24
Eldersburg, MD well used to anyways
Estimator for bulk handing equipment

Ill hunt, fish, anything outdoors. work on anything with an engine. enjoying being freshly married, freshly poor in the first house, which is being torn apart and put back together by yours truely. german shorthair for birds, rat dog for burglars (warning anyways, shotgun takes clean up duty)


----------



## Adios Pantalones

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1 son (almost 8), 2 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses.
Click to expand...


Not often I literally laugh out loud at stuff on the internet, but there it is


----------



## beans

Name-Bill
Age-64 as of dec 2-WOW
Owner- Foreign Auto Parts Store
Burning on and off for 50 years still love it, and I've never bought one log.
USE VC Intrepid at present also Jotul as backup in basement
Hobbys-Fishing, hunting old VWs-have a '77 Camper
3 kids all great and wonderful wife (keeps stove burning-luv her)
Viet-nam vet-always pray for our guys overseas
Kind of new to this site, great input and some great ideas-keep it going
                                                           Thanks


----------



## heatwise

Pete from ohio
48
Drummer
Interests are family, teaching,travel,music,martial arts,skiing,ice skating,motorcycles,glass work,wood working,photo,video,architecture,cats,dogs and the obvious  associated with this site.


----------



## Battenkiller

*Real name:* Dan

*Age:* Old enough to try to get out of work to go to Woodstock (I couldn't, I worked for my dad at the time).

*Location:* Saratoga Springs, NY - "The Graveyard Of Champions"

*Occupation:* Bon vivant

*Stomping grounds:* Any remote area that has wild trout

*Interests:* Wonderful wife, three lovely children, two gorgeous grandkids.  As well, I'm into fly fishing, camping and canoeing, music, cinema, woodworking, boat building, glass working, metalworking, martial arts (the deadly "internal" arts  lol), home brewing, whisky drinking and cigar smoking.  

I am a first-rate gourmet cook, anyone that knows me will agree (or I'll cut off their lemon-glazed salmon with porcini mushroom risotto.  I actually taught my wife to cook, she couldn't boil water without burning it when we first met.  I make the world's very best chili, jambalaya, BBQ ribs, and salsa verde.  If I let you try them just once, you will never leave me in peace.  I can pick out a great porterhouse steak and grill it to perfection for you, or if you hunt and can provide me with the venison, I will make you a Bambi stew that you will remember on your death bed.

I've been a musician since my early teens, starting with clarinet (I wanted trumpet, but the band needed a clarinetist), then guitar, and dabbling with upright bass, saxophone, violin, piano and drums along the way.  Mostly I'm a guitarist, playing finger style blues on old Martin, Guild and Gibson guitars.  If I could do it all over again, I'd be Stevie Ray Vaughan. 

I watch the ML baseball playoffs and World Series, even if the best team in history isn't in them (hey, it happens).  Other sports I could give two craps for, but love an occasional live hockey game at the local arena and any world class boxing I can watch for free.  

Latest venture is chainsaw carving, which should be interesting since I have no natural artistic ability and I ain't so hot with a chainsaws either, but I do have five saws and a formidable pile of big pine logs in my back yard waiting to be turned into bears.

*Time burning:*  On and off since I was in my 20s, damn near a quarter of a century using wood heat as my sole heat source.  To tell the truth, I'm pretty tired of it... but you guys have made it fun again. ;-) 


I've worn many caps over the years, most didn't fit, some were worn sideways, even backwards (like getting into cancer research in my 40s).  I always keep coming back to woodworking, stringed musical instruments in particular.  Not only is it my special calling, I have the one essential ingredient every successful instrument maker needs...

... a wife with a good job. :coolsmile:


----------



## fmer55

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> *Real name:* Dan
> 
> *Age:* Old enough to try to get out of work to go to Woodstock (I couldn't, I worked for my dad at the time).
> 
> *Location:* Saratoga Springs, NY - "The Graveyard Of Champions"
> 
> *Occupation:* Bon vivant
> 
> *Stomping grounds:* Any remote area that has wild trout
> 
> *Interests:* Wonderful wife, three lovely children, two gorgeous grandkids.  As well, I'm into fly fishing, camping and canoeing, music, cinema, woodworking, boat building, glass working, metalworking, martial arts (the deadly "internal" arts  lol), home brewing, whisky drinking and cigar smoking.
> 
> I am a first-rate gourmet cook, anyone that knows me will agree (or I'll cut off their lemon-glazed salmon with porcini mushroom risotto.  I actually taught my wife to cook, she couldn't boil water without burning it when we first met.  I make the world's very best chili, jambalaya, BBQ ribs, and salsa verde.  If I let you try them just once, you will never leave me in peace.  I can pick out a great porterhouse steak and grill it to perfection for you, or if you hunt and can provide me with the venison, I will make you a Bambi stew that you will remember on your death bed.
> 
> I've been a musician since my early teens, starting with clarinet (I wanted trumpet, but the band needed a clarinetist), then guitar, and dabbling with upright bass, saxaphone, violin, piano and drums along the way.  Mostly I'm a guitarist, playing finger style blues on old Martin, Guild and Gibson guitars.  If I could do it all over again, I'd be Stevie Ray Vaughan.
> 
> I watch the ML baseball playoffs and World Series, even if the best team in history isn't in them (hey, it happens).  Other sports I could give two craps for, but love an occasional live hockey game at the local arena and any world class boxing I can watch for free.
> 
> Latest venture is chainsaw carving, which should be interesting since I have no natural artistic ability and I ain't so hot with a chainsaws either, but I do have five saws and a formidable pile of big pine logs in my back yard waiting to be turned into bears.
> 
> *Time burning:*  On and off since I was in my 20s, damn near a quarter of a century using wood heat as my sole heat source.  To tell the truth, I'm pretty tired of it... but you guys have made it fun again. ;-)
> 
> 
> I've worn many caps over the years, most didn't fit, some were worn sideways, even backwards (like getting into cancer research in my 40s).  I always keep coming back to woodworking, stringed musical instruments in particular.  Not only is it my special calling, I have the one essential ingredient every successful instrument maker needs...
> 
> ... a wife with a good job. :coolsmile:



i'll meet you at clancy's on the first sunday of racing at 10am for a bloody mary........yes i am one of the invaders, but i do hate giveaway days!


----------



## bigguy0602

Name: Steve

Age: 55

Occupation: Textile buyer

Years Burning: 3 years

Hobbies:  Cheesemaking, HO model trains


----------



## livefreeordie

Name: Jeff

Age: 49

Location: Rochester, NH

Occupation: Nuclear Security Officer

Years Burning: 1st year burning

Hobbies: Hording pellets, lol


----------



## Hardrockmaple

Terry

58 yrs. old. Never married, had a dog, he died quite awhile ago.

Self employed in the Heavy Construction industry (sounds better than "consultant")

Interests; stayin' alive

years burning wood; goodness....I was lugging in wood to burn since 1958 or so...got my first "airtight" stove in the early '80's, first (and only EPA) catalyst stove in '96. Took me 3-4 years to get the hang of efficient burning. This place, as others have noted, has helped me *not* to see all the chunking, splitting, lugging, stacking and cleaning the dust as work.


----------



## BucksCounty

Kevin - 30
Doylestown, PA
Middle School Teacher
Been burning since 01/09
Hobbies include fishing, soccer, wrastling, bowling, cooking, chopping wood, working on our new home, searching for a perfect stove to replace old insert, reading a lot of hearth.com posts, hanging out with wife, 10 month old son, and border collie.  Oh, and I do drink a fair amount of beer....cheap beer.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Age: About to celebrate my 29th birthday again
Location: Western NC.  I am a RI native and have lived a lot of fun and interesting places like Hawaii and Cali, but love it here in the Blue Ridge Mountains and plan to stay here until I become worm food.

Occupation: wildlife biologist turned science teacher.

Activites: Trying to make a good man out of a good boy.   Keeping two herding dogs occupied.   Tending chickens.   Tending bees.   Attending auctions.   Reading-mostly evolutionary biology.   Birding.  Gardening.  Hiking.   Watching the Red Sox when I can.  Enjoying the many great friends I have been blessed with.  Trying to bring life back to this old cabin.  

This past summer I visited the Galapagos islands and it was the trip of a lifetime!

Time burning: My dad got a little jotul back in the seventies and became a bit obsessive about wood.   My brothers and I were his child army.  In my twenties I lived in the far northern part of RI and heated by stove for a few years.   I put in my little stove last spring and I'm loving the warmth.


----------



## guest5234

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> *Real name:* Dan
> 
> *Age:* Old enough to try to get out of work to go to Woodstock (I couldn't, I worked for my dad at the time).
> 
> *Location:* Saratoga Springs, NY - "The Graveyard Of Champions"
> 
> *Occupation:* Bon vivant
> 
> *Stomping grounds:* Any remote area that has wild trout
> 
> *Interests:* Wonderful wife, three lovely children, two gorgeous grandkids.  As well, I'm into fly fishing, camping and canoeing, music, cinema, woodworking, boat building, glass working, metalworking, martial arts (the deadly "internal" arts  lol), home brewing, whisky drinking and cigar smoking.
> 
> *I am a first-rate gourmet cook, anyone that knows me will agree (or I'll cut off their lemon-glazed salmon with porcini mushroom risotto.  I actually taught my wife to cook, she couldn't boil water without burning it when we first met.  I make the world's very best chili, jambalaya, BBQ ribs, and salsa verde.  If I let you try them just once, you will never leave me in peace.  I can pick out a great porterhouse steak and grill it to perfection for you, or if you hunt and can provide me with the venison, I will make you a Bambi stew that you will remember on your death bed.
> 
> I've been a musician since my early teens, starting with clarinet (I wanted trumpet, but the band needed a clarinetist), then guitar, and dabbling with upright bass, saxophone, violin, piano and drums along the way.  Mostly I'm a guitarist, playing finger style blues on old Martin, Guild and Gibson guitars.  If I could do it all over again, I'd be Stevie Ray Vaughan.
> *
> I watch the ML baseball playoffs and World Series, even if the best team in history isn't in them (hey, it happens).  Other sports I could give two craps for, but love an occasional live hockey game at the local arena and any world class boxing I can watch for free.
> 
> Latest venture is chainsaw carving, which should be interesting since I have no natural artistic ability and I ain't so hot with a chainsaws either, but I do have five saws and a formidable pile of big pine logs in my back yard waiting to be turned into bears.
> 
> *Time burning:*  On and off since I was in my 20s, damn near a quarter of a century using wood heat as my sole heat source.  To tell the truth, I'm pretty tired of it... but you guys have made it fun again. ;-)
> 
> 
> I've worn many caps over the years, most didn't fit, some were worn sideways, even backwards (like getting into cancer research in my 40s).  I always keep coming back to woodworking, stringed musical instruments in particular.  Not only is it my special calling, I have the one essential ingredient every successful instrument maker needs...
> 
> ... a wife with a good job. :coolsmile:





Will you marry me.


----------



## NH_Wood

Name: Jacques
Age: 37
Occupation: Professor of Biology at local University (teach Mammalogy, Vertebrate Zoology, Animal Behavior and Wildlife Conservation) - Ph.D. from Indiana State University back in 2001. Also lots of private consulting.
Research: natural history, behavior, and conservation of bats
Great wife and 3 great kids
Hobbies: all the wood stuff! playing blues harp (haven't seen Buddy Guy, but saw Junior Wells at Buddy Guy's club in Chicago!), reading, birding, hiking, caving.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats

Real name: Katherine

Age: 23

Location: Salt Lake City, UT though Texas will always be my home!

Occupation: I work with mothers who are pregnant, giving birth, or nursing their babies and need a little extra help, usually those who have had homebirths. Pretty awesome job.

Stomping grounds: Any place out of the valley where you can actually SEE THE SUNSET.

Interests: Babies, arguing with people, dogs, horses (used to be a dressage rider/trainer until I broke a vertebrae in my back), reading, homesteading, cooking, knitting, quilting, sewing, spinning. Shooting stuff with guns. Archery. Knife-throwing. Cheesy TV sci-fi (Buffy, Doctor Who, Firefly), fantasy books, shopping, spending my husband's money... =P

Time burning:  -3 months. ONE OF THESE DAYS I'LL GET THAT STUPID STOVE INSTALLED I REALLY WILL. >.<

~Rose


----------



## pixelmountain

*Real name:* Rachel

*Age:* 43

*Location:* in the foothills outside of Fort Collins, CO. I'm from either San Francisco or Southwestern Michigan, depending on which part of my childhood you count. But I plan to stay in Colorado indefinitely.

*Occupation:* web designer, full time from home.

*Interests:* Wildlife observation; photography (nature and other subjects); hiking; sailing; reading; general handiness, repair, and home improvement projects; microbrews, especial porters, stouts, and "big" beers.

*Time burning:* We had a wood stove in Michigan when I was a kid. I was allowed to load it and I remember enjoying it. 

My husband and I bought our house eleven years ago. It came with an inefficient, cranky 1970s wood stove. We have limped along with it for all these years as our primary heat source,  always planning to buy an EPA stove and never getting around to it until this winter.

We just finished installing a Vermont Castings Encore Two-In-One (cat/non-cat) wood stove and are getting the hang of it. It's going well so far. When we get it all figured out I'll post details, since a couple of people here have asked about this stove model.


----------



## jocam

Real name: John

Occupation: Death Investigator/Coroner

Location: SW Ontario

Years burning: One

Hobbies: Golf, Hockey, chopping wood (I hope this doesn't screw up hobby number one), directing three teenagers, a garage band, audio/videophile

Wishes:to have not sold my RIM shares in 2001

Thoughts:I find this site comforting. Sort of like warm chili on a cold day.


----------



## glassmanjpf

*Name:* John

*Location:* Port Jefferson Station, NY

*Occupation:* Senior Project Manager for local Railroad.

*Education:* Civil Engineering

*Age:* Just turned fifty (I think?)

B*urning History:* Burning wood for the last six years.  No prior experience.

*Hobbies:* Bucking, splitting, burning, camping, fishing, stained glass, 

*Family:* Married 25 years beautiful wife and three awesome children (two sons, one daughter).


----------



## jeromehdmc

Name: Larry

Location: Waldron Missouri, a little west of Kansas City.

Occupation: Harley-Davidson Inspector/Roll tester for the Dyna line.

Age: 44

Interests: Motorcycles, I have an ElectraGlide Classic now but have an Ultra Limited on the way. Really want to build a 40's rat rod truck. I like good beers, just learning to appreciate IPA's but with winter I like Stouts and Porters.  I'm lucky to have the largest American owned brewery in Missouri not too far away...Boulevard. Try it if you get a chance. Amateur cook, no Iron Chef material here but I can hold my own in the kitchen. Anything outside. 

Family: Great wife and two dogs...1 good and 1 pest.

Time burning: This is my second winter, still learning, still enjoying all of it. I have been told I'm starting to get obsessed.


----------



## snowtime

Happy even though I am 65, 6â€™5â€ and 250lbs. That is really my name. DW and I raised 2 boys who are 900miles south in Vancouver BC. They come home every summer to hunt and fish salmon.  
 I am a retired guide. My dw and I came north from San Diego in 70 and found a remote Â¼ section in the bush surrounded by Crown land on a beautiful river, about 4 hours from nearest big town and built our first log home. What we did not know is it snows over 30â€™ and that first winter was a shock. Needless to say we were snowed in and most winters are like that. Good thing the Moose like to hang out at our place so we had lots of meat but by the end of first winter we were eager for some â€œstore foodâ€. Now days we raise a lot of our food in three greenhouses and the Moose still hang out at our place. We crosscountry ski every day in winter thatâ€™s above -20f. We are amazed that we have 3 dishes and are able to be on line. We now have wind, micro hydro power, diesel gen and some solar but those first 15 years were without any power. 
 You might think we should move to the big city for retirement but we have everything we need and with power we feel like life is so easy. Even today we will look at each other and one of us will say â€œ I love that pressure waterâ€.


----------



## Hiram Maxim

Age: 36

Occupation : Male Prostitute 

Location: Detroit

Years Burning: Only burns when I pee

Hobbies and such: Guns, burning wood, torturing puppies, human sacrifice on week days, and baking cookies!

Other sites: No


----------



## tfdchief

Steve
Age 62
Tuscola, IL 
BS in Education in 1970
Teacher for 7 years, Fire Service since 1978, Chief of the department since 1994, Inspector/Code enforcement since 1994. 
Been burning wood for 36 years.
Love my grand kids, golf, wood burning and everything that goes with it, hunted for 35 years but not much anymore, ATV's.


----------



## Scotty0844

Name: Scott (bet yall didn't see that one coming)
Age: 31
Location: 45 minutes west of the coast, Maryland
Years burnin: 2, Had a giant potbelly in the house as a kid
Occupation: Network Engineer / Software Engineer
Interests: Burning dead trees, Staying warm, Fishing, Hunting, Football(Go Ravens!), Classic autos, Boating, Gardening
Family: Wife and I have been together for 13 years, married for 5. 2 boys, 11 and 5. 1 mouthy Yorkie and 2 sinister felines.


----------



## Later

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> My name is Alice,
> I'm from Alabama,
> and I eat... asparagus
> 
> (now you do the B's)



bernice from 
bayone 
they won't let me eat beans


----------



## Dix

Da "Sistahood" grows 

And we have a coroner on the board  %-P


----------



## ellipup

Name is Ellen.  Im a 58 year old special educationn teacher.  Was introduced to burning for heat in my year round vacation home near Monticello NY.  The house I bought there had a pellet stove in it.  I kind of have that down pretty good.  I use about a ton of pellets per season going up on most weekends.  That gave my husband and I the idea to turn our fireplace, which we havent been using  ( because who wants to send our heating oil up the chimney??)  So we decided to put a fireplace insert in.  We have a Jotul Rockland C550 to heat our 100 year old center hall colonial.  This is my first season. Im pretty much the one who operates the stove.  My husband isnt really the handy one.   We bought 2 cords of wood which we are halfway through.  I guess it wont last through the winter, duh.  We live at the beginning of Nassau County Long Island closer to the NYC side of the county.  I really dont know how popular woodburning is around here.  You dont see very many wood piles around here.


----------



## Dix

Elli, there are a few members near you on the Island, and probably more we haven't meet yet


----------



## mrurbplanner

Name: Mark
Age: 37
Location: Saint John, New Brunswick
Years burning: Had a stove at the house and cottage growing up.  Installed a Regency insert at the last house (3 years), but have a gas fireplace at the new house (less than a year). 
Occupation: Urban Planner (Undergrad in Civil Engineering, Masters in Urban Planning)
Interests: Home Improvement, Gardening, Golf, Running 
Family: Married with 2 cats


----------



## mkt1

Name: Mark
Age:56
Occupation: Retried State Trooper,26 years on the road,and 5 year prior service, Now Doing security work guarding the Oklahoma State Capitol Complex, and some off time guarding different locations for a major 
Electric generation,and gas gathering and distribution company.
Location: Central Oklahoma
Years burning. 20.
Education. Gen-Ed degree
Hobbies: GRANDSON, Hunting,fishing,farming,gardening,reloading and shooting.
 I need 48 hour days!


----------



## Big Al

Name: Al  

Age:43 

Occupation: Under employed painting contractor

Location: Pawtucket, Rhode Island

Hobbies: Drug free body building, restoring muscle cars, hiking, BURNING WOOD : )

Status: Married, 4 cats, several box turtles and a big ass tortoise

Years burning: grew up warmed by a big Nashua from '78 til I moved out on my own. Got my own stove two years ago. It's my new hobby that makes the winters suck less. It's like a new challenge every day...see if I can make a better fire than yesterday.


----------



## VCBurner

Name: Chris

Age:34

Homeaxton, MA

Job: Union Carpenter Local 107 Worcester, MA

Hobbies and favorite things: Coaching soccer and watching the boys play.  Camping and beach going.  Dinning out with my family! Wood heating, gardening, building anything carpentry related.

Most important and enjoyable role:  father to my four boys ages 10,9,7,4 and husband to my wife.  We have another child on the way due in May!  

Burning:  Third season, still learning and enjoying everyday.  On my third stove.  Always thinking of burning new stoves or improving my operation one way or another.


----------



## Ro3bert

Name: Robert (as if you couldnâ€™t tell)

Age: 77 going on 17

Home: New Fairfield, CT

Status: Married 34 years, no children, two childs from first marriage, two grandchildren, a lovely black and tan Sheba Inu dog.

Job: Retired

Hobbies: Web site design (no more), Model cars, target shooting (big and small bore) NRA Expert, hiking, bicycling, reading (SF, history, mysteries, almost anything scientific), designing and building cabinetry, finish trimming (house stuff), ceramic sculpture

Burning: Hereâ€™s the rub: first burning experiment; How fast does a shower curtain burn? Answer: too fast. (age about 9 or 10). Only consequence-sore ass. Lots of campfires, a couple of fireplaces, a Franklin style stove (burned only pine) and finally for 10 years, a freestanding Whitfield Quest Plus.

Occupation: Shall I list them all? Why not. Student, AT&T installer(main office), warehouseman, tracked vehicle mechanic (California National Guard), unemployed, USAF (gunlaying systems mech/tech(B47,B52, mussel flight control (THOR and Atlas), student, service station attendant (more than once), Credit Coordinator (Gaming [gambling] Pit), various other Casino jobs, unemployed, auto mechanic, Carpenter/Contractor (first of a long line of independent contractor businesses), Home Depot Millwork specialist/expert, retired (one year while designing/building addition to home), courier and finally Oversize Load Escort, the best line of work I ever did.

Interests: Art, most if not all applied sciences, being as independent as possible

Education: Ba in fine arts with philosophy minor

Other: Lived in 7 different states while in the California National Guard and USAF. Traveled through all but 4 of the contiguous 48 states. England twice (USAF) and Belgium (twice) and Germany (wife's home country) 5 times both as a civilian.


----------



## ColdNH

Name: Chris

Location: Goffstown NH (60 minutes north of Boston) 

Occupation: CAD Specialist @ an engineering firm

Education: Architectural Engineering

Age: 28
Burning History: going on my first full season of burning, started with my first stove last febuary (napoleon 1450) i have been bitten buy the bug big time, scrounged enough wood in my first summer to heat for all of this winter and probably all of next winter. Learned most of what i know on this site and now have recently got a buddy of mine to invest in an insert.

Hobbies: Scrounging for free wood, boating, playing and hiking with duke, snowmobiling, skiing

Family: Just married 3 months ago and have a 2 year old chocolate lab, Duke


----------



## maverick06

Name: Rick

Age: 29

Home: Media, pa

Status: Married

Job: Civilian mechanical engineer for the US Navy

Hobbies: RC aircraft, photography, being outdoors, tool junkie. 

Burning: occasionally all 29 years; at my house all winter 24/7, for the last 4 years. 

Education: BS Mechanical Engineering


----------



## Mcbride

For my location, see my user name, one in the same.

Male, name is Frank, age 44, married with children.

Shop owner, mechanic, and light fabrication/welding.

Hobbies are guns, hunting, fishing, boating, motorbikes, cars, snowmobiling, skiing, hiking, photography, travel, music, being outdoors.

Dream is to retire young enough to still travel lots and enjoy it.
Move further north, possibly even to Alaska, if not northern BC, own a nice little acreage, build a smaller 1 level home, and live in peace and quiet, while i hunt, fish, explore, and maybe do a little gold panning.


----------



## Soadrocks

Name: Scott

Location: Rochester, NY

Occupation: Teacher of the Deaf

Burning: Jotul Castine, 2nd year. This website is/was my savior!

Age: 32


----------



## OrpingtonManor

OrpingtonManor is actually the name of my chicken coop.  I am Steffanie.  

Age: too old to be pretty.  too young to be beautiful.  Old enough to have 3 grown sons.  Young enough to ride a bike as serious exercise.

Family: 3 grown sons, 6 chickens, 2 tabby cats, and an ex-husband who can still be called family (but lives elsewhere.  well, I guess you could say that about the sons, too).

Occupation : Music Teacher in an urban public school district.  I teach grades 3-8 at four different schools --  chorus, brass, woodwinds, strings, recorders and xylophones.  Got my degree in piano performance.  Before I was a music teacher, I was an RN. Music is more fun. 

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Years Burning: 5 years burning pellets as my sole source of heat.  Once I install the Squirrel, then I'll have to get serious, and buy a chainsaw.

Hobbies and such: chicken tending, bread-making, canning interesting things, making amazing soups, scavenging at salvage yards, restoring my 91-year-old bungalow (wow, that's moved to 5th on the list.  I must be nearly finished! awesome!), reading again (now that I have given in to reading glasses), and learning the oud and ukulele.  I also hoard pellets, and like to make little stacks of wood in the backyard out of dead or heavily pruned fruit trees.  I needed a woodstove.  The piles were getting obnoxious.


----------



## Dix

OrpingtonManor said:
			
		

> OrpingtonManor is actually the name of my chicken coop.  I am Steffanie.
> 
> Age: too old to be pretty.  too young to be beautiful.  Old enough to have 3 grown sons.  Young enough to ride a bike as serious exercise.
> 
> Family: 3 grown sons, 6 chickens, 2 tabby cats, and an ex-husband who can still be called family (but lives elsewhere.  well, I guess you could say that about the sons, too).
> 
> Occupation : Music Teacher in an urban public school district.  I teach grades 3-8 at four different schools --  chorus, brass, woodwinds, strings, recorders and xylophones.  Got my degree in piano performance.  Before I was a music teacher, I was an RN. Music is more fun.
> 
> Location: San Francisco Bay Area
> 
> Years Burning: 5 years burning pellets as my sole source of heat.  Once I install the Squirrel, then I'll have to get serious, and buy a chainsaw.
> 
> Hobbies and such: chicken tending, bread-making, canning interesting things, making amazing soups, scavenging at salvage yards, restoring my 91-year-old bungalow (wow, that's moved to 5th on the list.  I must be nearly finished! awesome!), reading again (now that I have given in to reading glasses), and learning the oud and ukulele.  I also hoard pellets, and like to make little stacks of wood in the backyard out of dead or heavily pruned fruit trees.  I needed a woodstove.  The piles were getting obnoxious.



Welcome to Da Sistahood, Stef  :coolsmile:


----------



## OrpingtonManor

Thanks, Eileen.  So, da sisterhood is hot women and women who burn?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

OrpingtonManor said:
			
		

> Thanks, Eileen.  So, da sisterhood is hot women and women who burn?



<nods and smiles>


I have orpingtons on my "spring chick" list


----------



## begreen

I hear orpingtons do it in the buff, in a feathery sort of way that is.


----------



## OrpingtonManor

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I hear orpingtons do it in the buff, in a feathery sort of way that is.


They are definitely "in the buff."  They aren't the only ones out there, though.  I have a couple Barnevelders, too.  They do it in lace. :D


----------



## remkel

Age: 40 as of Monday
Occupation: Health and Safety Manager
Location: Southwest NH
Years Burning: 32
Hobbies and Other Stuff: Hunting, Soccer, golf, cycling, Sap 3 in Five Sap Syrup (maple syrup production)


----------



## jimbom

Jim
63
Retired Engineer(civil, mechanical, construction)
Missouri Ozarks
Wife and I have two adult sons, one old dog, and one ornery cat.
Have a stove for backup and burning down/dead trees off my small patch of rocks.
Solar fraction for my system in the works is about 6/10.  Trying to figure an economical way to use wood for the other 4/10.
Thanks for this site and for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## ispinwool

I'm Debbie. 
Mom of 5.  Work as a tax collector from my basement so I can stay home for the kids.
Married 26 years to the Fire Chief.  Two older boys are also firemen.

Hobbies mostly relate to the stages of yarn: wool fresh off the sheep ---> finished garment.
Also have a dog, horse, cat and 2 bunnies to teach the kids responsibility...and to play with.

Been burning our woodstove for 3 years (had a fireplace in the old homestead farm; the woodburner's
different and is how I found this site).  
 

Another THANK YOU to all the folks that answer so many questions from folks like me.


----------



## Dix

Woo hoo  Score another for the ladies


----------



## Boozie

gasavage said:
			
		

> Yrs burning:    3.5 + with a catalytic, now with a non cat.




Just curious, why did you not go back to the catalytic burner?


----------



## Boozie

Name:  Barbara

Location:  SW Indiana, along the Ohio River

Occupation:  Retired secretary of large corporation

Education:  Life

Age:  OMG!!

Burn History:  As a child in Oklahoma we had a wood stove.  It was the center of activity.  My dad and brothers gathered around playing music while someone made fudge or popped corn on the old stove.  A fireplace while living in Upstate NY.  A fireplace in SW Indiana home.  And now years later an insert.  I must say it's been different getting used to the insert vs a fireplace.  I've only had my stove for a few weeks and I'm still learning.  That's why I love this site so much.  Everyone is so helpful.

Hobbies:  Woodcarving (check out my Santa carved on a pencil on my profile); gardening, crafts, painting, creating unique things, baking, watching the birds, rescuing lost animals, you name it.

Family:  Two grown children, two grandchildren, and two cats.


----------



## Jags

Eileen - are you recruiting again?  :lol:


----------



## mrsmarv

Name: Nora

Age: 59 but feel like 39

Occupation : Principal's Secretary for an elementary school in our local school district.

Location: Dutchess County NY - 7 idyllic acres.

Years Burning: 3 years current, 6 years in a previous life.

Hobbies and such: Bird-watching, fishing, sewing, gardening, cooking and canning, home renovations and improvements, entertaining.

Married 21+ years, have a 27 year old son (who we share with his father   ), hubby cuts the wood and I help split it with our handy-dandy Cub Cadet 9-ton splitter.  We have 6 cords seasoned and ready to burn and another 4-5 cords seasoning.  We heat primarily with wood.  Our fireplace insert is a PE Vista, which is the smaller one, but since our house is modest in size it works just fine for us.  Put a pair of velour lounge pants on and some logs on the fire and I'm good to go. 

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Dix

Jags said:
			
		

> Eileen - are you recruiting again?  :lol:



Nope, but don't think I haven't thought about it ;-)


----------



## Dieselbreath

Name: Dan

Age:    68

Location: Sheridan, Oregon

Years burning: 2 with modern insert, does an adequate job heating 2800 ft of a 4200 ft house, decades with inefficient fireplaces. (Sure do wish I could install a stove like my buddy's standalone Quad.)

Occupation: Tree farm owner, so have lots of wood.

Hobby: Old cars, old farm equipment (which I still use)
            Fishing & swimming in my 3 acre pond with the grandkids. Life is good.


----------



## guy01

Name ,Guy
From Shinglehouse,PA
I'm one of a dying breed, Factory worker
Hobbies include wood processing and burning,and being a Grampa The Grampa one is the most fun
Oh ya I'm 53


----------



## mbutts

My name is martin, I live in the midwest, I've been burning things since I was a child, and I own several wood stoves.
Oh wait this isn't 12 steps.


Age 2 score and 7 You old farts didn"t even have to convert it did you?

Location Nebraska

Years burning or helping to burn 40 or there about Yeah it's kinda in my blood

Occupation Currently dredge operator, but wore many different hats

Hobbies Amateur radio, electronics, CAT fishing, gardening, computers, wood gas things, internet plus wayy too many other things. If its technical, science related, history or involves making or eating food I'm there!

Favorite adult beverage Anything but beer

Musical interests Anything but cRAP


----------



## PJF1313

O.K, I'll bite...


*
Name : *  Peter-John (hence PJ ;-)  )

*Age :*  16th, or so, ann. of my 39th

*Location :* South-Eastern shore of the overcrowded sand bar of NY

*Occupation :  * General Mechanic - You F-it up - I f-u up! - then fix it up...

*Years burning : * As long as I can remember ( I do know that the mind is second thing to go..) I was involved in one aspect of burning or another. Kindling gather-er, go-fer, stack-er, etc.  After a 4yr "break" in the service (way too f'n hot in the desert!!), I bought my own home.  Too small and too poor of a layout, the stove ended up in the shop.  F.F. to present day...  an Castline in the in-laws attached apartment, but nothing YET in the main house (to change shortly!)

*Hobbies :* Besides playing around with the older saws,engines, and general mechanical devices; 
here's what'll screw with everybody's mind - *PINBALL*!!  
Yeah, I restore/rebuild/repair pinball machines from the 80's on up!  Go figure!


----------



## vixster

Name: Vixster

Age:  52

Location: Nyack, NY

Years burning: Burning with HUGH Mother of a stove (Hearthstone) '92-'96 and now I feel like a newbie all over again, on my 2nd month with Shelburne.

Occupation: Computer Janitor.. I fix other peoples Mac issues. Mac ONLY!, website work.

Hobby: Gardening, being with my 18 year, hope to start traveling again.  Fixing up this old house.  all technology. life long learner....


----------



## bboulier

Name:  Bryan
Age: 64
Location; Vienna, VA
Years burning: Had a heatolator from 1981 to 2010.  Installed a Jotul 550 C in Spring 2010.
Occupation:  Economics professor
Hobby:  Intensive gardening.  I have two beds in the front yard about 5'by 25' to grow vegetables.   That's where the sunshine is.  I use square-foot gardening techniques.  We also grow (on about 1/3 acre including the house) Asian and Bartlett pears, concord grapes, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, Asian persimmons, (way too many) figs,  and hope to harvest our first pomegranates next year.


----------



## Shari

Name: Shari

Age: too young for Elvis, too old for the Beatles 

Location: just outside the home of the Brewers; south of the Packers

Years burning: coming up on 1st anniversary of our woodstove; before that 15+yrs. burning in a fireplace; before that many years hauling firewood with my Dad to heat a picturesque country church

Occupation: had a few - now retired

Hobby: Family & keeping the home fires burning


----------



## gilmil

Name: Gil

Age: Just past the 3 decade mark

Location: 1/5 of the distance from the Hartford Civic Center to Gampel Pavilion.

Years burning: For years I burned wood outside. Been burning wood inside for a week now

Occupation: Software developer at a local university

Hobby: renovating our old 80 year old home, cycling, working on cars, wood working, photography, pottery, traveling anything and everything


----------



## DonNC

Don
Age: 41
Location: Fayetteville, NC
Years burning: zero
Currently out of work, Construction Health & Safety 
Hobbies: I love outdoor cooking, smoking ribs, shoulders, beef,.... discovered mesquite 2 years ago and love it too. Talk about a wood that puts off allot of heat tho
Also into computers, bible study, fishing, hunting... and am a diehard fan of the Pittsburgh Steelers

Ive ordered my first wood stove, a Drolet Sahara, and hope to have it running within two weeks.


----------



## OrpingtonManor

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> O.K, I'll bite...
> 
> 
> *
> Name : *  Peter-John (hence PJ ;-)  )
> 
> *Age :*  16th, or so, ann. of my 39th
> 
> *Location :* South-Eastern shore of the overcrowded sand bar of NY
> 
> *Occupation :  * General Mechanic - You F-it up - I f-u up! - then fix it up...
> 
> *Years burning : * As long as I can remember ( I do know that the mind is second thing to go..) I was involved in one aspect of burning or another. Kindling gather-er, go-fer, stack-er, etc.  After a 4yr "break" in the service (way too f'n hot in the desert!!), I bought my own home.  Too small and too poor of a layout, the stove ended up in the shop.  F.F. to present day...  an Castline in the in-laws attached apartment, but nothing YET in the main house (to change shortly!)
> 
> *Hobbies :* Besides playing around with the older saws,engines, and general mechanical devices;
> here's what'll screw with everybody's mind - *PINBALL*!!
> Yeah, I restore/rebuild/repair pinball machines from the 80's on up!  Go figure!


Hey!  I have a pinball machine, but way older than what you work on.  Doesn't work. :-(


----------



## spacecowboyIV

Name: Some people call me Maurice

Age: 27

Location: Lynchburg, Virginia

Years burning: 1 year

Occupation: Pharmaceutical R&D


----------



## vixster

some people call me space cowboy


----------



## Jutt77

Howdy folks.

Name's Jutt
Born and raised in SW Virginia
34 yrs old
Moved to Colorado 11 years ago..currently reside in Lakewood Colorado
I'm an engineer at a telecom company


----------



## webbie

Dang, I think we have the best members on earth!

Amazing...all except the 27 year old brewing up new pharma.....
 

But, then again, how old was Owsley? 
(same age, it appears).


----------



## Wingman

Name:  Joe
Age:  30
Location:  Saint Louis, MO
Occupation:  Grocery Store Assistant manager
Education: BA Webster U
Burn History:  Ever since I held an unlit match on a piece of metal that my Dad just welded and it burst in to flames, I've loved fire.  Now, burning in my insert for 2 months. 
Hobbies: Disc golf, concrete tables, glass etching, fiberglass, restomodding an 84 VW rabbit, scrounging, bucking, cutting and stacking wood.
Family:  Wife, 4yo daughter, 1.5 yo son

Love the site!


----------



## rockbottomranch

36 yo, SW Missouri, auctioneer


----------



## dkf5

This is for Frank....Londonderry.... My son is taking Mechanical Engineering how hard is it to get a decent job in that field? He graduates in May of this year. Has had a hard time finding an internship. Just wondering if finding a job is going to be as difficult. I don't believe he will be very lucky in locating one in the Central New York area. Thanks


----------



## Ro3bert

Webmaster said:
			
		

> But, then again, how old was Owsley?



AH, I remember him well, and...er....ah, his product.


----------



## hearthstoneheat

Name: Rob

Age: 35

Location: Cleveland, Oh

Years burning: little under a year, but Ive been playing with fire as long as I can remember

Occupation: Mechanical/Product Designer

Hobbies: Mtn biking, golf, r/c helis, wood burning, hiking

Favorite adult beverage: beer

Musical interests: mostly hard rock, classic rock, metal, but just about anything but rap


----------



## webbie

Ro3bert said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, then again, how old was Owsley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH, I remember him well, and...er....ah, his product.
Click to expand...


Inside joke I guess....or trivia.
The Bear.

He's not a vegetarian, that's for certain!


----------



## SpeakEasy

OK. I'm in.

Name: Jim
Age: 57
Location: the beautiful finger lakes area of upstate NY
Occupation: Helping people learn to teach other people's children and do it well
Hobbies and Interests: sailing, snow skiing, hiking, camping, travel, watching my family grow (still married to my first wife since '74; twin daughters age 29; three grand-daughters and one grand-baby on the way).

I am really thankful for hearth.com and what I've been able to learn here!

-Speak


----------



## Ro3bert

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Ro3bert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, then again, how old was Owsley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH, I remember him well, and...er....ah, his product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inside joke I guess....or trivia.
> The Bear.
> 
> He's not a vegetarian, that's for certain!
Click to expand...


Craig,

Trivia, I guess with elements of the inside joke.

Anyone who had reached his/her majority (and some before that) during the early to mid 1960's and lived on the west coast knew of Owsley and his product. He made and distributed the purest LSD know to man. His little squares of paper, about a 3rd of an inch which had a little owl printed on them, were guarenteed to be unadultrated, that is, no poisons that became so popular later on.

I will stop the history lesson here as it has nothing to do with pellets and pellet stoves.


----------



## jackofalltrades

name: Steve
age: 40
location: Northeast MS just south of Tupelo; home of the King of Rock and Roll !
occupation: Agriculture Instructor, FFA Advisor
years burning: 15 years but this is my first year with an EPA stove( Morso 2110)

        I just built a new house and put a heater in it because I use to burn wood and really loved it, but the house I had been in for the last 17 years did not have a heater. It has been great burning again! I have been doing real well with the heater. I can get 9 hours out of the little Morso; so from what I read here I think I am doing real good. That will give me a bed of good coals to start from again. The temp will be down around 150 on the flue but atleast I get easy restarts from the coals. The house has spray foam insulation and is really tight so the warmth is still there in the mornings without running you out of the stove room the night before.
        We burn mixed hardwood around here; mostly oak, of all kinds, a good bit of hickory and some odd and end things. I steer clear of the pine, gum, poplar, and those kinds of things. No reason to burn that when you can burn good stuff easily. I am cutting for the 2012-2013 season right now. We have had an abnormally cold winter so far with promise of much more to come but it looks like 2.5 cords will get me through this first winter.


----------



## MagnumPI

Name: Bill

Doylestown, Pa. : 25 miles North of Philadelphia

Age: 55 ouch

Occupation: former teacher, former police officer, former federal agent, currently Private Investigator

Hobbies: Woodworking, home projects, photography, hunting, shooting, skiing, flying and mountain climbing.

Used to burn wood for fireplace. Purchased Rockland 550 insert last week. Waiting on liner from the Chimney Depot. Gas bill last month for 35 days was $387.00 and another $250.00 for electric. Looking to cut gas bill back it will only go higher.


----------



## amellefson

Tony, 26 

Electrician 10 yrs

Milton, WI my whole life, 30 min south of Madison

2 weeks now with my Quad insert. Built too many campfires to count, fell in love with my aunt and uncle's Quad 4 yrs ago, Finally saved up the dough, got lucky with the tax credit. I think I'm hooked!

Remodeling my house with my wife of 5+ years, occasional hunting, fishing (ice too), working on cars, and hopefully kids soon!


----------



## amellefson

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Name: Jacques
> Age: 37
> Occupation: Professor of Biology at local University (teach Mammalogy, Vertebrate Zoology, Animal Behavior and Wildlife Conservation) - Ph.D. from Indiana State University back in 2001. Also lots of private consulting.
> Research: natural history, behavior, and conservation of bats
> Great wife and 3 great kids
> Hobbies: all the wood stuff! playing blues harp (haven't seen Buddy Guy, but saw Junior Wells at Buddy Guy's club in Chicago!), reading, birding, hiking, caving.



Saw buddy guy at a free casino opening concert a few years back. awesome!. It was our 1st wedding anniversary.  She only tolerates the blues cause I like it. What a woman!


----------



## SnapCracklePop

I asked people all about their sex lives in my last job.

No, really.

From September to June last year I worked for a university research center, conducting interviews with folks from 15 to 44. The survey took well over an hour to complete. There were other questions, on employment, education, etc., but lots of questions on sex.

Once I got in the door (and, boy, THAT didn't always happen) the respondents were, I thought, surprisingly cooperative. Out of nearly 100 interviews, I think only one did not tell the truth.  

I did two interviews in Spanish, and they were challenging.

The survey resumes this June, and I'm debating whether to continue. I opened a dog boarding kennel in August, and this summer I'll be really busy. I think dogs will win out over sex.


----------



## dougstove

Doug, 45
Molecular microbiologist/university professor/help run a small biotech business.
New Brunswick, Canada, at the top of the Bay of Fundy

I grew up around people who worked in the woods.
I am on my third woodstove, a Pacific Energy Super 27, and love it.
I split my own wood but get it delivered by a friend who has a local woodlot.  I like splitting because it takes concentration but not too much thought.


----------



## Freeheat

Sorry guys and Ladies just found this thread. Real name is Edward go by JIM. Just turned 42 . I am a Finance Manager at a Dealership (  I will wait for the car sales man jokes) 
I live in Elyria Ohio Have a Wife and One girl 11 .


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Occupation: Nuclear Medicine
Age: 42
Children: none
Years burning: 1
Interests: Other than all things related to wood burning, I am a real girly girl....shocker, I know. 
I do enjoy traveling, cooking and love to shop.... :coolgrin: 
I came to Hearth.com to learn how the hell to operate the wood stove my husband brought home one day.  >:-( 
I am also here because it saves me money because I would be buying clothes, jewelry and shoes on the internet. 

I hang around the board because I am hopelessly in love with Brother Bart (it wasn't in the cards for us this lifetime around)...so I come here to be close to him.....Ah....so far....yet so close......  :lol:


----------



## gzecc

Very interesting backgrounds
49yo
BS in marketing
Sales Rep in critical care equipment and radiography for 20yrs.
Currently a carpenter, licensed home improvement contractor.
Burning in insert for 3/4yrs. 10 yrs open fireplace.


----------



## webbie

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> ause I am hopelessly in love with Brother Bart (it wasn't in the cards for us this lifetime around)...so I come here to be close to him.....Ah....so far....yet so close......  :lol:



Did you frame that pic of him sitting at a desk...you know, the full head of hair, etc.?


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Webmaster said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ause I am hopelessly in love with Brother Bart (it wasn't in the cards for us this lifetime around)...so I come here to be close to him.....Ah....so far....yet so close......  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you frame that pic of him sitting at a desk...you know, the full head of hair, etc.?
Click to expand...


I made a huge poster of it and hung it in my Hot Lab....... %-P


----------



## Delta-T

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ause I am hopelessly in love with Brother Bart (it wasn't in the cards for us this lifetime around)...so I come here to be close to him.....Ah....so far....yet so close......  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you frame that pic of him sitting at a desk...you know, the full head of hair, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a huge poster of it and hung it in my Hot Lab....... %-P
Click to expand...


first time I ever heard "the ceiling over the bed" called a "hot lab"..i like it.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum

ok, I'll bite...


Name: Eric

Age: 20

Occupation : Aquatic Invasive Species Technician for Montana Fish, Wildlife, & Parks

Location: Big Sky Mountain Village, Mt (el. 7,500 ft.)- at the base of 11,166 ft. Lone Peak

Years Burning: outdoor campfire burning: 18+, indoor burning: <1

Hobbies: skiing (winter AND summer), hiking, camping, backpacking, mountaineering, burning wood [& anything else that burns  %-P ],  fly fishing (currently not real good at it)


----------



## HoosierTransplant

Age: Turning 30 tomorrow

Occupation : Assistant Professor of Philosophy, small Christian liberal arts college in Manhattan.

Location: Moving to Boonton, NJ in 2 weeks. Lived in Bloomington, IN for the last 8 years. Moving from one of the free-est states to one of the most oppressed.

Years Burning: Zero. New house has a Jotul c350 Winterport Insert so I came to Hearth.com to learn the ropes. Have learned a TON. I've burned open fires and fireplace fires for years at my family's cabin in Montana, so I'm comfortable with making and stoking fires. Looking forward to having something efficient and warm in my house! New house also has a gas boiler with radiators -- looking forward to no more forced air.

Family: Married 9 years, have 5 kids that are all 2 years apart. Oldest is 8, youngest is 3 months. 

Hobbies and such: Between job, family, and church I don't have much time left over. In the time I do have I usually take care of the house, read, or shoot guns.


----------



## cdirks

just found this post. very interesting backgrounds. I'll add mine too.

Name: Chad
Age: 29
Location: SW Kansas (been here all my life)
Years burning wood: New to wood burning. Just got the Jotul Oslo 500 installation complete! (played with fire a blew things up as a kid!)
Occupation: Registered Respiratory Therapist. Make my living off of mucus and blood!! 
Hobbies: Anything I'm interested in this week. Some gardening. A little pheasant hunting. Raising chickens. History. Science. Staring at my stove. Staring at my woodpile. Collecting wood. Hanging out on hearth.com
Status: I have been married for 5yrs. Have one little boy who will turn two in Nov. 2011. Another child on the way!


----------



## blacktail

Age: 33
Occupation: Corrections. 
Location: North of Seattle. 
Years burning: Enough. I grew up cutting wood and loading my dad's stoves. 
Hobbies: Fishing rivers for steelhead and salmon. Blacktail deer hunting. Trail cameras. Dualsport motorcycling (Suzuki DRZ400). The #1 reason I work where I do is so that I can fish weekdays when most people are at work. 
Other: I closed on my first house in August. I looked for a looooong time before buying. I'm in an area that feels totally country but isn't that far from most stuff. The three big things I did after I bought the house were flooring, paint, and an insert. I'll get some of my wood from my property, some from friends' property, and some from government permits. I keep looking at new saws, but I got a free Poulan that works so I'm running it.


----------



## mhrischuk

Name: Mike

Age: 52

Married 22 years, 2 Children, 4 Grandchildren, 2 Bengal Cats

Occupation : Unoccupied...  uneducated aerospace engineer

Location: Garnet Valley, PA about 20 miles South West of Philly on 3-1/2 acres of woods.

Years Burning: Grew up in a centuries old log home that was expanded over the years. Heated with an old coal boiler. Wood burning since 2000 and just started EPA stoves this fall.

Hobbies: Pyro, Camping, Hiking, Fishing, Home improvement projects, Radio Control Model Helicopters and Airplanes, Diesel trucks and anything mechanical and electrical.

Life throws left curves at us all the time. Sometimes we strike out but we keep swinging.


----------



## crackshot

name.... Nate... age,....31
occupation..... laborer..... erect mast climbers and scaffolding on high rise buildings for a masonry outfit out of rhode island, we do work in both boston and providence,... 12 years experiance
 I have a great family,... 2 boys one 3, and the other 2 months... and a great wife that lets me hunt and fish, and go out with the boys sometimes!
I work my ass off and play even harder,... I hunt the great whitetail for 4 months out of the year ,.. and think about hunting them for the other 8!...... this will be my first year burning in my home,..... have some experiance lighting things on fire,... but have learned so much from this forum and it members,.. I really enjoy comming on here ,... I learn  something new everytime I log in,..... and can not wait to "put it to the man" (so to speak) and save money on fuel oil.....
 when im not chasing deer,.... Im riding motocross,....cutting wood or doin side work,.... and Im always looking for a new place to hunt! lol


----------



## BlankBlankBlank

Occupation: Social Worker (7 years)

Age: 38

Location: South Central WI

Chainsaw:  Echo CS-400 (18" bar)

Hobbies: wood stoves and wood heat, home renovation/remodeling, woodwork, playing my fiddle (taught myself to play about two years ago), tinkering with electrical projects - applied for electrical apprenticeship and hoping to get accepted.  I grew up around the trades my whole life - electrical, masonry, carpentry, roofing, siding, you name it.  So got a lot of skills.  I love to help people, hence social work, but my passion is working with my hands.  Electrician seems a great combination of hands work and thinking work.

I also like camping with my wife.  I enjoy learning about bushcraft and primitive technologies as applied to wilderness survival.

Current Projects:  installing Jotul F 118.

Other interests:  I love finding free sources of wood.  So if anyone knows of free wood in the Madison, WI area, please PM me.  The best exercise is when I can work hard and get direct benefit to my family - that's why I love cutting, splitting, and stacking firewood.  My wife love's this stuff too.  We get the kids involved.  Makes a great way to show how cooperation and hard work can benefit everyone who participates.  My dad grew up on a farm and says that's how farming was when he was growing up.

Favorite websites: the forums at Hearth.com; DIYChatroom.com

Favorite power tools:  Ridgid; Apple MacBook (not the kind of power tool you were thinking of?)

Least favorite tool purchase:  Nikro Industries HEPA vacuum.  Completely awful.  It doesn't work and the manufacture, located in Indiana, will do nothing.  And the cost was $750.

Family:  Great wife and five super kids.


----------



## Ken S

Name Ken
Age 46
Location Duanesburg NY (Schenectady County)
Occupation Full time landlord and house flipper
Married 8 years 1 step son,23, in Army living in Germany
When started burning- age 12 my dad hooked up a stove in kitchen,off and on since depending on time and income last 2 years steady
Hobbies I live on a lake so I fish and canoe a lot.
Other websites mrlandlord.com


----------



## redhorse

I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread! What a great idea.

Age: time worn, well seasoned, and experienced, getting close to vintage 
Occupation: Computer Science Professor at Penn State
Location: 28 miles NNE of Gettysburg, PA near the town of Dillsburg (no it is not named after a pickle)
Married
Started burning "for real" 17 years ago 
Hobbies include fishing (including fly and ice), horseback riding, gardening, and writing books


----------



## eclecticcottage

Age: in my 30's

Occupation : founder, co-owner and lead designer for Gear 4 Gearheads (own biz), co-finder of cool vintage things and co-collector of natural supplies for Kringles Country Store (own biz) and our co-op booth at The Mill antique shop, and a boring desk job too-DH is full time employed by the biz but someone needs to carry the health coverage, lol 

Location: Western NY 

Years Burning: This is our first season

Hobbies and such: who has time for hobbies?!  Really though, anything car/truck related, photography, vintage automobilia and anything that interests me, scrounging for free wood, renovating the Cottage


----------



## dwillistein

Age: 32

Occupation:  Opto-mechanical design engineer / being a dad to my 3 awesome kids

Hobbies:  pottery, woodworking, guitar, remodeling/building my house, hiking in the ADKs

Years burning:  Ever since I was a kid

Location: Western, NY


----------



## bluedogz

OK, I'll bite...

Age: 40 something
Occupation: Retirement Education Specialist for a large financial services firm (translated: I TRY to keep people from *&%$ing up their 401k's)
Years burning:  Well, technically 7.
Years burning CORRECTLY: 1.  Bought the house with the Sierra in it, and thought "burning wood?  How complicated can THAT be?"  6 cords, 4 trees, 1 tractor, 1 liner, and 1 chainsaw later, I know.
Hobbies:  Few left.  Used to race motorcycles and street ride too, last wreck lopped my arm and dented my skull, so no more wahoo-type sports.  Seriously, I do love just getting out in my woods with a saw and a cigar.


----------



## joecool85

Age: 26

Occupation : IT Manager

Location: Central, ME

Years Burning: 1

Hobbies and such: Web development, electronics repair/design/development, automotive and small engine repair, guitar and wood cutting


----------



## katwillny

Age:37
Occupation: IT Director
Location: Westchester Co, NY
Years Burning:8
Married, 2 kids, No pets. Wife and boy are asthmatics and as much as I want a dog, Id rather see them breathing right.
Here is a pic of me and the lady.


----------



## Scott2373

Been on the forum for a few months, so I guess it's time to join the party and mingle.

Real name: Scott (shocker, eh)
Age: 38
Occupation: Anti-terrorist response team member, aka, Nuclear Security Officer going on 13 years.
Years burning: >1 + hopefully many more with all the help from the fantastic people of this forum!

Married for 8 years and just moved into our new house in the "country" in  April 2011. My wife owns her own business as a Dog Trainer and sitter. My hobbies include Photography, Biking, vacationing and hiking in the Adirondacks, fishing and puttering around the house. Oh, and of course, I'm in charge of stacking wood and bringing it in. The wife is kind of a "girly-girl" LOL. She can build a pretty mean fire though!


----------



## GAMMA RAY

KatWill said:
			
		

> Age:37
> Occupation: IT Director
> Location: Westchester Co, NY
> Years Burning:8
> Married, 2 kids, No pets. Wife and boy are asthmatics and as much as I want a dog, Id rather see them breathing right.
> Here is a pic of me and the lady.



Beautiful pic of you and your lady...


----------



## Dix

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> KatWill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age:37
> Occupation: IT Director
> Location: Westchester Co, NY
> Years Burning:8
> Married, 2 kids, No pets. Wife and boy are asthmatics and as much as I want a dog, Id rather see them breathing right.
> Here is a pic of me and the lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of you and your lady...
Click to expand...


I agree 

*waves, your are not alone, GF   ;-P  *


----------



## Dexter

Age:  59
Occupation:  retired 8th grade History teacher.  Flight instructor before that (so was my wife)
Hobbies:  piano, Jazz collection, Ham Radio (not very active), wish I could fly, but can't afford it w/2 kids in, or approaching, college.  Target shooting antiques (shooting paper WITH antique guns, that is.)
Burning:  Since about age 8, in a 1918 QuickMeal cookstove, which my extended family still owns.  Don't get to use that much, any more, but it still works.
BTW:  I'd like to have an Aston Martin DBS, but I'm a retired teacher.


----------



## Applejacks

1) Apple grower and owner of upick apple and pumpkin farm  in way northeast NY by the Canadian border-
2) War weary veteran of New York taxation and crazy government red tape-
3) Disgruntled citizen ready to vote for anything but the current administration and do nothing incumbents-
4) wood burner since 1979-


----------



## wjb111

Age:  52
Occupation:  Field Applications Engineer
Location:  Michigan  (1 hour north of Detroit)
Married:  30 years to Lovely wife Lindy
Pets:  Milo  2 year old adopted pit last month.
Interests:  RC Planes, Fishing, Poker.
Wood Burning: 8 years (in the past) 2 months as of late
That's all folks.....


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Age: 41
Occupation:  Engineering Manager in hi-tech 
Location:  About 30min west of Portland, OR
Married: 13 years, 3 awesome kids: 5yr old boy-3yr old boy-2mos girl (our little princess)
Interests:  Motorcycles (Ducati), playing guitar (too many), sport shooting (I'm a FFL), and firewood hoarding 
Wood Burning: 11 years


----------



## Oldhippie

Age: 62
Occupation:  Program Mgr - hi-tech world/telecom technology
Location:  North central Mass. border of NH
Married: 36 years, 2 adult children, no grand kids yet, 
Interests:  Jazz, Snow skiing, Photography, Motorcycles
Wood Burning: since 79 when we built our house

Steve L.


----------



## Beer Belly

Name: Rick....Age: just 52....Occupation: School Custodian for 9 years...was Volvo Master/ Nissan Senior Specialist (auto tech) for 23 years...Where: moved around a bit buying and selling homes for a profit....economy put an end to that, settled in S/W CT. near the NY border....Been burning seriously for 4 years, and getting more serious every year, can't ignore the savings....Hobbies: Camping, Home Improvement, now gathering free wood....married 21 years, dated for 11 before that, been with her a looooong time, shoulda married her sooner


----------



## embers aplenty

Age: 50
Occupation: Candymaker since I was 12 (Family Business). Part time yard work.
Live in: Gatlinburg, TN and work in Pigeon Forge near Dollywood woo woo!!

Been heating solely with wood for 20 years, and partime for 10 years before that.
Interests & hobbies: Jesus & Church, My Wife, Wood cutting and splitting of course, Bicycling, Motorcycling (Use to race motocross and cross country, been a while though)Still have a street bike, Racquetball, Hiking,
Worked out with weights for years but have some arthritis now and don't really want to anymore.

Do my own auto mechanicing, Work more then I want to. Hope to retire early but I'm dreamin.
Love this forum!! Learned alot here. Just got out of the smoke dragon era and into the epa seen. Big improvement.
Hope to be out of debt soon Lord willing. Bout it for now.


----------



## MasterMech

Age: 28

Occupation:  Maintenance Mechanic at a industrial plant. Fool around P/T on a golf course on the greens crew too.  I started out as a small engine mechanic and now find myself getting back into it more and more.  Officially started my own business last year and will be focusing on "getting it right" this year!

Been heating with wood since I was old enough to lift a split.  Dad still has the old VC Defiant although it sits cold now.

Married to my beautiful wife (who somehow puts up with me) for 2 years now and we are expecting our first child, a boy, in about a week.  She's due Jan 20th.


----------



## joecool85

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Age: 28
> 
> Occupation:  Maintenance Mechanic at a industrial plant. Fool around P/T on a golf course on the greens crew too.  I started out as a small engine mechanic and now find myself getting back into it more and more.  Officially started my own business last year and will be focusing on "getting it right" this year!
> 
> Been heating with wood since I was old enough to lift a split.  Dad still has the old VC Defiant although it sits cold now.
> 
> Married to my beautiful wife (who somehow puts up with me) for 2 years now and we are expecting our first child, a boy, in about a week.  She's due Jan 20th.



Congrats, my boy just turned 8 weeks old.  It's a lot of work, but worth it.


----------



## Wood Duck

Age: 44
Occupation: Consulting Engineer
Location: near State College, Central PA
Hobbies: running, outdoor sports, gardening, scrounging firewood, making soup
wife, three boys, no pets but we have a coop of chickens
years burning: 2 with current house and stove, plus a few years in a wood heated cabin in Alaska (back in the day)
vertical or horizontal?: vertical and all by hand


----------



## firebroad

Age: Old enough to know better.

Occupation : Civil Servant.  I worked for DMV for 17 years, then moved on to accounting office at Spring Grove State Mental Hospital.  Seemed to be a logical transition.

Location:  Northern Maryland, in Carroll County.

Years Burning:  1/6.  
Hobbies and such: Growing Vegetables and flowers, Baking Bread, Canning my own food, Sewing my own clothes, and taking care of my Pop as long as he lives.


----------



## VTHC

Haven't been around much lately, but i'll chime in.

Age: 39
Occupation: cardiovascular/biochemistry research (study development, stats data crunching, and QA manager)
Location: Northwestern corner of Vermont (north of Burlington)
Years burning: since i was old enough to help my Dad stack wood - with a break between college and purchasing my first home (4 years ago).
Other: Married for 9 years to my beautiful wife. We have a 3 year old son and a daughter due April 15th, and a 5 year old firewood guard dog. Hobbies include carpentry (fixing our old house) and woodworking, cooking and bread baking, music snobbery (indie/punk/metal), beer snobbery (IPAs please), science geekery, being in the woods with my son and pooch, cutting firewood (without the son and pooch), and being a counter balance to the Tea Party.

It's been great getting TONS of information from all of the characters here. Keep it up!

-Pat


----------



## Stump_Branch

firebroad said:
			
		

> Age: Old enough to know better.
> 
> Occupation : Civil Servant.  I worked for DMV for 17 years, then moved on to accounting office at Spring Grove State Mental Hospital.  Seemed to be a logical transition.
> 
> Location:  Northern Maryland, in Carroll County.
> 
> Years Burning:  1/6.
> Hobbies and such: Growing Vegetables and flowers, Baking Bread, Canning my own food, Sewing my own clothes, and taking care of my Pop as long as he lives.



Another one from the great CC. Not born, but raised here, now own my own house here south of westminster.
Isnt it springfield?


----------



## firebroad

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: Old enough to know better.
> 
> Occupation : Civil Servant.  I worked for DMV for 17 years, then moved on to accounting office at Spring Grove State Mental Hospital.  Seemed to be a logical transition.
> 
> Location:  Northern Maryland, in Carroll County.
> 
> Years Burning:  1/6.
> Hobbies and such: Growing Vegetables and flowers, Baking Bread, Canning my own food, Sewing my own clothes, and taking care of my Pop as long as he lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the great CC. Not born, but raised here, now own my own house here south of westminster.
> Isnt it springfield?
Click to expand...


Nah, Spring Grove.  Horrid commute.  Live in the "Reisterstown" part of Finksburg  ;-)


----------



## ohlongarm

Age-quit counting
Occupation -police officer 
Location -Northeast Ohio,back in woods 
Married- to smokin hot woman ,not kidding either
Hobbies-hunting,mostly deer,turkey,trapping coyotes,their worst nightmare.Fine food and wine.
Thanks for a great informative site,and to the many that have helped me in woodburning,since I started in 2004.


----------



## fran35

Age  36
Location  Southeastern PA(York County)
Occupation: Former jarhead, Former Park Ranger, Current federal agent
Married  10 years, 2 year old daughter, 5 month old son
When I started burning:  full time, 1 year. 
Hobbies: I used to FISH all the time, played hoops and hunt......Now I just have kids.


----------



## mrfjsf

Age: 27
Location: Southwestern PA (Washington County) in the sticks
Occupation: Commercial-Industrial HVAC Service Tech
Married: 2 years this past october...been together 6. No kids yet, trying. 
Started burning october last year. 
Hobbies: Fishing, Being outdoors, My Job (lol), Wine and Winemaking, Cooking, Clay Shooting, Off-Roading.


----------



## SlyFerret

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> I'm a 30 year old IT guy living in Delaware, Ohio.  Currently I work for a company that provides managed/outsourced IT services to small businesses that can't afford an internal IT staff.
> 
> I have a wife and two dogs.  We're hoping that by the end of 2009, we'll have a "little one" added to our family.
> 
> I finished my stove install last winter, and had trouble getting my hands on good dry wood.  This is my first full year burning the stove and hoping to use as little propane as possible.
> 
> -SF



Wow... holy old thread Batman!  Normally I wouldn't post twice in a thread like this, but things change in 3+ years!

Age: I turn 34 this weekend

Location:  still in rural Delaware County, Ohio

Family:  Still have the wife.  Still have the dogs.  We picked up two cats along the way.  We were blessed with a beautiful baby boy last September!

Occupation:  I work for a large silicon valley company helping to manage a global oprtations team that runs the back end systems that support a software as a service product.  (Clear as mud, right?)  I still haven't figured out how to explain that so it makes sence to people who are lucky enough to not be up to their eyeballs in technology every day of their lives.

I am now into my fourth full season with my 30.  It has turned out to be the best money I ever spent.

I dream of being able to unplug, simplify life, and get closer to nature.

-SF


----------



## Wallace

37 years old
Fire Captain and Paramedic
Married and 3 kids
Prescott Arizona
This is my first year ever using a wood stove!  Been great so far.  We haven't used our propane furnaces all winter.
As for my hobbies...bowhunting any legal animal I can!  Especially elk.  We also ride our side by side Kawasaki Teryx every chance we get!


----------



## NH_Wood

Name: Jacques
38 years old.
Second season burning wood in my house, but grew up with a wood furnace.
Occupation: university professor - conservation biology, animal behavior, mammalogy, and vertebrate zoology. 
Research specialty - ecology and natural history of bats (and, yes, white-nose syndrome has made my life terrible!).
A great wife and three great kids.
Making the most out of 5 months off per year!
Cheers!


----------



## fredarm

Can't remember if I've posted in this thread before or not.

Name:  Fred
Age:54
From:  SE Massachusetts
Stove: Fourth winter with PE Vista Insert burning mostly nights and weekends, although I've been lighting up weekday mornings lately to try to burn less oil.
Occupation:  Commercial real estate lawyer, mostly retail sites
Hobbies: Community theater (just played Scrooge in A Christmas Carol--no jokes about typecasting, please   ); home brewing beer occasionally; skiing (when there's snow).
Family:  Lovely wife of 23 years, son in college, daughter in high school, 5 month old puppy.


----------



## artmos

art
location-back in the holler-northern kentucky
occupation- retired 6 years. age 67.
yrs. burning- 30 or so. currently heat our log cabin with an oil-fired wood burning yukon husky. an all-around great unit.
hobbies- way too many to list,but my main ones are wood cutting,cooking,fine wine-we have a family wine business in the napa valley.,bird hunting,spending 6 months of the year at our cottage in muskoka,canada. 2 months in italy and just plain tinkering with tractors,jeeps, chainsaws,etc.
 other sites- forestry.com,arboristsite, numerous cooking and bbq forums and about 200 other sites that i visit from time to time,but my favorite is hearth.com!
oh,yeah-i almost forgot- i am married to a gorgeous flight attendant for a major airline.


----------



## ironworker

Age:47
Location:Orange county,NY
Occupation:Stuctual Ironworker
Hobbies:Chopping wood, fly fishing, fly tying
Happily married 13years, 3 kids, 1 boy, 2 girls
And a Yellow Lab that loves laying down in front of the stove.


----------



## PA Fire Bug

Name: Arlin
Age: 41
Location: Martinsburg, PA

Family: Wonderful wife, two daughters.

Occupation: Instructional Technology Specialist, Spring Cove School District. I help teachers use technology in the classroom. I provide training and support and am involved with nearly every computer program used by our district.  I used to teach high school biology.

How long have I been burning wood?  I burned hard coal for 11 years. This is our second winter burning wood. 

Hobbies and Interests: We are involved with a variety of children's activities at our church.  I enjoy working in our yard and garden and am always looking for more wood to process.  I enjoy cheering on the Steelers and follow the Penguins after football season is over.  I used to coach wrestling and work for the PA Wrestling Newsmagazine.


----------



## kenny chaos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZpaNJqF4po


----------



## raiderfan

Age: 34

Location: Right on MA/NY Border

Family: 2 1/2 yr old son + girlfriend (soon to be wife -- or so she thinks. hehe -- just kidding honey!!)

Occupation: Teacher.  I run a behavioral program for Emotionally Disabled kids, in an Elementary/Middle School.

Burning Exp:  This will be my 4th year.  Two with a Jotul 602 and two with my PE Alderlea.  I'm only a random night/weekend warrior burner, though.

Hobbies: Sports!  Give me my Sundays in the fall/winter with the Sunday Ticket and my Raiders games -- and I'm a happy man!!  Yankees games in the spring and sprinkle in some Celtics games in the winter, and there you have it!  (Add some beer and buffalo wings on top, and you will never hear a complaint from me)!


----------



## Locust Post

Age : 52 in a week from now
Occupation : Damage Appraiser for an Auto Ins. Co. almost 15yrs. now
Hobbies: Naturally firewood,kissing my wife,hunting,reading
Married: 6 years 3 adult children no grand kids yet
have been burning wood for almost 30 yrs


----------



## cricketfarmer

Name: Tom
Age:55
Occupation: cricket farmer
Location: east central Illinois
Years burning wood: I don't have a stove yet, but I've been burning wood for many years in my other wood burner. It's a 1924 Minneapolis steam traction engine. If you think your stoves are heavy, try hauling a 14 ton steam engine to a show!
Hobbies: playing with antique tractors and I sing in a barbershop quartet


----------



## tcassavaugh

Name : tom
Age: tail end of 59
Occupation: Civil Servant (I'm with the gubmint and here to help)
Years burning: lifetime.....like some, i grew up around wood stoves. i remember my grandmother cooking on an old kitchen wood stove in upstate n.y. in essex county near lewis. everyone there had a wood stove or furnace. my relatives are still there, most have wood stoves and are in the logging industry (hard life). we migrated to the albany area.....where we had a wood furnace, then moved a few years later to a small farm where we got an old montgomery wards wood stove with blower that ran for years. about the only time i didn't burn wood was during the 10 years i was in the army, which i joined in 1970 to evade getting drafted and not having a choice of skill sets......i stull use them today.
Location: I currently live in southern maryland and have since 1984 because i couldn't afford northern virginia in the alexanderia and manassas areas.....found three acres here that put Walmart 15 minutes away and major malls in the d.c. annapolis area at 45 minutes and its right by the bay. about the closest i could get to remote living. 

cass


----------



## Huntindog1

Name: Kevin
Age:46
Occupation: Electronics Tech in Research and Development for a major Diesel Engine Manufacturer 
Years Burning: Since I was a kid and 14 years in my own home then 6 years off, Back into wood burning just this year with Non-Cat Stove.
Married: 25 years, 3 kids ,2 Sons and a Daughter.
What keeps me Busy:  Baseball Coach, oldest son pitches college baseball, Younger son plays recreational sports, Daughter is on the dance team at her middle school. I love the outdoors and I train hunting dogs , started out in my younger days Competition Hunting Beagles, Then got into Bird Dogs and Grouse Hunting with Ryman Setters, Now I have for the last 15 years been Night Hunting Coon Dawgs as I spent years as a kid listening to my grandpa tell me Coon Hunting Stories.


----------



## seeyal8r

Guess I'll play along as well.
Name: Joe (noticed there are lots of Joe's out there)
Occupation: Civil Engineer
Age: 30
Location: North Central Oklahoma
Years Burning: Grew up burning. Been burning at my own house for 2 seasons.
Hobbies: I played football so I'm a big fan of High School and College Football. When its not football season I spend my days outside.


----------



## daveswoodhauler

Just reopening this thread as we have lots of new members. Thanks Velvetfoot!


----------



## Realstone

Steve
53 (as of 2012)
Self employed contractor
Stouffville, Ontario
2nd time around with woodstoves


----------



## Stax

Name: Rob

Age: 33

Occupation: School Counselor (BS Psychology; MS Counseling Psychology).

Hobbies: Being a dad; talking about wood; thinking about wood; home improvement; wood working; weight training.  

Burning: 2nd season and loving it.  Love the lifestyle.


----------



## Dtunes

Age: 31

Occupation: Money Market Investments(trading for mutual funds).

Location: Eastern Mass

Family: Great wife and 1 crazy little man(2yo), one more due Feb 1st.

Burning: Bought our house 2 years ago, got a pellet stove last winter. Split and burnt plenty of wood for my father growing up.

Hobbies: Play guitar, bass, keys, drums. Listed in decreasing order of proficiency. Also do home recording. Gardening. Spend to much time playing video games. Love cooking. And man enough to admit I love cats.  Well I love dogs too, but don't have any at the  moment.


----------



## smoke show

Age: 37

Occupation: Auto Technician

Location: Outskirts of Green Bay Wi

Years Burning: 5 years combusting compressed sawdust

Hobbies: camping, ATVing, Harley ridin, beer drinkin....


----------



## fossil

Interesting.  I'm on page 1, post #24, Oct 9, 2008.  A lot of water under my bridge in those 4 years.  A lot.  Rick


----------



## Dix

I'm page 2. Now 54. And alot also.

Huggs to ya, Rick.

We're still here !!


----------



## smoke show

Some of us were here back then, just didn't get around as much...


----------



## wesessiah

Name: Wes

Age: 28

Family: married for 7 years at the end of this month, no kids yet

Occupation: most hated one in the world (other than ceo, lol)

Location: foothills of NC

Years Burning: first with a stove, off and on with wood or gas.

Hobbies: cars, guns/hunting, fishing, keeping saltwater fish, golf... video games.


----------



## Flatbedford

Was





wesessiah said:


> Occupation: most hated one in the world (other than ceo, lol)


 
Attorney?


----------



## wesessiah

Flatbedford said:


> Was
> 
> Attorney?


real life moderator (police)


----------



## smoke show

just got a speeding ticket yesterday. $175, worked all damn day and only made $10 because I was in a hurry to get home...


----------



## fossil

wesessiah said:


> real life moderator (police)


 
A real life Moderator would more closely resemble a janitor.


----------



## wesessiah

smoke show said:


> just got a speeding ticket yesterday. $175, worked all damn day and only made $10 because I was in a hurry to get home...


 i only think people earn them if they're going 15 over (or less depending on the zone) or if they decide to be rude.


fossil said:


> A real life Moderator would more closely resemble a janitor.


ha, no kidding... i'm a super mod on a car forum and there are a good bit of young folks.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home

my guess on wes too, maybe an attorney


----------



## Flatbedford

wesessiah said:


> real life moderator (police)


 
That was my second guess


----------



## pdf27

Real name: Paul
Age: 31
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (Nuclear Fusion)
Location: Oxford, UK
Years Burning: Not yet - got to fix the rest of the house up first!
Hobbies: Right now just rebuilding the house/dejunglifying the garden. Used to do a lot of gliding and sailing, and was in the TA (roughly equivalent to the National Guard) for 6 years which took most of my free time.


----------



## smoke show

wesessiah said:


> i only think people earn them if they're going 15 over


 
18 over.


----------



## osagebow

John, 41,from Pittsburgh, now in western VA teaching high school biology after a checkered career as a pizza slinger and ruby tuesday restaurant cog. 

2nd year burning coming up, but have spent a lifetime disappearing into the woods at every opportunity. I dig hunting with stick and string, fishing,camping, hiking with my 7 and 9 year old boys, and leading them through scouts. I was dishonorably discharged from boy scouts shortly after a rival kid decided to use my tent as a latrine. 

Moved lovely suburbanite hometown sweetheart into woods with me. She now  can deal with snakes, bugs, and even had a stare down with a bear on the porch cooking one day.

We fed it her cooking, he didn't come back...


----------

